# Replay TV Not Connecting To Server



## kittentail

We have lost the programming several Replay TV boxes in our home. The past week we have experienced errors attempting to call in. Either no dial tone or will not connect. When I try to manually get the programming it fails. Can you help? Thanks!


----------



## marinrain

Me too - tried multiple phone numbers - connects then gives error - has wrong date/time so manual won't even work ... is it over???


----------



## Bennett3

same here.. went off about 4:30 mt std time


no error message.. just blank guide


Mine said a power outage message... unsure


----------



## Bennett3

I have 2 replays going ..


one dials in fine the other doesn't so service is still

up .. I guess I have a problem on my end..tried all numbers and nuthin.










update.. lost the other today


----------



## gring40

My Guide is also blank as of today (Chicago area), so no program data has download in about a week. Forcing a net connect 'works' sometimes (sometimes it doesn't answer), but the transfer only goes partway (and extremely slowly at that) and then it says it has a problem transferring data. Interestingly enough, my clock is set, my channel linup is in place, and I can schedule a manual recording.


If this is how it ends, at least I could use my SS as a manual VCR, which is better than nothing. But why no notice?


----------



## Sleigher1

My older unit which connects Via modem is not getting updated. It connects and drags on and on and about when it should be done it disconnects.

I tried unplugging and then plugged back in and re-connected but then I had to go to work.

Maybe it got it while I was at work, but I doubt it.

I have another unit that connects via the internet that I think is ok.


Any help would be great.


P


----------



## Bennett3

can someone call in tomarrow? I can't from work

ask about the dial ups too if possible.


Customer Support:

Customer Service and Technical Support:

Phone: 254-299-2705 for all ReplayTV set top box issues

Phone: 254-224-0240 for all PC Edition issues

Fax: (972) 559-3698

Online Technical Support: Many of our customer's issues are documented in our easy to use Knowledge Base and FAQs. Please note: ReplayTV does not provide support via email.


Operating Hours:

Monday through Friday, 8:30AM to 5:00PM (PT) (Excluding Holidays)


----------



## Arvy

Same here, no nightly connects. I've deleted the channel guide twice then forced a connect, but that didn't help. I also changed phone numbers, but still nothing. I have a couple more numbers to try. If not, it was suggested to call Replay and ask for working numbers.


----------



## Arvy

It's not looking good here for my SS. None of the listed numbers connect. I even tried changing the zip code to somewhere very close, but got a Network Connect error. A connection does establish and the first few steps are accomplished like setting the time, etc. but there's no channel guide or zones download. Could it be the end? I hope someone comes up with a solution soon.


----------



## gring40

Just speculating, but if they wanted to shut down dialup service but not turn the RTV's into bricks, this is exactly right; leave the channel lineup & clock, but no program data. Now the RTV's work as a VCR.


----------



## Arvy

You're right, that would be the scenario of Replay shuting down service. it was a little apocalyptic on my part even if I have to say it myself. It took over 2 hours but my SS finally downloaded everything and from the closest primary phone number that it has used for years. Maybe Earthlink coughed?


----------



## gring40

Maybe it's EarthLink, but it's happening over a very wide area, so it's not just a bad modem somewhere. Just forced a connect, and it goes far too slowly at first when connecting, then sets the clock and the channel lineup, and then says it has downloaded the program data waay too fast. Then when it tries to combine the data it hiccups, sees a problem, and disconnects.


----------



## kittentail

We called yesterday & they guy said some phone #s don't work anymore, but couldn't tell us the ones that do. (Great service) He said to change your area code & try to get other numbers & then switch back to your own. That actually worked for one TV. We figured they had a server down & didn't know it. But when I try it on our other ones it fails like all of yours do. Our theory is still a bad server, but we r stuck in the meantime. No service on Sat's so I will call again Mon. We unplugged all phones but one last night. It failed & no msg left. In the meantime the conspiracy theory also makes sense.


----------



## randy_howell

I have tried many attempts this morning to download the program guide and one connection lasted 20 minutes and went through all the steps but in the end nothing was downloaded. I don't get it


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randy_howell* /forum/post/21597422
> 
> 
> I have tried many attempts this morning to download the program guide and one connection lasted 20 minutes and went through all the steps but in the end nothing was downloaded. I don't get it.



DNNA (The entity which provides the guide data / authentication for your Replays) does NOT run their own dial-up internet service. They contract out to dial-up ISP's for this service (like Earthlink, AOL, Compuserve, etc.). When your RTV dialed into one of these numbers, internet traffic was routed directly to DNNA's guide servers.


As dial-up access goes away, so do local access numbers. Maybe there are new numbers that will work to replace all numbers, but the problem is that your RTV isn't learning them anymore, as the operation at DNNA has been set on auto-pilot.


Either select a phone number in a big city, switch to ethernet, or try LaHO Replay Network Server, the replacement RTV guide service (you have to pay for it, lifetime or not). You can always try WiRNS 3.0 together with schedules direct (THis is what I use for my RTV's).


It is my opinion that dial-up access will continue to disappear....


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It is my opinion that dial-up access will continue to disappear....
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



I've read many of your posts and respect your opinion, but this problem seems different. I CAN dial in, the service does connect, set the clock, check the activation, & update the channels, but then chokes while downloading the program guide to my SS. How is this a problem with my access phone number?


----------



## DrJoe

Would folks who are getting updates post the phone number they are using?


My phone number has a Maine area code even though I live in North Carolina. My two Replays were dialing into Maine numbers -- and stopped connecting. I changed one of them to a North Carolina number -- it took me over an hour of retries before it downloaded new numbers -- and I'm seeing the same behavior for numbers in Raleigh, Durham, and Chapel Hill.


Joe


----------



## randy_howell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21598021
> 
> 
> I've read many of your posts and respect your opinion, but this problem seems different. I CAN dial in, the service does connect, set the clock, check the activation, & update the channels, but then chokes while downloading the program guide to my SS. How is this a problem with my access phone number?



I am now at it again and my phone line is active and the "getting channel guide information..." is up to 53%. I have seen this before in the last couple of days and when it got to 65 or 70% it move on to zones finished and did not leave behind any guide info.

I have used several numbers and at least two phone numbers are active. It stopped loading the channel guide info at 69%. It then tried to check zones went into transfering other information and disconnected.

Once again nothing downloaded.


----------



## DrJoe

Randy,


I will give you a suggestion, but expect you to tell me what the numbers are that are starting data transfer!


When I have problems like yours it tends to be caused by phone line quality. If you aren't using a traditional land-line (VoIP such as Vonage or Time Warner digital phone), or if your line is too noisy (pick up an extension get a dialtone, and listen for crackling) you can have the modem connect, begin downloads and then lose the connection. The trick is to go into the modem settings and lower the data transfer rate. To do this, from the menu go to "settings" then "dialing & input settings". While you are here, make a note of the number you are dialing to! Go to "change telephone" and continue forward until you get to "dialing prefix". Press the "Zones" button and it will bring up the modem setting screen. Lower the connection speed then exit, and continue through until you can save changes. It will skip dialing in.


Now force a net connect. with all the menus closed, press "243-zones". Use the arrow to move to #4, connect, and see what happens. You may have to lower the connection speed two or more times before succeeding.


And please post the number you are using!


Good luck,



Joe


----------



## randy_howell

thank you. I will try this. Right now the RTV has an established connection. My third time to do this today. It probably won't complete. Once it disconnects I will take your advise and note the phone number I am calling. I will post the number as soon as I am able to access it. The number I have been able to connect to is in Waukesha Wisconsin and there is another number in Kenosha Wisconsin that connects. I live outside of Milwaukee Wisconsin.


----------



## randy_howell

Here are a couple of phone numbers that have been working today:

262-506-1909 a primary Waukesha, WI and 262-612-1109 a primary Kenosha, WI


Good Luck

Randy


----------



## gring40

I still don't get how this can be a user's phone (or server) line or modem problem. Users all over the place are suddenly having this problem, by my count in IL, FL, ME, NC, CA and Ontario, plus several users in unidentified locations. BTW, I have POTS and my line sounds clean; it just won't finish the connection, and hasn't for over a week.


----------



## DrJoe

Gring,


I never said or implied that this "phenomena" in general is a phone thing -- just that it could be if you were getting half way through a connection and then having it fail. On my connection attempts, it is typically not connecting at all, which, considering the widespread nature of the problem, would seem to be service related rather than connection quality. Plus, I wanted to find out what numbers he was dialing in on










Joe


----------



## randy_howell

Time to give up for today. Tried all morning to complete a connection but never got farther then 61% of the channel guide before a disconnect. It would even be nice to get that 60% of the guide. If anyone connects please let me know.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21598021
> 
> 
> I've read many of your posts and respect your opinion, but this problem seems different. I CAN dial in, the service does connect, set the clock, check the activation, & update the channels, but then chokes while downloading the program guide to my SS. How is this a problem with my access phone number?



Let us assume that the ISP providing the gateway for dial-up updates recently changed their software for authentication. However, in doing so, they failed to update it so that a RTV can connect the the rtv-production server for updates...


After your RTV dials into the ISP, it tries to download its guide data. However, while that happens the ISP software is waiting for some type of handshake (username / password). Maybe there is time limit for it to make it this handshake. The ISP waits, but the RTV ignores the request, and just goes to fetch its guide data - the connection is live. After some time not getting its requested handshake, the ISP disconnects, and the RTV doesn't finish getting its guide data....


The bottom line is, if a RTV that connects via Ethernet can continue to get guide data from DNNA no problem, but dial-up RTVs cannot then the problem is with the dial-up ISP that is providing the connection, not DNNA. And therein lay the problem. DNNA cannot fix it, and I doubt the ISP is going to spend the resources to correct the problem.


Are the durations of your attempts to dial-in to get guide data of a consistent length?



Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## marinrain

Just tried again and got 217-689-4461 SUCCESS , great because at least now the date and time is correct again In case the box turns back into a brick


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are the durations of your attempts to dial-in to get guide data of a consistent length?
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



I'll put a timer on it. Not sure where I'd take it from there, though. It does takes so long to begin the data download that it might be timing out, however.


----------



## jrfendrick

Guide data expired approx. 4:30 p.m. on 2/3. Interestingly enough, I also showed a "power loss" at about 7:30 a.m. that morning. Tried manually connecting to all Omaha, Nebraska numbers on Saturday without success - never got pas the "connecting..." message when dialing up. Said "the modem hung up" as the reason for the failure. Date and time are still correct, and the channel guide still has the correct channels. This was just used as a secondary DVR in a bedroom to record a few kids' shows, so I was able to set manual records for the time being.


It's probably over for dial-up, I can accept that. I already migrated my main setup to HDTV, Windows Media Center, and CableCard. As long as I can manually record and change the clock as need be, I'll keep using this Showstopper as a DVR.


----------



## jmrudderham

I've now tried all the primary and alternate numbers in my list here in San Diego without being able to download channel guide info. Does anyone in California have a number that still works? If so, how can I change to use a number in a different area - so far I haven't been able to get different numbers by changing my phone number in Setup.


----------



## jrfendrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmrudderham* /forum/post/21604710
> 
> 
> I've now tried all the primary and alternate numbers in my list here in San Diego without being able to download channel guide info. Does anyone in California have a number that still works? If so, how can I change to use a number in a different area - so far I haven't been able to get different numbers by changing my phone number in Setup.



If you find a number that works, you can enter that number in the dialing prefix box on a Showstopper - it will hold around 20-25 characters, IIRC. The phone system will ignore the balance of the numbers dialed. I had to do this when I tried out the LaHo dial-up server last summer. (I wonder if they'll be back up and running again...)


----------



## ewilen

I had the same problem, zip code 94704, area code 510 (SF Bay area).


Last night I tried changing to a different area code but the Replay couldn't reach the service to get the list of numbers.


This morning, though, I changed the area code & exchange (not zip code, since I still need my local lineup) to 410-358-xxxx, and I was able to get a list of numbers for Maryland. I picked the first one, for Bel Air, and it's downloading the channel guide as I type.


Thanks for the tips on this thread, sharing information really helped.


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrfendrick* /forum/post/21604830
> 
> 
> I had to do this when I tried out the LaHo dial-up server last summer. (I wonder if they'll be back up and running again...)



Laho has never been down.... except for the experimental dial-up line which went down a couple of weeks ago, but I was the only one using it anyway.


----------



## gring40

Thought I had it for a minute; 40 of them, in fact. I had tried to time the connect process, but all tries failed or terminated at random times. Then I tried DrJoe's suggestion of lowering the modem baud rate from "Default" (56k?) to 28.8k. It seemed to be working properly (if slowly) going through all the steps, including getting the Guide and phone numbers, but came to 'additional information' and terminated. I see another report of that failure mode earlier in this thread. But that's by far the best I've been able to do, so maybe I'm getting warmer, though I still have an empty guide plus (thankfully) the correct date, time, & channels. The only change is that I used to see last Thursday's Guide if I skipped around, but now that's gone. Doing Manual recordings for now, and unplugging the phone line.


----------



## cajon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmrudderham* /forum/post/21604710
> 
> 
> I've now tried all the primary and alternate numbers in my list here in San Diego without being able to download channel guide info. Does anyone in California have a number that still works? If so, how can I change to use a number in a different area - so far I haven't been able to get different numbers by changing my phone number in Setup.



I have had problems dialing in on a couple of my showstoppers this last week. I have had to do a forced net connect on them and just waited and after about ten minutes they went ahead and started downloading the information. At first I did not think they were going to work but they finally did. I did have a few times where the modem hung up on me but I did a 243 net connect again and kept trying till I got through. I said earlier it is a bit flakey, but eventually I get in touch with the mothership! one box took about 45 minutes to get its info. I am checking every day, and when the guide is not eight days ahead or there is a message that it did not connect I do the 243 net connect. Sometimes I get a message that there is no dial tone and I think as someone said earlier that is when another showstopper in my house is using the phone. Also I am using a magic Jack Plus for all four of my showstoppers and could not be happier! P.S. Also forgot to mention I did a soft reboot between tries.


----------



## Reden

FYI.. I spoke to my contact at Replay (not tech support) and the dialup problem is caused by a protocol change in the dialup network authentication mechanism (specifically periodic re-authentication).


It should be fixed soon.


Robert


----------



## davekgolf

I have 3 Showstoppers (living room, family room and BR) and 2 have been unable to update exhibiting the same issues discussed in this forum. What's weird is the 3rd one has been updating daily successfully. Setup is identical in all 3. I've tried changing the numbers and baud rate in the other two but no dice. If Replay stops providing updates, does anyone know how to set the clock manually so I can use them as a VCR?


----------



## mike2012

I also have 3 Showstoppers, only one of which has downloaded to Sun. 2/12. I'm in San

Diego but have a different primary 619# than the one listed by CAJON. I'm on Time-Warner cable and all the phone numbers listed do not correspond to the # he has. I assume he might have Cox cable service, which could explain the different #.


----------



## cajon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike2012* /forum/post/21606591
> 
> 
> I also have 3 Showstoppers, only one of which has downloaded to Sun. 2/12. I'm in San
> 
> Diego but have a different primary 619# than the one listed by CAJON. I'm on Time-Warner cable and all the phone numbers listed do not correspond to the # he has. I assume he might have Cox cable service, which could explain the different #.



Mike2012, Yes I am on Cox cable and also have Direct TV in my lineup. I did not know that made a difference. I hooked up a fifth showstopper as a test after my last post and it at first got a "no answer" message then did not complete the next time, but the third time it worked fine. I am not sure how long it took but it did eventually get all the info up to next Tues. This Showstopper is a spare that I have in case one of the other ones go belly up!


----------



## kittentail




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21606104
> 
> 
> FYI.. I spoke to my contact at Replay (not tech support) and the dialup problem is caused by a protocol change in the dialup network authentication mechanism (specifically periodic re-authentication).
> 
> 
> It should be fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Robert



Thanks Robert! How long do you think this will take? We have one "fixed" (Fri) showstopper & it updated ok Sun night. It even looks different now. But I use same "good" phone number on our other boxes & get same old bad results. Getting a "working number" doesn't work for us.


----------



## gring40

It seems that with the correct channels, time, & date but no program Guide that you can schedule single recordings, but cannot schedule repeat recordings: right?


----------



## sportsmem

Well the same problem down here in


Dallas Texas will not connect....just freezes on connection established


----------



## cajon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportsmem* /forum/post/21610200
> 
> 
> Well the same problem down here in
> 
> 
> Dallas Texas will not connect....just freezes on connection established



Sportsmem, Just let it stay there on connection established. It might take it 10-15 minutes to move beyond that. My showstoppers were hanging there but eventually they downloaded the data. If they disconnect I would force another net connect and eventually they worked.


----------



## Bennett3

Just got off the phone with customer service

at Replay and they are addressing the issue now and

some of the numbers are working again.

She suggested I try more numbers in the selection for my area ( I tried 20 on sunday) that some are now working again.m Guess I'll try that. They are totally aware of the issue and are on it so cross your fingers.


Going to try the 6-8 primary numbers now.


edit** still nothing tried them all


----------



## davekgolf

Well, the Showstopper in my family room successfully logged in this morning after I forced it to log in so now I have 2 out of 3 working. The 3rd one still can't download the guide & clock. Hopefully this issue is corrected soon.


----------



## kittentail

Well we got one more to work early this day by using the area code from the WI member. (Thanks!) But when I tried all day to get a third one to work it failed. Long ago we switched to a universal remote to eliminate paying $40 when the SS one(s) failed. Until now we never really missed the "force" function. Our version of the "force" is to make a change to our setup, call in & "reset" to nothing, then re-setup the cable box, call in & get our programming. Does anyone have another less cumbersome way to accomplish this using a universal remote?


----------



## Bennett3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davekgolf* /forum/post/21612886
> 
> 
> Well, the Showstopper in my family room successfully logged in this morning after I forced it to log in so now I have 2 out of 3 working. The 3rd one still can't download the guide & clock. Hopefully this issue is corrected soon.



are you using local numbers that you used to use or numbers out of area ?


----------



## DrJoe

My primary Maine number still isn't working. I set one of my Replay's to 410-358, and had the same luck with the first number (Bel Air?) as the Maine numbers. I tried the second and it connected and downloaded 25% of the guide -- but combined data and I had guide data good through Thursday. I connected a second time, and it downloaded 50% and was good through Monday. Tried one more time and got the whole enchilada.


I put the number, 410-972-0209 in as a "prefix" on the other Replay (with the Maine number) and got 20% on the first try. It just crapped out on the second try at 60% (which gets me to Next Tuesday). It is running a third time now.


It seems like it doesn't connect on the first try -- force connect, crap out, force connect, begin download.... and then go really slow when downloading data and crap out again before completing -- but the next time it connects it skips quickly to where it left off last time.


good luck everyone,


Joe


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kittentail* /forum/post/21607240
> 
> 
> Thanks Robert! How long do you think this will take? We have one "fixed" (Fri) showstopper & it updated ok Sun night. It even looks different now. But I use same "good" phone number on our other boxes & get same old bad results. Getting a "working number" doesn't work for us.



Based on our discussion, I hope to see improvement by COB Wednesday. That's my gut feeling based on my understanding of the problem, certainly not a guarantee from Replay (who's not even at fault, it's the ISP who made a change)


Robert


----------



## davekgolf

I tried all the local (HI) numbers. But it looks like the problem may be resolving itself as two of the three logged in.


----------



## seti1

Found this on Replay's site to try and repair my blank channel guide. Have no problem connecting and completing the download but guide remains empty. Tried the first part 234+zones and reboot twice and guide data is back after successful download.











> Quote:
> The ReplayTV Connects successfully, completes the download, but the Channel Guide is still blank.
> 
> 
> Answer:
> 
> This can happen if the ReplayTV is having trouble updating the channel guide files on the hard drive.
> 
> Clear the Channel Guide Twice
> 
> Press 243 + Zones on the remote.
> 
> Choose Option #2 - Clear Channel Guide.
> 
> The ReplayTV will restart. Repeat the process once.
> 
> Force a connection.. If it works, you can stop here.
> 
> Download a different Channel Lineup.
> 
> Press "Menu" on the remote and choose "SETUP".
> 
> Select "Network and Input Settings".
> 
> Use the UP and Down arrows to highlight "Change IN1", "Change IN2", or "Change ANT/CATV."
> 
> Write down your current settings.
> 
> Set all inputs to Nothing.
> 
> Set "ANT/CATV" to Antenna.
> 
> Choose "Keep all settings."
> 
> Check the Channel Guide when it's finished.
> 
> Now, go back into setup, and configure the inputs for you original setup.


----------



## david

my guide was empty today, and I couldn't get a net connect to work! panic again, they finally turned off the lights!










Glad to hear they know of, and are fixing the issue. I'll patiently







wait a few days to see if it resolves.


----------



## rayliner

I'm in the Los Angelese area, and both of my Showstoppers ran out of guide on different days. I managed to get one up and running with a Lakewood number yesterday, but the second one refuses, even with the same settings. Hopefully it'll be better soon.


----------



## mike2012

Here in San Diego the downloads are working normally on all my Showstoppers, finally!


----------



## rallenr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cajon* /forum/post/21605863
> 
> 
> I have had problems dialing in on a couple of my showstoppers this last week. I have had to do a forced net connect on them and just waited and after about ten minutes they went ahead and started downloading the information. At first I did not think they were going to work but they finally did. I did have a few times where the modem hung up on me but I did a 243 net connect again and kept trying till I got through. I am using the primary San Diego number. It is 619-849-6709. At times as I said earlier it is a bit flakey, but eventually I get in touch with the mothership! one box took about 45 minutes to get its info. I am checking every day, and when the guide is not eight days ahead or there is a message that it did not connect I do the 243 net connect. Sometimes I get a message that there is no dial tone and I think as someone said earlier that is when another showstopper in my house is using the phone. Also I am using a magic Jack Plus for all four of my showstoppers and could not be happier! P.S. Also forgot to mention I did a soft reboot between tries.



I'm having some luck with 949.255.1159 (Irvine in Orange County). But it's still sporadic. Some of my four machines will connect on one day, but not the next, it seems just hit or miss for now. Some forced connections will work, but when I replaced a hard drive yesterday, it got a BUSY when dialing out for the numbers for my area code. I tried about a half dozen times btwn late aft and into the evening.


----------



## bisi

I have three Showstoppers/Replaytvs hooked up. One of them is still receiving the downloads nightly and working just fine - calling the same local number as the other two. I have tried manual connect - goes through long "downloading" and then fails to receive from Replay or line is busy, try again, etc., etc. I called Panasonic and they told me to do a factory reset, which I did last night on one of the Showstoppes - DO NOT DO THIS. It will then not call in at all and you cannot reset. I called Replaytv and they said it was a hardware problem - the same problem with two of them at the very same time???? Said not to do a factory reset on the other one. He said I would need to replace the hard drives in both boxes. I have one that was struck by lightening taking out the modem - I will try putting that hard drive in one and see what happens.


He also said they wouldn't determine until after February 2012 if they were going to continue the guide service or not - couldn't not guarantee it, so don't spend a lot of money on new drives, etc. I just can't understand one is working fine and the other two are not. I do have one in another room that isn't hooked up - will try that and see what happens.


Maybe if enough of us call??????? It worked before.


Replay TV 254-299-2705


----------



## davekgolf

I followed the procedures outline by Seti1 on my 3rd showstopper after failing (again) to get it to 'call home' and VOILA!! IT WORKED! Thanks for the info. I did find that my showstoppers can't get all the channels they used to get (2 or 3). Hopefully it resolves by itself in the near future and that Replay continues the service. If they do decide to stop, hopefully somebody comes up with a way to hack in to set the clock & channels so the machines can be used as a VCR.


----------



## LCDyle

Here in SE Michigan (Detroit area). I have two Showstoppers set to dial into into the ISP nightly on two different phone lines. I 243 force net connection, and watch the screen. Although slow, it goes through the entire protocol and completes the cycle. In the end, the clock and date are still incorrect, and the channel guide unpopulated.


Both units failed exactly at the same time yesterday, so clearly NOT an issue on my end. Units perform as expected without being given data.


Problem rests solely with data download source, but unsure how far back up the line to the main server. The local dial-up is not the problem, but rather the connection back to the main server maintained by the Replay service.


An earlier post remarked that Replay had changed a syncronization protocol. This appears to have caused a major failure, and an immediate roll-back until the bugs in the new protocol can be resolved until going live again.


BOTTOM LINE: Don't waste time hopping around different areas of the country. All the access points (Dial-in ISPs) eventually connect back to the same server, and that is where the problem seems to be.


----------



## newestnewbie

Both of mine are working again.


I'm in the Seattle area and my Replays first quit updating in late January so maybe they (whoever 'they' are) started screwing things up in the Northwest before moving to the rest of the country? (I was really puzzled because no one in any forums seemed to be experiencing a problem...)


But, and maybe this is encouraging for everyone else, both of my units have been updating fine for 3 or 4 nights now so it looks like its fixed up here. So maybe they screwed Seattle up first and have corrected us first... and hopefully that's an indication that the areas of the country who lost service a bit later than Seattle will also get corrected a bit later than Seattle (which would theoretically be in a few days or week?). So maybe a fix is on the way for the rest of the country.



One note: I've been doing multiple forced 'net connect's in the mornings for 2 or 3 days in a row and not one 'net connect' has worked (gets to 'combining data' and crashes), but as soon as I let it do its auto-connect overnight it works just fine. So those of you who are only doing 'net connects' might want to try to let it connect on its own overnight and see if that works, (and maybe disconnect all but one unit from the phone lines overnight while testing).


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seti1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Found this on Replay's site to try and repair my blank channel guide. Have no problem connecting and completing the download but guide remains empty. Tried the first part 234+zones and reboot twice and guide data is back after successful download.



I'd like to try this, but am hesitant since I still have the clock setting & channel numbers (but no Guide data), so I can do single recordings like a VCR; I'd hate to lose that. Does clearing the Channel Guide erase the clock setting and channel numbers?


----------



## david

Just did another force connect this morning and it worked! Yeah, Replay is still alive for another day.










Don't mess with a bunch of 'fixes' here, just wait. It's on their end.


----------



## Bennett3

I'm still down... anyone heard anything?


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bennett3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm still down... anyone heard anything?



So what does 'down' mean, exactly? Do you have a clock? Channels? Guide missing? All three?


----------



## nickgriffith

I haven't been able to download listings in a week. I called ReplayTV and they told me some licenses have expired and if the access number isn't working now, it never will be; they won't be renewing these licenses.


I'm not sure what this means.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickgriffith* /forum/post/21627984
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to download listings in a week. I called ReplayTV and they told me some licenses have expired and if the access number isn't working now, it never will be; they won't be renewing these licenses.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what this means.



ReplayTV never operated its own dial-up network. They leased (licensed) access from other dial-up Internet Service Providers.


If what you say is true, in efforts to reduce costs, they have decided NOT to continue paying for all those access numbers.


Some numbers are working. I suggest you configure your Replay to use a different one by telling it you live somewhere else (select a new area code and prefix - NOT zip code for channel lineups.)


I doubt there is anyone left at DNNA who will know how to send a current list of numbers out to units....


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## nickgriffith




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/21627997
> 
> 
> Some numbers are working. I suggest you configure your Replay to use a different one by telling it you live somewhere else (select a new area code and prefix - NOT zip code for channel lineups.)



If there is anyone out there who is having success on a consistent basis, would you please share your dial in number?


----------



## LCDyle

Doug ( 'dstoffa' ) probably has the best assessment of the problem, and solution.


I contacted ReplayTV yesterday, and while they did not specifically say when (if) all the ISPs dial-in services will be restored, they did hint to the problem by offering the same solution as "dstoffa" above. The service representative said that for the near future, I would be better off using ISPs in a "major city." That would indicate to me that (yes) they are probably curtailing the number of local access points, and pushing the remaining Replay guide users on the periphery to large regional centers.


That said: Here is the solution posted again...........


Simply go to setup, change the "telephone" settings with a new area code and prefix. Be sure to LEAVE YOUR ZIP UNCHANGED !! The unit will dial a standard 800 number back to the main server to get the new "list" of access number based on the area code you entered (it WON'T be dailing your local ISP number).


Assuming your unit worked correctly before the whole ISP fiasco, you will see the download of the basic operational functions (i.e. "setting clock" etc) occurring on the screen.


After the "disconnecting" appears on the screen, you can either force a 243-zones "Net Connect" or just wait for the nightly download. Either way, in the end all you'll be doing is paying a small lond distance fee (if any) to use an access point in a distant city, rather than your own local ISP.


All should be good again................


----------



## gring40

Another success story.


I've had a 'working' number all along, but my RTV either would not connect or would not complete the download, since late Jan. I had channels, a clock, and a blank Guide, so I've been doing manual records.


I put in another phone number for my general area, and the RTV connected to the mother ship, but failed to complete the download, so I changed back to my original number. This time it completed the download of phone numbers (all the same as before, BTW) and clock setting, and then walked me through the complete setup routine. (Make a note of all your settings, inputs, IR code, etc before you start this). Then the forced Net Connect completed successfully (using the same number that has failed for 2+ weeks), and the Guide is back!


My take is that a working number is not enough, and that one has to connect with RTV central and go through setup to right the ship. So if you have succeeded with a long distance number, it may be partly the process that did it, and it might work to go back to your local number, if it has been connecting.


Write back if you have success.


----------



## Arvy

I lost the guide and connections for them a couple weeks back but was able to restore them both after switching zip codes and waiting over 2 hrs for a total replacement. But my question now is about DNNA rolling back on the available number and possiby the number of days of guide downloaded. My SS is getting just over 7 days and two 55xxs 12 days (through WiRNS). Didn't SS used to get about 11 days of guide listings? it occurs to me there may be less phone numbers and guide data, too.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arvy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My SS is getting just over 7 days and two 55xxs 12 days (through WiRNS). Didn't SS used to get about 11 days of guide listings? it occurs to me there may be less phone numbers and guide data, too.



My SS has been getting just over 7 days of Guide data all along (many years), my phone numbers were unchanged, and the Guide data seems exactly the same. Even the junk channels I had deselected were still crossed out, possibly because I never cleared my Channel Guide.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another success story.
> 
> 
> My take is that a working number is not enough, and that one has to connect with RTV central and go through setup to right the ship. So if you have succeeded with a long distance number, it may be partly the process that did it, and it might work to go back to your local number, if it has been connecting.



Update: still ok - had my first successful nightly connect in 2+ weeks, and the Guide info is good for one more day.


My take is twofold;


a) If your local number doesn't connect, you need to find one that does by putting in another home phone number still within your local calling area, if possible.


b) If your local number connects but won't get the Guide data, change your home phone to another area code, let it work on that, and then change back to your original home phone and local access number. That should work; did for me.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arvy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I lost the guide and connections for them a couple weeks back but was able to restore them both after switching zip codes ....



Oops, missed that bit. People have said the zip code gets you the data for your area, so you don't want to switch that. Maybe you meant you switched the area code?


----------



## sportsmem

Last night I kept trying to connect and it became frozen on connection established.....well I left the room and 10 minutes later I checked it and it had a welcome screen on it.....like the one I got 12 years ago when I first purchased it.

Now it can not be used for manual recording or anything else....I have attempted to connect for the phone numbers but no luck it never gets past connection established. Any suggestions


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportsmem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have attempted to connect for the phone numbers but no luck it never gets past connection established. Any suggestions



Nothing special about a soft reboot. Mine does it occasionally, or I do it when my SS hangs (press power button on the SS for ~ 10 sec).


Hard to believe there are no working numbers in Dallas. Try option a) or b), just above.


----------



## sportsmem

I have done A < B but neither finishes. I get connected then a network link down message It will not download a list of local numbers


----------



## So-B-OH

My two PV-HS2000 have been down for two weeks & I've finally got them back up & running.

Here's how I finally did it, hopefully it will work for you.

1. From the main menu select setup

2. Select Change Dialing & Input Settings scroll through your settings, (Change Telephone, Change Line 1, Change Line 2, & Change ANT/CATV) write down your system setting that previously worked.

3. Select Change ANT/CATV

4. Within the ANT/CATV configuration select Antenna.

5. I changed my area code so that my pvr had to contact the server and request new numbers. (it was like the handshake protocol wasn't correct any longer. I had tried every number in my area code with no success, it would connect to the server but not complete a download)

6. After new numbers were downloaded I chose a number within the new area code & selected Keep all settings.

7. System began to download. (if you see an increasing percentage completed, you're on your way)

8. Time and date should now be downloaded with antenna channels. (Not sure why you have to use an antenna setup first but without that step it will not download)

9. Return to setup & change your input setting connections to their original setting you noted previously.

10. Select Keep all settings. (again, if you see an increasing percentage completed you're on your way)

11. Good luck & thanks to all of you that placed messages on this forum that got me back up and running!!!


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportsmem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have done A
> 
> 
> There seem to be several issues. The one where you have to connect with Replay central to get a handshake and new numbers, and also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI.. I spoke to my contact at Replay (not tech support) and the dialup problem is caused by a protocol change in the dialup network authentication mechanism (specifically periodic re-authentication).
> 
> 
> It should be fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they haven't gotten to your ISP yet, but should eventually. Try again later?
Click to expand...


----------



## Arvy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21633389
> 
> 
> Oops, missed that bit. People have said the zip code gets you the data for your area, so you don't want to switch that. Maybe you meant you switched the area code?



I had first tried changing zip codes and wound up with an empty guide listing then changing zip codes before it was determined the zip change would get a guide download. My SS still won't manually download the guide data (243-Zones), but it is now doing it by itself nightly. Now I remember SS to have 7 days of guide and the newer 5xxx models with more RAM to be 11-14 depending.


----------



## sportsmem

Goes to connection established and then craps out


----------



## jrfendrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marinrain* /forum/post/21601659
> 
> 
> Just tried again and got 217-689-4461 SUCCESS , great because at least now the date and time is correct again In case the box turns back into a brick



I just used this number with success. Had to enter it as a prefix, but it worked. Luckily I have unlimited long distance for now...


----------



## sportsmem

I have tried for about 1 and 1/2 weeks and nothing. The number Kendrick supplied connects and I getto the timezone setting prompt before it craps out. And is there any place I can get a newer Image for my hardrive Showstopper edition other the the Falls River Ma because that one does not have the updated software I Believe


----------



## whenley

much like others, I have been unable to transfer new data for the last week or so. Mine is a Panasonic HS2000 dial up model.


I get thru '_connection established_', then '_contacting server_' then '_setting clock_' then to '_setting timezone_' then '_network connect error_'.


This is really a mess. At this time my HS2000 is basically a brick.

Any word on when this is going to be resolved?


----------



## cajon

Turn off unit, wait till hard drive spins down, then unplug for about a minute. This worked for one of my showstoppers that would not complete a download yesterday.


----------



## Bennett3

3 showstoppers


tired sportsmans instruction and now I don't even have a video connection

after restore to the old defaults.


1 brick

2 bricks I can watch live tv


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whenley* /forum/post/21651330
> 
> 
> much like others, I have been unable to transfer new data for the last week or so. Mine is a Panasonic HS2000 dial up model.
> 
> 
> I get thru '_connection established_', then '_contacting server_' then '_setting clock_' then to '_setting timezone_' then '_network connect error_'.
> 
> 
> This is really a mess. At this time my HS2000 is basically a brick.
> 
> Any word on when this is going to be resolved?



My 2020 was like that (taking longer than usual for what it did). It connected fine this morning, after being off (unplugged) all night.


Channel Guide is 2/16 through 2/24.


BTW, Does LaHo still exist?


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd* /forum/post/21653802
> 
> 
> BTW, Does LaHo still exist?



Yup... not many folks using it (expected, mothership is free!) and we've scaled back the servers to save money but we're still running and waiting to see what DNNA eventually does.


I never signed up for a dialup network and the test modem line is currently down (I was the only one using it). I'll be picking up a new motherboard today so hopefully the test dialup will be back soon.


Robert


----------



## sportsmem









wonder when these goofs will complete this


----------



## Bennett3

What is Laho and where do I sign up?


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bennett3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What is Laho and where do I sign up?



Laho & Wirns are Internet based, accessible with some difficulty using your modem based Showstoppers; you can look them up.


Many have worked through this problem; perhaps read thru this topic from the beginning and look for ideas?


If you can't access the ReplayTV 800 number by changing your home phone # to a different area code and exchange, perhaps it's a problem with your phone line or service?


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bennett3* /forum/post/21655661
> 
> 
> What is Laho and where do I sign up?



LaHo is the name of the hosted version of WiRNS. For the most part, it's currently in limbo, waiting for DNNA to decide what they're going to do.


You can sign up at http://percdata.com but modem access is not currently working (no one was using it but me) and when it is it requires a long distance call to Dallas.


I have information to subscribe to a national dial-up service but won't try it until the volume reaches a point to justify it... and that won't happen unless DNNA drops service.


Robert


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21657920
> 
> 
> LaHo is the name of the hosted version of WiRNS. For the most part, it's currently in limbo, waiting for DNNA to decide what they're going to do.
> 
> 
> You can sign up at http://percdata.com but modem access is not currently working (no one was using it but me) and when it is it requires a long distance call to Dallas.
> 
> 
> I have information to subscribe to a national dial-up service but won't try it until the volume reaches a point to justify it... and that won't happen unless DNNA drops service.
> 
> 
> Robert




I tried to use it when I couldn't connect my 2020 to Replay's service. There was no answer every time I tried.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Another success story.



Looks like I'm having crow for dinner:-(


Reported success in downloading Guide data on the 11th, but today I noticed my Guide is missing three days' worth of connections. :bummed:


Forced a net connect, and it failed after ~30 min while "checking for new software". Back to the drawing board.


BTW, I only get a 'failure to connect' error message, and am lulled into complacency because there is no message to indicate a failure to actually complete a download. Without same completion, you get ZERO data.


----------



## sportsmem

ebruary 05, 2012

ReplayTV service live


The Perc Data ReplayTV dialup service is currently suspended while we wait to see what DNNA does with the offcial service. Perc service for network attached ReplayTV devices is still being provided.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportsmem* /forum/post/21661380
> 
> 
> ebruary 05, 2012
> 
> ReplayTV service live
> 
> 
> The Perc Data ReplayTV dialup service is currently suspended while we wait to see what DNNA does with the offcial service. Perc service for network attached ReplayTV devices is still being provided.



PercData is a third party provider for guide data for Replays.


When DNNA decided to pull the plug back in June of 2011, these folks put together a business model to serve owners of Replays who wished to continue using their DVRs but did not, or could not, run their own WiRNS server.


PercData is not free. The service costs money. DNNA is not involved, and therefore, if you bought a lifetime unit, it has no bearing on what you pay to PercData.


That being written, I have read here that they (PercData) had only one dial-up customer, and that person was a beta tester. This statement would indicate that they've discontinued support for dial-up at this time, pending what DNNA does with its dial-up network.


I am sure someone can correct me if I am wrong....


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## Reden

The latest on Laho is in the PlanetReplay forum
http://www.planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=46 


There really isn't much to report. Perc/Laho is operational and has been for a while. The test modem was working up until about two weeks ago and I should have it working again this weekend. (but I really don't expect folks to be using it).


Robert


----------



## sportsmem

I re imaged my drive and I would connect and maybe get to timezone setting before it crapped out. Well today it got to where it was downloading new program data for the unit and disconnected. when I went back to setup it had downloaded my old local numbers. But have not gotten past that....it is really nuts. But the setup still only shows direct tv as a national provider and does not give you the option to pick Dallas - Direct tv


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21661714
> 
> 
> There really isn't much to report. Perc/Laho is operational and has been for a while. The test modem was working up until about two weeks ago and I should have it working again this weekend. (but I really don't expect folks to be using it).



FYI... the Laho modem is back online if someone wanted to use that for a dialup test. (well I think it is, my VoIP line has too much jitter right now to give it a solid test)


Robert


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportsmem* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I re imaged my drive and I would connect and maybe get to timezone setting before it crapped out. Well today it got to where it was downloading new program data for the unit and disconnected. when I went back to setup it had downloaded my old local numbers. But have not gotten past that....it is really nuts.



An earlier post on a different topic listed these as primary numbers for Dallas, possibly the ones you already have?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first one in the list I tried (817-506-4696) worked. Others shown as "primary" are 217-619-9005, 409-356-0009, and 432-614-0716.



My own SS is also going down; cannot complete a download from any nearby access number, or the RTV central resource. Guide expires on Wed. :-(


----------



## sportsmem

I have adapted to no program guide by doing the following:


My directv box has a function that allows you to schedule a program either daily, Mon-Fri, etc. Once set the box will automatically tune the box to the auto-tuned channel


I then set my ReplayTv unit to manual record at the same time as the auto-tuned channel. I can do single recordings or weekly etc this way. This way i still get what i want. The only thing really missing is the name of the show in the replay list. Remember to hit the display button when you get to the part where it asks you what channel you want. This brings you to a screen where you can pick the input to record. Either antenna/ctv, Device 1 or 2 depending on your particular setup. Now i connected to the mothership and it will set the clock and get to timezone before it craps out. Hope this helps someone. And gring40 thanks for taking the time to repost those numbers and have a great upcoming week. My setup is device1=nothing device2=other on s-video and antenna=nothing also the directv box is DIRECTV D12 Satellite TV receiver


----------



## rayliner

both of my Showstoppers came back to life, and seem to have full guides. I'm in the L.A. area, and the numbers for Lakewood seem to be working (562 area code, DirecTV channels).


----------



## koolone

Are there only a few of us not getting updated guides? Like most that are down, it gets to the end (very slow) and then just flashes the error. I'm in the Pittsburgh area and was able to get new phone numbers from this area, but still the same results.


Panasonic HS2000


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koolone* /forum/post/21686117
> 
> 
> Are there only a few of us not getting updated guides? Like most that are down, it gets to the end (very slow) and then just flashes the error. I'm in the Pittsburgh area and was able to get new phone numbers from this area, but still the same results.
> 
> 
> Panasonic HS2000



I doubt that most dial users would realize they are having a problem as this failure doesn't create a message off the Main Menu. You only see the error if you watch the end of a zone 243 netconnect. Or of course, when you've failed enough consecutive days to result in a clear channel guide.


I have two units so I noticed the problems starting the end of January. The long net connect failure of the first unit would prevent the second unit from getting a dialtone. Successful netconnects used to take 2-5 minutes, now the failed connects can last 45 minutes.


I have another unit at my mom's house but I keep forgetting to see how many days she has left in her channel guide.


----------



## koolone

Thanks jonwz. At least I can give up on the 243 netconnect. I've tried a cplg times a day for the last week. Although I would like to continue to use it, if it's over I had a damn good run of many yrs.


----------



## jonwz

I see a similar thread over at planet replay.

http://planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16263 


Might be worth trying:


"The very helpful Replay guy said to erase the areacode/prefix in the setup (backspace over it) and the zipcode. I accomplished that and it was able to perform the complete update from a viable number in 949, so I was very happy for that assistance".


I don't understand exactly what that means (do you put in different areacode/zip, go forward and back), but you might want to ask for the exact procedure there. This vaguely reminds me of how you forced the DST change many years ago.


I did revive one replaytv when it hung and a reboot forced the new unit setup - downloaded new numbers, then restored all my old information


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *koolone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there only a few of us not getting updated guides? Like most that are down, it gets to the end (very slow) and then just flashes the error.



Exact Same problem here. FYI, I started a new topic for this here on AVSF several days ago ; "ReplayTV won't complete a dialup connection".


----------



## rayliner

I spoke too quickly. both of my Showstoppers are now out of guide. They worked for a while. I reset one (held down the power button for 6 seconds) and that one did a full reset back to out-of-the-box conditions. I'm tyring to connect now. Yikes.


----------



## Arvy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayliner* /forum/post/21689849
> 
> 
> I spoke too quickly. both of my Showstoppers are now out of guide. They worked for a while. I reset one (held down the power button for 6 seconds) and that one did a full reset back to out-of-the-box conditions. I'm tyring to connect now. Yikes.



My SS had the guide expire back when this problem first came about. I had cleared the guide hoping that was the problem and was then advised to change the zip and dial-in prefix. This is all old news posted but after several tries and failures, the SS finally connected to downloaded everything (clock, activation, guide, zones, etc.) It took almost 3 hours but hey! and no hiccups since. There are no messages that the daily connect failed or whatever. The provider is TWC here. If you want to try the Hacienda Heights or Pasadena numbers, I'll get them for you.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arvy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... There are no messages that the daily connect failed or whatever. ....



Great that you've got it working. Be careful, though, because there is no 'whatever'. While you get an error message if you fail to connect to the service, there is NO message if the connection is made but not completed. You need to look ahead and check that your Guide is fully populated.


----------



## kcarea

I'm having the same problem as everyone else - Showstopper guide stopped updating. I didn't notice until earlier this week when I went to watch a show that should have been recorded, then I saw that the guide was blank and found several "network connection" errors in my messages. An Internet search led me to this thread.


I've tried several of the suggestions posted here, but to no avail. I have not yet cleared the program guide (even though it's blank - I don't want to lose the channel numbers that are there), and I'm afraid of losing all functionality.


I tried calling in to a "good" phone number (the wisconsin phone number listed in a prior post) by entering that number in the prefix dialer (connected using the force net connection in the 243-zone menu) - I connected and it appeared to go through many steps - setting clock, updating program guide (percentage incremented through to 100 percent), checking for new phone numbers, checking for updated software (it was a very slow connection, it took about 35 minutes) There were also a few steps that showed "downloading additional information". But when it got to the "combining data" step it immediately stopped and gave a message along the lines of "network error, device will try again later". There was no apparent updating completed, because the progam guide was still blank.


I went back to my normal dial up number (cleared the prefix dialing) and tried several more times (using the forced network connection). Every time I'm getting to the same point - everything appears to have completed, but as soon as "combining data" starts, I get a network error message. I've found some other threads (from a few years ago) discussing the "combining data" error as possibly being caused by low memory, but I did not find any detail on what to look for or do to see if that's a problem.


By the way, I was unaware of the 243-zone menu until I started researching this problem. I have a Logitech 300 universal remote (their low-end model) that allowed me to program the "zone" key onto one of its keys - that let me access the 243-zone menu.


I'll try again tonight, but at this point I'm not sure there's anything else to do - the problem sure seems to be at the server side.


----------



## gring40

See posts on the "ReplayTV won't complete a dialup connection" topic. That was my problem, and it resolved for me after the Guide self-cleared


----------



## Arvy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21691796
> 
> 
> Great that you've got it working. Be careful, though, because there is no 'whatever'. While you get an error message if you fail to connect to the service, there is NO message if the connection is made but not completed. You need to look ahead and check that your Guide is fully populated.



Yes it was great despite taking a few hours to complete the guide download after being totally gone. I was a nervous wreck sitting there, going away, coming back, 1% at a time, until everything was done. It's been populated the full 7+ days since first restoring it and all the recordings working, too.


----------



## adfree

unit has ethernet connection: no program guide as of 2/27/12. cannot update by switching to phone modem. other units on phone line have guide through 4:30 PM, 3/4/12. I'm hoping this is a glitch before I commence manual scheduling. On The Beach!


----------



## cap_ncrunch

This post applies to the Panasonic HS1000/2000/3000, but may apply to other machines that perform dialup.


Several of the Replay TV numbers that have been said to work (including mine) appear on this list:

http://www.southcentralpower.com/bro...ss_numbers.pdf 


I suspect that any of these numbers, since they are all hosted by AT&T, will connect you to the ReplayTV servers. If you are having trouble finding a local number, check this list. If you can't find the number in your list of ReplayTV numbers, you can program the number as a dialing prefix (inserted after your existing dialing prefix, if you have one.) The earlier machines may allow enough digits to support 1 plus area code in front of the number, as required in some areas (e. g. areas with "overlay" area codes.)


Now, to change topic, following is a variation on seti1's post #50 in this thread. Follow the instructions given but select Cable for ANT/CATV and continue up to but not including "Keep all settings." Now, go to Change Telephone. Keep your phone number but change the ZIP code. I used 12309. If you succeed without a network connect error, continue with downloading the program guide in the next step. If you chose 12309, select the first choice, Niskayuna Times Warner (not the digital). If all goes well and you get a program guide, go back through the steps with your original setup and ZIP code.


I got two machines to work this way. The third machine did not succeed so far.


I suspect that the ReplayTV servers are overloaded with traffic because the steps Setting clock, Setting timezone, etc. went quickly when things worked. When someone succeeds, it may be because they were lucky enough to connect when the server traffic happened to be light.


Bear in mind that the machines that fail to download a guide at night try again, maybe more than once, resulting in even more traffic to the servers, aggravating the problem if, indeed, it is a server traffic problem.


----------



## rayliner

I have 2 showstopeprs. One is using DirectTV as its source, and it failed for a while but is back now - it actually reset itself back to the "congrats on your puchase of a Replay..." screen. I did NOTHING to cause this. I was worried I lost all my recorded shows, but after some messing around that Showstopper finally connected, downloaded channels and program guides, and then I was able to view my previously recorded shows.

The other one, I have attached to a digital converter box with an aerial antenna as a source. That one has no program data, and the dates showing on the empty program guide are November dates. It has not been able to connect - it starts to, seems to get a connection, but the connection eventually fails. A few times it seemed to work and go through the entire process, but when it completed, there was still no program info. Not sure what to do with that Showstopper.


----------



## Dragonfly

I also have two machines that won't connect. I tried to connect manually and failed, I also tried to change my zip and phone number that connects and got a message that my machine failed to connect and could not send me phone numbers to connect to.

Is this replays way to change these machines to doorstops?

Someone said that you could use them as a VCR but if you have no channel guide you can't hit the record button and record anything, at least I can't. Is there a way to record without the channel guide?


----------



## Dragonfly

This morning I was able to change zip and phone number to connect, picked one around 100 miles from me, I don't pay for LD so that is not a problem.

Was able to download Channel Guide, but it took 2 3/4 hours to do so. Will try my other machine later to day as see what happens.

Second machine also connected and loaded Channel Guide, don't know how long it took, once I saw it connecting I left and when I came home it was done.

Will have to keep an eye on my messages to make sure it is connecting at night. So far I am a happy camper, hope it lasts.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also tried to change my zip and phone number ...



Advice has been not to change the zip, as it will give you the channel lineup for the area of the new zip. Changing the phone number will force a connect to the RTV 800 number, giving new access numbers, and should work eventually. As you probably know, only the Primary numbers are working these days.



> Quote:
> Someone said that you could use them as a VCR but if you have no channel guide you can't hit the record button and record anything, at least I can't. Is there a way to record without the channel guide?



You can do a scheduled Manual Record off the Menu without a Guide as long as you still have a channel lineup and a good clock.


----------



## koolone

Sometimes the best advice is no advice... I just sat back and waited.... Came home from work today and wala!!!! All good... Channel guide was back... If anyone needs the number mine used PM me....


----------



## tarl_cabot

is there a resolution to this?

I was out of the country for work for a couple of weeks, and my trusty dial-up 3xxx system hadn't recorded anything for the entire 2nd week I was gone. Channel Guide was blank, as we all know from this thread.


I have read many of the posts, many of the proposed 'solutions', etc., but what I am NOT seeing is:


A response from anyone in "The Powers That Be" with any sort of explanation

A response from the same TPTB with any sort of resolution

No one of our illustrious band of intrepid solution hunters uncovering a final end-all-do-all answer for getting around this royal pain. A lot of 'try this, it might work's, but nothing definitive.


It's more than 2 weeks now since my Replay has recorded a damned thing, and I'm rather frustrated to be the not-so-proud owner of a big paperweight (manual recording option notwithstanding...there is a REASON I stopped subscribing to TV Guide...).


Really, is there truly no answer and no light, only more tunnel?


Last thing....should I decide to go the full ethernet route vs. my looks-like-it'll-be-dead-soon-anyway dialup unit, what's the status on this with the "we're going to go belly up...uh, no we aren't" situation with Replay? Does it make any sense to go and BUY a new ethernet-based 4xxx/5xxx system NOW and put it into place, or should I just roll over and play dead and go with a *shudder* TiVO?


Seriously, what are the options?


David.


----------



## cap_ncrunch

I did get the channel guide to install on my third dialup Showstopper. All 3 machines, as well as a fourth machine that worked fine all along, have retrieved guides for 2 nightly updates so far.


Note that I have flipflop7146's clock setting hack installed. There may be an issue with setting the time from the server if the internal clock is too far off (e. g. 1999).


I strongly believe that this is a server load issue. If the net connect is run when server load is low, it works, but most of the time it fails. Furthermore, if the machine is only adding one day's worth of programming, plus a few schedule changes, during the nightly update, it may have a very high probability of succeeding before some timeout forces a disconnect. So, machines with 7 days of schedule get through the nightly update but others fail, unless they happen to connect while server load is low.


The advantage of the "change zip code" solution that I posted earlier is that it runs 2 short(er) connect sessions to get the guide, which may improve odds. In all, there are 4 sessions: 2 for the remote zip code, then 2 for the home zip code.


The long term solution is FreeSCO and WiRNS running on a dedicated machine. I think it is only a matter of time before that solution must be employed.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> strongly believe that this is a server load issue. If the net connect is run when server load is low, it works, but most of the time it fails.



How does this idea explain that failed connect sessions all seem to end at the 'Combining Data' stage, even after all the information has been downloaded?


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The advantage of the "change zip code" solution that I posted earlier is that it runs 2 short(er) connect sessions to get the guide, which may improve odds. ....



This works, though I'm not convinced about how or why. My overnight connection failed two days ago, and 243/Zones connects the next day yielded the Combining Data Bug (CDB, where the update fails at that point). Connected overnight last night, but no Guide update. Still had the CDB.


Noting that I can change the zip code and still stay within my city's cable service area, I did that, it then dialed the RTV server, and that failed. Tried again several times, and it eventually completed. Did a 243/Zones connect which completed extremely slowly (took all morning), so the shorter connect time idea is in question. Guide is good now.


Getting a pattern here. I can't get an update if I have the CDB, unless I can complete a connection with the RTV server first. Then I can do a successful 243/Zones connect. This has held up 3 times now.


It shouldn't matter whether you change your phone number or zip to produce a call to the RTV server. That call is much faster than a net connect, can be repeated until it succeeds, and this seems necessary before a successful net connect will restore the Guide..


----------



## cap_ncrunch

Congratulations for getting your machine back up and running!


After you connected with a different Zip code and downloaded the channels for your "new" area, you should have been able to get the program guide after "Keep all settings." This is a shorter connect than the Net connect from 243 Zones, since it skips some steps, such as "Checking for new software."


The clues for "server load" as possible cause are that 1) the steps went faster when things did work and 2) my successes were during a specific time of day, late morning in the Pacific time zone on two different weekdays, when I wouldn't expect too many of the machines to be being updated.


Note that "server load" doesn't match the symptom of an error when combining data after a net connect. However, I have found that computer error messages often are misleading. Therefore, I wouldn't rule out server load based on the error message alone.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> After you connected with a different Zip code and downloaded the channels for your "new" area, you should have been able to get the program guide after "Keep all settings." This is a shorter connect than the Net connect from 243 Zones, since it skips some steps, such as "Checking for new software."



That would be nice, but after that point it just says that it is skipping the net connect, counts down from 30 sec, and ends. Is there a way to make it connect at that point?



> Quote:
> Note that "server load" doesn't match the symptom of an error when combining data after a net connect. However, I have found that computer error messages often are misleading. Therefore, I wouldn't rule out server load based on the error message alone.



Actually, I've been watching the screen, and seeing the download fail as soon as it gets to Combining Data. This failure is insidious precisely because there is no error message, and you are lulled into thinking that the overnight connect went OK. Soon you are surprised to have no more Guide, but the problem started a week or so earlier.


----------



## cap_ncrunch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21726269
> 
> 
> That would be nice, but after that point it just says that it is skipping the net connect, counts down from 30 sec, and ends. Is there a way to make it connect at that point?



You may have to select a different cable provider; one that isn't offered in your zip code.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21726269
> 
> 
> Actually, I've been watching the screen, and seeing the download fail as soon as it gets to Combining Data. This failure is insidious precisely because there is no error message, and you are lulled into thinking that the overnight connect went OK. Soon you are surprised to have no more Guide, but the problem started a week or so earlier.



Your DVR may attempt to get the guide more than once each night, but not leave any messages that anything went wrong. As you say, you may not know that there is a problem until you find that the guide is empty. Even worse, your first indication of trouble may be finding that your programs are no longer being recorded.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As you say, you may not know that there is a problem until you find that the guide is empty. Even worse, your first indication of trouble may be finding that your programs are no longer being recorded.



It's almost useful that my RTV remotes are only partly functional, so I'm using my TV's universal remote and going through the Menu to access anything. I note any error messages, and then do the FF/12 hr quick scroll through my Guide to see that it has filled in another day. If so, great, and if not, I've got the problem again. No surprises that way.


----------



## mishona




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *So-B-OH* /forum/post/21635557
> 
> 
> My two PV-HS2000 have been down for two weeks & I've finally got them back up & running.
> 
> Here's how I finally did it, hopefully it will work for you.
> 
> 1. From the main menu select setup
> 
> 2. Select Change Dialing & Input Settings scroll through your settings, (Change Telephone, Change Line 1, Change Line 2, & Change ANT/CATV) write down your system setting that previously worked.
> 
> 3. Select Change ANT/CATV
> 
> 4. Within the ANT/CATV configuration select Antenna.
> 
> 5. I changed my area code so that my pvr had to contact the server and request new numbers. (it was like the handshake protocol wasn't correct any longer. I had tried every number in my area code with no success, it would connect to the server but not complete a download)
> 
> 6. After new numbers were downloaded I chose a number within the new area code & selected Keep all settings.
> 
> 7. System began to download. (if you see an increasing percentage completed, you're on your way)
> 
> 8. Time and date should now be downloaded with antenna channels. (Not sure why you have to use an antenna setup first but without that step it will not download)
> 
> 9. Return to setup & change your input setting connections to their original setting you noted previously.
> 
> 10. Select Keep all settings. (again, if you see an increasing percentage completed you're on your way)
> 
> 11. Good luck & thanks to all of you that placed messages on this forum that got me back up and running!!!



Thank YOU for the help. Went from a 253 area code to a 206 Seattle number to connect to and got the guide back. It was a little scary when it did the antenna download because it totally blanked out all the channel listings, but thankfully guide loaded just fine after doing step 9! Hey that rhymes.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It shouldn't matter whether you change your phone number or zip to produce a call to the RTV server. That call is much faster than a net connect, can be repeated until it succeeds, and this seems necessary before a successful net connect will restore the Guide..



I wrote this on Feb 2nd, but two days later my Guide stopped updating, again. I tried my own 'solution' (above), but was unable to connect either to the RTV server or my local number. Eventually I did get the RTV server, but still no update from either of 2 local primary numbers, either overnight or forced. Eating crow again, for several days.


So I decided to reboot, but did it with the RTV off, and that (I think) wiped out my Channel Guide and also my Channel lineup, which was going to last for 4 more days. So I did two 243/Zones Clear Channel Guide operations, connected to the RTV server, but STILL couldn't connect to my local number(s) to get the Guide and Lineup. Still trying. Open to suggestions.


BUT, there's also good news: I CAN do a (single) manual record, even without a Guide or Channel lineup! My cable box goes to my RTV via composite on line 2, so I have to select line 2 as the source, and then tell it what channel to use. I was afraid I'd have a brick without a Lineup, but it's not so. . Unfortunately, the repeat manual record does not work. :-(


----------



## DrJoe

On Feb 7th I started connecting regularly on a 410/Anapolis number on both my units. Well, this weekend, they both went blank. The Anapolis number stopped answering -- using a handset, I found that it was rolling over to a second (and third and fourth) extension, before eventually coming up with a message that the exchange was busy and I should call back. I used my handset to call up more 410 dial in numbers, and found the same behavior on the first 6. Then I hit a few that answered, some of the time. It seems that sometimes they answer right off and sometimes they roll over and eventually answer. Then the connect, check the clock, and get to the "checking for new channels" before crapping out. With enough tries, I got both of my units to where they were downloading guide data -- both have data up to Friday.


The Maine numbers I was originally using still don't connect.


I also tried changing the area code to force a download of new numbers, but couldn't get a network connection to get new phone numbers.


They got bitten when they announced they were cancelling the service -- maybe this is how it goes out, with a whimper not a bang. I'm wondering if they have withdrawn support to unofficially turn off dial up access. Certainly this is a frustrating waste of time. As far as I'm concerned, these are bricks without a channel guide. I have a much easier to use VCR if I want to do a one-time record. Heck, I can use VCR Plus without a channel guide to get RECURRING recordings on the VCR.



Joe


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/21709727
> 
> 
> Several of the Replay TV numbers that have been said to work (including mine) appear on this list:
> 
> http://www.southcentralpower.com/bro...ss_numbers.pdf
> 
> 
> I suspect that any of these numbers, since they are all hosted by AT&T, will connect you to the ReplayTV servers. If you are having trouble finding a local number, check this list.



Several of the 919 Raleigh/Durham/Chaple Hill numbers on the list are in the ReplayTV phone list for the 919 area code -- and none work. One gets me as far as "checking for new channels" before crapping out. One doesn't connect at all; the others crap out on "connecting" or on "setting the clock".


I find it hard to believe it could be a server problem -- unless they have downgraded their server farm to a single Commodore 64. There can't be many ReplayTV modem units out there any more. it isn't like ReplayTV sold enough to make a business of it! Something else is going on,.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I find it hard to believe it could be a server problem -- unless they have downgraded their server farm to a single Commodore 64. There can't be many ReplayTV modem units out there any more. it isn't like ReplayTV sold enough to make a business of it! Something else is going on,.



It might be nice to rule out a problem with these aging modems. I've tried changing the baud rate; just leads to slower connections and is no help.


Is there a way to test the SS modem function?


----------



## DrJoe

I find it hard to believe that so many modems would go bad, all within a few weeks of each other. I don't know much about modems, but you can connect the modem to your PC, set the PC to answer, force a connection, and send manual commands to ReeplayTV modem.


this thread has instructions: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post20591304 


And the actual step by step is here: http://wiki.xmltv.org/index.php/ReplayTV-FreeSCO 


For what it is worth (not much), I was able to download new phone numbers on one of my units yesterday, no problems (wouldn't make the connection the day before).


Joe


----------



## Arvy

is it possible the dialup connections nationwide were downgraded? Maybe less numbers available and/or less access points?


----------



## DrJoe

If so, you might reasonably expect that changing an area code and forcing a download of new numbers would only provide you with live/active numbers. And I've done this three times (207, 410 and 919 area codes), and I still have dead numbers. More to the point, many times they pick up, connect, and fail in the middle of the call. The more I think about it, the more it seems to be a problem with the connection to the server rather than the dial in. Although there are lots of numbers that don't seem to work any more at all.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The more I think about it, the more it seems to be a problem with the connection to the server rather than the dial in. Although there are lots of numbers that don't seem to work any more at all.



I agree about the server problem, as has been discussed. I've called some of numbers that don't work using my cell, and they all answer, but oddly. There's a short burst to start, then silence, then a longer burst, and then they hang up. The 'good' numbers don't do that. They do connect, but there's always 'a problem', eventually.


Early in Feb, we had


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI.. I spoke to my contact at Replay (not tech support) and the dialup problem is caused by a protocol change in the dialup network authentication mechanism (specifically periodic re-authentication). It should be fixed soon.
> 
> 
> Robert



If that's still the issue, would clicking on the Registration Menu option help or hurt?


----------



## DrJoe

I missed the "periodic re-authentication" disclaimer. It seems the problem is still there. Maybe increasing the modem speed (and presumably decreasing the conncetion time) could help?


As far as registration option --- I wasn't aware it did anything for the as-delivered lifetime registration units. I confess I have never gone there.


Joe


----------



## cap_ncrunch

In the "wrong time on replaytv" thread, ClearToLand made the excellent suggestion to load the 243 zones screen, select "toggle clock" to get a time display, and then try connecting to a server. If the time jumps, the "Setting clock" function worked for that call. (You can go back to the 243 zones screen later to turn off the time display for normal viewing.)


If you get to "Setting the clock" or beyond, after selecting any one of the numbers in the list, or programming one of the AT&T numbers as a dialing prefix, then I feel that it is safe to assume that you reached the ReplayTV servers. In other words, you have a good number. I find that my "alternate" numbers don't get that far.


After you find a number that reaches the servers, I think all that matters is when you call, not which number you call, or what speed your machine's modem is set for. Try mornings, especially Sunday mornings, after the west coast machines stop making their nightly calls at 6:00 AM Pacific time.


I am making a rash assumption that all connections are made to the same bank of servers. If calls received in different regions are routed to different server banks, the best time of day results might be different depending on which number you call.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the "wrong time on replaytv" thread, ClearToLand made the excellent suggestion to load the 243 zones screen, select "toggle clock" to get a time display, and then try connecting to a server. If the time jumps, the "Setting clock" function worked for that call.
> 
> 
> If you get to "Setting the clock" or beyond, after selecting any one of the numbers in the list, or programming one of the AT&T numbers as a dialing prefix, then I feel that it is safe to assume that you reached the ReplayTV servers. In other words, you have a good number. I find that my "alternate" numbers don't get that far.



Great idea. I tried it, and watched as it 'set' the clock, and the time did not jump. The download continued for a short while and then 'had a problem' and hung up. I wonder if there's a correlation between not setting the clock and not continuing the download?



> Quote:
> After you find a number that reaches the servers, I think all that matters is when you call, not which number you call, or what speed your machine's modem is set for. Try mornings, especially Sunday mornings, after the west coast machines stop making their nightly calls at 6:00 AM Pacific time.
> 
> 
> I am making a rash assumption that all connections are made to the same bank of servers. If calls received in different regions are routed to different server banks, the best time of day results might be different depending on which number you call.



I'd guess that those access numbers are also shared by other dialup computer services, and so it might be hard to even reach the local access points during daytime hours. Is it also possible that the access providers limit connect time (for ReplayTV?) during their busy hours?


----------



## DrJoe

I'm getting partial guides, so I assume that means it is connecting to the server, then crapping out.


As far as server time goes -- the replays only dial in auto at night, so there shouldn't be much traffic during the day. I have never had problems with dial ups before, day or night, and I'd like to point out that it is in the middle of the download before it craps out. It seems like there are multiple connection problems:


1) Some numbers no longer pick up

2) Some numbers won't connect to the server

3) Some numbers connect and begin downloads but then crap out


I don't think it is a time of day, server, or dial up connection problem. I am leaning toward the "periodic re-authentication" issue. I sent Reden a PM asking him to follow up with his source.


I think there is also a problem with having a current list of dial up numbers. Of course, they could just stop updating it so that we go away...


Joe


----------



## captainvid

Has anyone ever gotten an official reply from Replaytv support on what is actually going on? Are they totally lost on what the problem is or are they slowly closing downt the service bit by bit? I wonder how many units are actually still being used. Too bad they just wont admit the truth


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As far as registration option --- I wasn't aware it did anything for the as-delivered lifetime registration units. I confess I have never gone there.



Went there, and no, it doesn't do anything anymore. It just invites you to enter your registration key online, but those links are long gone.

[QUOTE ... ] ... It seems like there are multiple connection problems:


1) Some numbers no longer pick up

2) Some numbers won't connect to the server

3) Some numbers connect and begin downloads but then crap out


I don't think it is a time of day, server, or dial up connection problem. I am leaning toward the "periodic re-authentication" issue. I sent Reden a PM asking him to follow up with his source.

[/quote]


True about the numbers problem, and I'd add that I also see these behaviors for the same number at different times if I try over & over.


I did connect to the RTV server this morning by changing my zip, after many tries, including one which caused a reboot. Unlike the failed ones, the successful one went very rapidly. Still unable to update the Guide, however.


Hopefully Reden can be helpful on the "periodic re-authentication" issue; that could be a good bet going forward.


----------



## DrJoe

I've had my unit reboot a number of times too, after failing a regular forced dial-in.


Luckily so far, haven't lost the stored recordings on my drive (which has happened after system crashes in the past).


As you say, when I (finally) successfully connected after change the area code, the connection was smooth and fast.



Joe


----------



## DrJoe

From Reden:



> Quote:
> spoke with her Yesterday. She doesn't know of any DNNA server problems but will look into it.
> 
> 
> She said that Earthlink is reducing the number of dialup numbers. They are looking into alternatives.
> 
> 
> Personally, I recommend dialup users (of which I am one), seriously consider buying a used network attached unit. They're probably not that expensive any more and offer more connect flexibility.
> 
> 
> Robert


----------



## whenley

After 3weeks of trying every trick listed in this thread, I finally got a successful channel guide download last night. Used my normal local Northern VA dial in number.


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21755374
> 
> 
> 
> ....Personally, I recommend dialup users (of which I am one), seriously consider buying a used network attached unit. They're probably not that expensive any more and offer more connect flexibility.



Another reason to consider a newer unit is that they may not have problems with the dial connect.


From my recent experience, a 5040 unit is NOT hindered by the dial authentication change that's crippling the Showstopper/R3k units.


Others with a 4x/5x might do a test dial and see if the progress doesn't stall for eight minutes at "connection established" (the step at which I think the ISP has authenticated the connection and the replaytv quickly tries to connect to the replaytv servers but fails due to timing changes).


I was trying to get my 5040 to fully work with WiRNS. So tried a "dial" connect to get beyond "XactProvider skipping GetXact" that may be breaking my ability to get WiRNS to get the replaytv guide and schedule shows.


Surprising to me, when I had the 5040 "dial" my FREESCO system (that points DNS at my WiRNS system) it quickly attached to the ReplayTV servers, bypassing an initial DNS lookup. I even rebooted to clear any saved DNS resolutions. That leads me to >>>guess


----------



## cap_ncrunch

One of my units somehow lost the DST patch released just prior to extended DST taking effect in 2007. Assuming that you live in an area that observes DST, to check to see if your machine is set to handle the time change correctly, bring up the channel guide and verify that there are no listings for 2:00 AM and 2:30 AM on Sunday, March 11. You should see listings for 1:30 AM followed by 3:00 AM. If not, here are instructions for to getting the DST patch, as released in 2007. For those that have tinkered with their zip code, be sure to make note of your displayed zip code before you erase it, so you can enter it later in the procedure. The machines using a modem connection will make one, hopefully short, call.


REPLAYTV 2xxx & 3xxx USERS - MODEM CONNECTION


1. Press MENU

2. Select SETUP

3. Select CHANGE DIALING AND INPUT SETTINGS

4. Select CHANGE TELEPHONE

5. Press the SELECT button on the remote until you reach the screen

labeled ZIP CODE

6. Press the STOP button on the remote to clear the zip code

7. Press the LEFT ARROW button on the remote to return to the

screen labeled PHONE NUMBER

8. Select CONTINUE

9. Enter your ZIP CODE

10. Select CONTINUE and the ReplayTV will call the 800 # and

download an updated list of phone numbers

11. Press the SELECT button on the remote until you reach the screen

labeled SETUP SUMMARY

12. Select KEEP ALL SETTINGS


REPLAYTV 4xxx & 5xxx USERS - MODEM CONNECTION


1. Press MENU

2. Select SETUP

3. Select NETWORK AND INPUT SETTINGS

4. Select CHANGE TELEPHONE

5. Press the SELECT button on the remote until you reach the screen

labeled ZIP CODE

6. Press the STOP button on the remote to clear the zip code

7. Press the LEFT ARROW button on the remote to return to the

screen labeled PHONE NUMBER

8. Select CONTINUE

9. Enter your ZIP CODE

10. Select CONTINUE and the ReplayTV will call the 800 # and

download an updated list of phone numbers

11. Press the SELECT button on the remote until you reach the screen

labeled SETUP SUMMARY

12. Select KEEP ALL SETTINGS


REPLAYTV 4xxx & 5xxx USERS - ETHERNET CONNECTION


1. Press MENU

2. Select SETUP

3. Select NETWORK AND INPUT SETTINGS

4. Select CHANGE ZIP CODE

5. Press the STOP button on the remote to clear the zip code

6. Press the LEFT ARROW button on the remote to return to the

screen labeled SETUP SUMMARY

7. Select CHANGE ZIP CODE

8. Enter your ZIP CODE

9. Select CONTINUE

10. Press the SELECT button on the remote until you reach the screen

labeled SETUP SUMMARY

11. Select KEEP ALL SETTINGS


The guide should now be updated and there should be no further issues.


----------



## Blitzman01

I got mine going again by clearing my phone number info out and re-entering, and the same with ZipCode, I just re-entered the same settings as it had before, it seems to know if you have cleared those. after that it made a different type of connect(like initialization) to look for new numbers, was short and after that it worked fine even tho I changed no info at all, just cleared and re-entered.

--------------------------------


Follow capn crunches post above.

I thought my modem had gone but all good again.

-----------------------------------------


They may have just changed the modem connect parameters or something, that good old 8,n,1 stuff to something else and it needed to be told so by initailization that must connect only a certain way to make sure it gets thru.

--------------------


Happy Recording!

Blitz


----------



## DrJoe

I've successfully download new numbers multiple times, and it hasn't reset anything on my modem.


I've managed partial connects on both my units. One was "empty" this morning -- but was able to connect and download through Wed. The other has through Tuesday.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've successfully download new numbers multiple times, and it hasn't reset anything on my modem.



How do you know what your modem settings are, or if they change? I'm looking for a way out as I haven't been able to complete a connection of any sort for 5 days, though I change up everything I can think of, or that anyone has suggested.


My Channel Guide is totally blank, and my mind is blown that I can still schedule Manual Records in the interim.


----------



## DrJoe

You can view & change the modem settings (tone/pulse, wait for dial tone, and connection speed) by hitting the "zone" button while on the dialing prefix screen for changing dialing settings. As far as I know, these are the only modem settings you can see or change.


I think it is fantasy land to believe anything in the software is actually being updated during phone number downloads. Nothing has changed in the software since the original ReplayTV went belly-up. aside from pushing the message that they were cancelling service, there has been nothing to suggest that they have the ability to make changes to these old machines. That is what I think the problem really is.


The two numbers I have been getting responses on are:


410-972-0209

410-510-9009


try putting them in as your dialing prefix (use a '1' in front if required by your phone hookup) and see if it works any better for you.


--> They do not connect and download every time

--> they do not complete the connection


But they usually make a partial connection. It took me several calls to get through the "checking for new channels" and actually begin downloading guide info. It seems like it gets further each time you force a connect and it actually downloads.


It would be nice to get some confirmed "this number answers and completes connections all the time" to check out and see if it is really a matter of what dial up connection is used.


Joe


edit: using the first number this morning, my unit didn't complete the connection successfully, but it now has guide data through the 20th. If it looks like it is stalled, leave it alone until it tells you the connection was unsuccessful, and it will retain any data it downloaded. J.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can view & change the modem settings (tone/pulse, wait for dial tone, and connection speed) by hitting the "zone" button while on the dialing prefix screen for changing dialing settings. As far as I know, these are the only modem settings you can see or change.
> 
> 
> .... It seems like it gets further each time you force a connect and it actually downloads.



Thanks, I've been trying the Prefix/Zones ploy but somehow thought that access to the modem's initialization string was mentioned. Lower baud just lengthens the time it takes to fail. I've also put various local /regional phone #'s into the prefix, no joy. Certainly agree about the software update topic, though they did help us with the DST patch.


Tried to say that I can occasionally get the local access point to pick up, less often to connect, less often to try contacting the server, less often to connect to the server, and never get to transfer any Guide info, or anything beyond setting my clock. It does get better the more I persist, but not good enough.


Can't try your numbers, as I don't have long distance on my POTS line anymore. :-(


I've had lots of connections in the past which failed at 'Combining Data' and yielded no extra Guide info.


----------



## DrJoe

I posted a link earlier in the thread that tells you how to trick your ReplayTV into dialing up your PC:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post21747190 


If you do that, it might be possible that you could check some of the connection settings. I'm not "up" on base-level modem commands. To get this to work I had to turn off "wait for dial tone". I was then able to make a connection between my ReplayTV and the PC modem -- but it took several tries. I didn't get any further in setting up WiRNs etc., than this. It is a pain in the butt, and requires a dedicated server computer (although it seems you can set up a virtual machine on your PC to do the modem handling).


Have you looked through the PDF with AT&T numbers to see if any are local to you (but not on the ReplayTV list)? You might try using them as your prefix.


If you are stuck using local numbers, you may be SOL. I gave up even trying to connect on Maine area code 207 numbers -- nothing worked. It only partially worked for the 919 area code, and seems best for the 410 -- but still not perfect. My telephone line is Vonage VOIP (a Maine 207 number, even though I live in North Carolina/919) -- I have to connect at the slowest speed because of the limited bandwidth.


Joe


----------



## Redw000d

well, I feel "Special" .. just bought an OBi110 to use to dial these new long distant numbers.. my SS had a weeks guide... had been working FINE .. I setup my phone system, and.. no update.. so, I started fiddling about... Lost my channels and my weeks guide.. Great! been following nearly every suggestion here.. no worky, BUT, I have discovered the 800# the unit dials up, and, dialing with my phone, I get the modem, bing, bing, boing.. and, also, I've gotten busy signals...


I think THERE system is a Mess.. and, its Similar to what happened last summer or so... when they cut out the local #'s, so, I am Hopeful, they can recover Again, but, geesh, what a waste of time for So many here.


my Question, I can connect, to their 800# (for the list of numbers to find in my area, etc), so, CAN I have my phone Dial it, connect, and, then, Somehow, let my SS connect then? .. I've Been trying, but, no worky.


wonder, HOW many of US there are .. for each posting here, prolly More just reading.. Somewhere, in a thread from the Last time, an 800# for customer service was posted.. Think it would be worthwhile to LET THEM KNOW, there is a fairly large base of users here, if anybody has that #, pls post, thanks


----------



## tarl_cabot

My Replay 3xxx has been without a channel guide for about 6 weeks. I've tried all of the various hoops, flaming and otherwise, suggested here, but all I've ended up with is a nice set of stored programs to watch with nothing new being recorded. I could set the device up as a high-fallutin manual video recorder, but I'd rather eat Tivo.


So, I found some older 5xxx units on eBay for $50-$100. Put one in place and hey, look Ma, channel guide... One way to force me to dump that phone cord laying across the carpet...


So, after I watch the shows on the 3xxx, she's off to the e-pit...thanks Replay...much like Microsoft, if you won't buy new hardware, they'll just screw you over until you are forced to... *sigh*


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tarl_cabot* /forum/post/21771279
> 
> 
> My Replay 3xxx has been without a channel guide for about 6 weeks. I've tried all of the various hoops, flaming and otherwise, suggested here, but all I've ended up with is a nice set of stored programs to watch with nothing new being recorded. I could set the device up as a high-fallutin manual video recorder, but I'd rather eat Tivo.
> 
> 
> So, I found some older 5xxx units on eBay for $50-$100. Put one in place and hey, look Ma, channel guide... One way to force me to dump that phone cord laying across the carpet...
> 
> 
> So, after I watch the shows on the 3xxx, she's off to the e-pit...thanks Replay...much like Microsoft, if you won't buy new hardware, they'll just screw you over until you are forced to... *sigh*



My 2020 has gotten like that. It has a the (correct) channel lineup but go guide data and won't set the clock. It looks like the clock capactior (the .1 F) leaked on nearby components. It still works for manual recordings, something I'd find useful if it was a networked unit. I suppose the hard drive will become a replacement for one on the 5xxx units.


BTW, this unit seems to be one of the first 2020s, which cost $700 in 1999.


Also, what does the brown wire on the power supply output do?


----------



## Reden

I spoke with my contact at DNNA today.


The problem is on Earthlink Dialup's side and was triggered when they turned off a lot of "unused" access numbers. These are legacy systems to both DNNA and Earthlink Dialup (the dialup group is a small part of modern Earthlink) and being legacy systems the engineering teams often have to "tie things together with baling wire" (my words).


Technical folks from both teams are trying to work it out, but things are slow going. I think the posting of known-good numbers in this forum is a pretty good idea. if you guys would prefer, I could host a list on the XMLTV wiki.


I'm pretty sure only the dial-up servers are having problems. Network attached units should be fine.


To me it sounds plausible. I don't think this is a deliberate attempt to makes things difficult driving people away, it's two companies dealing with reduced engineering resources and legacy systems.


I wish I knew more, but that's my update.


Robert


BTW, in my day job I'm responsible for a legacy system about the same age. Care and feeding of the beast is a challenge. How's everyone else's Windows NT 4.0 (I have 4) and Windows 98 (thankfully all retired) systems running?


----------



## Helvis

I've not been able to connect to the mothership for a few days. My guide only sees ahead 9 days and counting down. I don't have a phone line in the house. Just broadband. Anyone else having issues with network updates?


----------



## Reden

Helvis, do you use WiRNS or direct to ReplayTV.net?


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21775068
> 
> 
> ...BTW, in my day job I'm responsible for a legacy system about the same age. Care and feeding of the beast is a challenge. *How's everyone else's Windows NT 4.0 (I have 4) and Windows 98 (thankfully all retired) systems running?*



I recently added *Win7 Home Premium 64-bit* and *Vista Home Premium 32-bit* Desktops to my LAN, '_tried_' to upgrade everyone to *NTLM2* and '_tried_' to get the Win7 and Vista PCs to access the HPLJ IIs and IIIs on Intel NetPortExpress Pro-100s via a Win2K Pro SP4 Print Server on a Gateway 6400.


I learned about '*Kernel-Mode*' vs '*User-Mode*' Print Drivers and somehow got NEW (i.e. with MORE features







) '*User-Mode*' HPLJ II / III Print Drivers loaded onto the Gateway 6400. Years ago, I bought a *HPLJ III Postscript Cartridge* just to get 2-Up printing. But, now the *OLD* drivers in Win2K are allowing 2/4/6/9/16-Up - I have no idea where that came from, but it's working and I'm using it!









*LMCompatibility* / *LMCompatibilityLevel* 3 is giving me heartaches. And, even with IE6 SP1 128-bit encryption, SECUR32.DLL from DSClient still installs as 56-bit encryption on Win98SE. I just found the '*DSClient Hot Fix*' today, but haven't installed it yet - too many other priorities at the moment.










Have you gone through this 'Experiment'? If so, any tips?


Thanks!










BTW, now that I'm sleeping ~8+ hours per night again (after SEVEN YEARS of insomnia!







), I'm giving thought to continuing my efforts (from ~2005) to install NT4 Server and Win2K Server (aka 'Learning Experience') in order to get PDCs / BDCs / Domains and eliminate the need of duplicating UserIDs / Passwords on each-and-every PC. Win7 Home and Vista Home don't even allow User Groups!







I don't remember at-the-moment whether or not they allow Domains?!?







What a royal PITA the 'Home' versions are!







Luckily, I learned how to edit the Registry to replace the Group Policy Editor!










It's good to have INTERESTING hobbies!


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21775068
> 
> 
> BTW, in my day job I'm responsible for a legacy system about the same age. Care and feeding of the beast is a challenge. How's everyone else's Windows NT 4.0 (I have 4) and Windows 98 (thankfully all retired) systems running?



Robert,


Thanks for the information -- and thank your contact for us.


For what it is worth, I work at a semiconductor company that uses lots of older toolsets. We have several that run on Windows 95 as well as one that runs on MS-DOS. I understand the problems your talking about. The funny thing is the older the unit is the more bullet-proof it seems to be.


Joe


----------



## CStoe

I am a newbie to this forum, but I have been following this thread. I thought I would let everyone know the little nugget of info from ReplayTV customer service yesterday afternoon. I had a lengthy discussion with the rep, who was locked into the idea that the only problem has been caused by the decreased number of phone lines.


We went through the entire script of did I try changing my zip code, or my prefix, modem speed, yada yada. He told me that Replay's understanding is that Showstopper units (only Showstopper) were having trouble connecting due to the decrease in phone lines; a continuation of the problem from early February. I was adamant in talking with him that there are additional problems, but I was not rude, as he was actually very polite. I explained about all the discussions here on this board from all over the country. That the problem does not boil down to just having problems connecting to the servers but in completing the transfer; about all the stages of transfer the unit goes through until it finally aborts at the stage of combining data.


In addition I explained how my SS units now show that the units needed to be registered, as if they were new units. I told how on Sunday I went online to the ReplayTV site and registered, but that on Monday I received a SQL server error message when I attempted to register my third SS unit [AKA brick] , and there was no access to the Owner info section on their server, so I am guessing they also have a problem hooking up to their secured server. This last finally seemed to catch his attention. He said that his supervisor was out of the office then, but he would talk to her on Wednesday.


Maybe it would help if others among you could call, perhaps even requesting to speak with the supervisor. The number is 254-299-2705.


I think it is time for me to get a newer Replay unit that can be connected through the internet. Can anyone recommend a particular model? I do not know when the commercial skip was eliminated. Help would be much appreciated. Carol S.


----------



## DrJoe

I have one of each type (Replay 3xxx & Showstopper), and don't notice any difference in behavior between them. I don't have any problems with registration.


Joe


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21775068
> 
> 
> BTW, in my day job I'm responsible for a legacy system about the same age. Care and feeding of the beast is a challenge. How's everyone else's Windows NT 4.0 (I have 4) and Windows 98 (thankfully all retired) systems running?



I have a P2-400 MHz machine running Win98SE and WiRNS 3.0 to serve data to my RTV's at my vacation home. How do I get data to the PC? 14.4 External Serial modem and an AOL Dial-up account....


PFM.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... The problem is on Earthlink Dialup's side and was triggered when they turned off a lot of "unused" access numbers. These are legacy systems to both DNNA and Earthlink Dialup ...



I have only a vague and probably naive understanding of the actual connection process when I try to connect to a) a local access number, or b) directly to RTV, by changing something in my Setup. It would help to know, step by step, how does it work (Can't find this in the FAQ)?



> Quote:
> I think the posting of known-good numbers in this forum is a pretty good idea. if you guys would prefer, I could host a list on the XMLTV wiki.



Sounds good. If it happens, for instance, that there are multiple servers in various areas, it might also be useful to add known 'bad' numbers to the list as well, as a pattern could emerge. (My local access number isn't really bad as it will connect to the server 5-10% of the time, but always aborts).


----------



## sportsmem

i had changed to the magic jack plus when it came out in November and I connected to the replaytv service and experienced no problems till the first week of Feb when all this started.... i have finally just got a 5040 sonic replay off ebay and I am waiting it's arrival


----------



## rallenr

I've also had some lengthy conversations with Replay in Texas. They're blaming a "third party" that's working on the system. My four units can usually connect to a local 949 number, but I've not succeeded in obtaining an updated program guide for about a week on any machine. I also see the "combining data" message just as the d/l seems to fail.


As an old DBMS guy, I just don't believe that the fault is all in the dialup connections. This looks to me like a fail to write data, or merge new data with old records. If the machine has been connected for 30+ minutes and seems to be happily d/ling the various tables it's populating, that's NO indication of a line fault or interference. I think one of the updates early last month snuck in a bug.


I'm unimpressed that DNNA can't resolve this problem after all these weeks, and it won't be long before we Californians start dropping emails and phone calls on our various consumer protection agencies, fingering DirecTV and Panasonic for these issues. I believe that worked last year when the service was suddenly UNcancelled and then ran just fine for the rest of the year. We bought these machines in good faith, from recognized and well reputed manufacturers who promised Lifetime service and its unacceptable that DNNA screwed the pooch and now can't fix it.


----------



## Helvis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21775696
> 
> 
> Helvis, do you use WiRNS or direct to ReplayTV.net?



I have wirns but I switched back to momma a few months ago so I didn't have to keep a wirns server running. I will pobably just switch it back to wirns this weekend when I get time.


----------



## davekgolf

Surprise, surprise. While I was watching TV in my living room yesterday, to my amazement I noticed the green light on my SS was glowing indicating it had recorded a show. I couldn't believe it so I quickly turned it on and VOILA! the channel guide and programming info that has been missing since late February was there!! I had tried everything mentioned in this forum to no avail and this happens. Go figure. Anyway, I quickly checked on the SS in my bedroom and it was still blank but I used the 'delete zip code and go back etc., etc.' trick and forced it to dial in and VOILA AGAIN! I couldn't believe it so I went to my family room and tried it on that SS and nada! No matter how many times or methods I tried, I couldn't get it to download the channel & program guide. I don't know what all this means except that the primary local numbers here (808) must not be completely dead. I'm hoping this is an indication that Replay is getting this issue resolved at last.


----------



## DrJoe

Everyone,


So we can build up a list of good numbers, please post the number you are dialing and the number of days in the channel guide.


I have two units with these numbers. They do not complete connections but have been downloading data for the past few days:



410-972-0209 (7 days in guide)

410-510-9009 (8 Days in guide)


I have not found ANY good numbers in 919 (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill) or 207 (Maine).


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So we can build up a list of good numbers, please post the number you are dialing and the number of days in the channel guide.



Might I suggest that a separate topic be set up for collecting this list? The response might be large, and this topic is still useful for discussing the connect problem and solutions.


----------



## kween

I would be very grateful if someone could post a working dial in number for the Los Angeles area.


The frustration is unbearable.


----------



## DrJoe

I don't think there will be a large response, but if you want to start another thread, do so.


Joe


----------



## Arvy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kween* /forum/post/21782588
> 
> 
> I would be very grateful if someone could post a working dial in number for the Los Angeles area.
> 
> 
> The frustration is unbearable.



My SS has been dialing in to 626 463-6309 with some success. It's a Pasadena number and connects to Time Warner Cable or Charter Communications depending on location. I have had 7-8 days of guide data for a few months since this problem first started. Good luck.


----------



## CStoe

I agree that the problem is more than their deleting unused phone numbers. There must be a problem on Replay's servers. My SS units were connecting, but apparently not being authenticated. There is an added item in the menu of my units now for Registration, just as though my units were new. I believe the Replay server went down and lost user acct info, with no backup server. Perhaps they were wiping phone numbers from a table, and inadvertently wiped some info from the registered units table. There is an earlier post in this thread that his units were receiving a registration request from the Replay server. Last Sunday I went to the Replay website to register my units. At login I created an acct on the secure server that the homepage linked me to, and successfully registered my SS units. The next day the link to that secure server was down. Clicking on the OWNER tab now generates an error message. Perhaps Replay has taken that server offline to correct or rebuild info tables or to correct commands that got screwed up. Spaghetti code on a 286??


In Spokane, WA, my units connect, but near the end abort, with the message "network connect error". Prior to the current fiasco, I have had trouble connecting only three or four times since Feb 1 This started about 10 days ago Spokane is the major city in Eastern Washington. Active numbers here that I just tested are 509-590-4088, 509-931-0660, 509-252-4842. The lines answered on the first ring with the modem signal.


----------



## Thelmie

I have an old Panasonic Replay Showstopper PV-HS2000. I live in Cary, NC and I have been able to successfully connect using 919-336-9009. I was having problems for a few weeks starting at the end of February and it lasted for about 2 weeks. I have not had any problems for a week and a half now. I tried a lot of the things mentioned such as changing the zip, etc., but then I just gave up and changed everything back to what it was. I was about to go get a DVR from Time Warner and then all of a sudden it just started working. I'm totally a non-technical person when it comes to these things, I just see it's working and recording again. Yay!


----------



## gring40

In the Chicago area, this local number has not been working for 14 days: 847-715-1609.

My SS never completes a connection, though it does unreliably connect and contacts the RTV server. It never gets much beyond setting the clock, and my Guide is empty. I've tried all the suggestions to no avail.


----------



## DrJoe

Thelmie,


Would you check and see how many days of guide data you have on your machine? I'll try this number out again -- it hadn't been working for me.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## gring40

We know we can do a connect a) to get Guide data with 243/zones or the overnight call, or b) by changing the phone number or zip to contact (the RTV 800 # ?) for a list of local numbers.


We also know we can put another number into the dialing prefix to check out if it works better for case a).


BUT, if you leave it there, it will take priority in case b), as I found by putting my own mobile number into the prefix. What then?


----------



## amsterl

I have 3 panasonic showstopper 2000's. Cost me $699 plus California sales tax in 1999. Right now no updates. Did all the technical advice things no luck. Also spoke with them. No help.

Here is my beef. When I purchased these units, the main reason over another brand was the lifetime subscription. I feel that Panasonic has a fiduciary responsibility to make certain that their service provider continues uninterupted service. Failure to do so is a breech of contract. I think these problems we are all experiencing are very good grounds for a class action lawsuit. Anyone out there know of an attorney willing to take on this task pro bono?


----------



## CStoe

After no guide since Tues last week, my 3000 unit finally connected on a nightly connection; the guide has 9 days of listings. There appear to be the same number of phone numbers available. I listed the Spokane numbers earlier in this thread.


In a conversation today with the DNNA ReplayTV customer service rep (he says he is the ONLY Replay service rep), he stated that DNNA will continue to support dial-in units.


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amsterl* /forum/post/21787824
> 
> 
> I have 3 panasonic showstopper 2000's. Cost me $699 plus California sales tax in 1999. Right now no updates. Did all the technical advice things no luck. Also spoke with them. No help.
> 
> Here is my beef. When I purchased these units, the main reason over another brand was the lifetime subscription. I feel that Panasonic has a fiduciary responsibility to make certain that their service provider continues uninterupted service. Failure to do so is a breech of contract. I think these problems we are all experiencing are very good grounds for a class action lawsuit. Anyone out there know of an attorney willing to take on this task pro bono?



The recorded greeting when calling Replay states that DNNA is continuing service "pursuant to the terms of the service activation agreement". So I think they may have gotten threatened with such a suit already.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... There is an earlier post in this thread that his units were receiving a registration request from the Replay server. Last Sunday I went to the Replay website to register my units. At login I created an acct on the secure server that the homepage linked me to, and successfully registered my SS units. The next day the link to that secure server was down. Clicking on the OWNER tab now generates an error message. Perhaps Replay has taken that server offline to correct or rebuild info tables or to correct commands that got screwed up? ....



Sounded like a good idea to me, but the registration link was (& still is) down, and in addition there was no reference to a CS contact number, anywhere. It is charitable to think that this may mean they are doing maintenance on their system, but it seems more like they are cutting off the user complaint channel. I'll try the CS number posted above (254-299-2705) on Monday, and hope someone answers.


----------



## Thelmie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21786061
> 
> 
> Thelmie,
> 
> 
> Would you check and see how many days of guide data you have on your machine? I'll try this number out again -- it hadn't been working for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe




I am currently getting 8 days of programming on mine. I am not sure why it started working again. I noticed that the night it started working again it had to try several times. I just happened to be up late that night and noticed that my phone said the line was in use.


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21793939
> 
> 
> Sounded like a good idea to me, but the registration link was (& still is) down, and in addition there was no reference to a CS contact number, anywhere. It is charitable to think that this may mean they are doing maintenance on their system, but it seems more like they are cutting off the user complaint channel. I'll try the CS number posted above (254-299-2705) on Monday, and hope someone answers.



The Support and FAQS tabs on the Replay website are also links that no longer work, I just didn't mention it. Sorry. The support page stated the company is in Cupertino, California. (254-299-2705) Hours are 8:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. PDST. There were separate customer service phone numbers for dialup and internet unit owners. There was also a fax number. The dialup number is the only one I noted.


For possible future use (or now): DNNA is owned by D&M Holdings in Tokyo. But I found: D&M Holdings US Inc., 100 Corporate Drive, Mahwah, New Jersey 07430; 201-762-6500; www.dm-holdings.com . As of 8/10, the CEO of D&M is Jim Caudill, and he is at the NJ address. He was with Black & Decker for 20 years, so he certainly knows how Americans feel about our "toys". Maybe we should let him know how unhappy we all are about ReplayTV.


----------



## CStoe

In light of all this, I think I should get a unit so I can connect via internet. Would someone please be good enough to tell me if I should look for a 5500 unit or a 4504, 5040 or 5080 which I have seen on ebay. I really do not want to lose commercial skip. I could probably find a bigger drive if I needed to upgrade. I would appreciate the advice. Thanks.


----------



## CStoe











I left a complaint on the parent company's website - or grandparent so to speak, D&M Holdings is the owner of DNNA, owner of ReplayTV. Here is a link to do so: http://www.dm-holdings.com/eng/contact Can't hurt to try!


See my post earlier in this thread for full contact info.


----------



## DrJoe

My units hadn't connected since I last posted. One number (410-972-0209) stopped answering (rolled over from one line to another several times without answering), I tried the other (410-510-9009) and it answered, downloaded a couple of days, disconnected, tried again and it didn't answer, tried again and it rolled over and answered, downloaded more of the guide, seems to be stuck on ~50% (gets me through Monday evening). The other is downloading from the same number, seems stuck at 53%. I'm hoping it has guide data. What a pain.


Joe


edit: It downloaded three days. Now the number isn't answering anymore. If I listen in on a handset, I can hear it rolling over multiple times. Once it answered on the fourth roll-over, but the Replay unit never got to the "connecting" message -- I think it loses the ability to synch with the other modem if it takes more time than the first or second roll-over. Blah. I'll try again in a little while.


----------



## gring40

Progress, sort of. I've been unable to complete a connection of any sort (local access or RTV central) since early Feb or so. My Channel Guide is blank, & I do Manual recordings.


Since yesterday, I noticed my SS has been successfully connecting to RTV central, allowing me to get access numbers for neighboring towns & cities, but all the Primaries I got were not local at all. Barely know where they are  But the good news is I can stop speculating whether there might be something wrong with my hardware or phone line quality, etc. Better news might be that if the server is now responsive (server load theory), the local access numbers may eventually work better as well.


Tried again today and got 2 local Primaries, so now I have 3. Bad news is that none will answer the phone, as yet. Do they have calling hours ;-)


Is there a difference between a nightly connect and a 243/Zones net connect?


----------



## DrJoe

There is no difference betweenen a nightly connect and a 243/Zones net connect.


Have you tried calling the local numbers on your handset? I am having a similar "does not answer" problem, and found that the number was rolling over several times (you can hear ring.....ring.....ring.click.ring.....ring.....) before answering. Sometimes it answered on the fourth or fifth rollover -- at which time the Replay unit no longer responded. If this is the case, perhaps you could dial with the handset, wait until it rang through the first or second rollover, then tell the replay to connect, which might give it a better chance of connecting. Of course, if it never answers your handset, this is moot.


Joe


----------



## CStoe

Gring40 asked if servers can have calling hours. Yes, from my own experience working on programs years ago in Powerbuilder, when I had quick changes to make in data tables, I would take the server offline at lunch. If a lot of changes needed to be made to data tables, or modifications needed to be made to the program code itself, we would take the server(s) offline in the wee hours and put out a notice that we would be doing so. One of my coworkers kept a sleeping bag in his office.


But that was a firm with 500 users. Here it's a 1000 lb gorilla and they can do whatever they want. If there is a lot of info to be entered into data tables or large changes to code where there are glitches, the head of IT is probably letting the developers stick to regular working hours. Since it's been several weeks, that's my guess. Maybe they are making progress in bits and pieces.


----------



## DrJoe

That's true, CStoe. But practically, over 10 years of use, I haven't noticed a problem running a forced dial in / connect at any particular time of the day or night. I don't find it hard to believe that the call-in centers are cutting back on their active modem circuits (which Reden reported had happened), and cutting some of our phone numbers. I also don't find it hard to believe they nay have run into server conectivity problems based on changes that the call-in centers made (which Reden also reported). lastly, I have no problem believing that there is little or no resources being applied to fixing the problem. I don't see rhyme or reason to the behavior though -- one minute the service answers, and I get a partial dial in. The next, there is no answer. Then it answers after rolling over and I get another partial. Then it doesn't answer. Then yada yada yada. It is just not consistent nor predictable.


----------



## Reden

DrJoe.... I don't know how Earthlink is actually set up, but I suspect the number you dial is for a *BANK* of modems, not just one.


These typically use a T1 and a circuit is allocated on the fly. I seem to remember that for a full 56k V.90 modem, you must have a special all-digital connection on the ISP side. It's possible that there is broken or misconfiguration equipment in the modem bank it could seem intermittent to a dial-in user.


I seem to remember these banks not using first come first serve but cycling through all the circuits. That will prevent a single bad port from preventing later ports from staying idle.


I've also heard stories where there isn't actually a modem bank at all, but the number redirects to another location where there is a modem bank.


The bottom line is it is probably a lot more complicated than call number, get a modem.


BTW, one thing you can try is to call the number from another phone and hold that port and then let the replay dial. That may allow the Replay to bypass a problem port (depending on the allocation algorithm)


Robert


----------



## CStoe

DrJoe - I am still having exactly the same problems as you on one unit. I bought my first Showstopper in 2000, and I never had problems all these years either. I am just luckier in that I have finally managed through my modem banks or whatever here in WA to connect two of my three units and they are updating nightly. I spent two whole days trying (and many more times over 10 days again & again) to connect via 243 or telephone number changes in Setup. I don't claim to understand the modem/server connection details, but it seems Reden does. I just don't believe all the problems are the phone lines. Does anyone else think it is kind of suspicious that the Reply website pages for Support information and the Owner account information are now inaccessible? Guess Replay has had enough phone calls, which is why I posted the parent of DNNA's info.


I was just giving a limited explanation to Gring40 about how we worked with our servers. However, I do know that we ran our programs on parallel servers, so if one went down our users were not completely locked out. But connections were then much more limited, so I could have two secretaries side by side - one just connected to the server and the other cannot. It was just luck, cause there are only so many users that can be logged on the the server at one time.


Since there are now a reduced number of phone lines, I guess it is just luck on the timing on who gets through. But I still think there is something wrong with the programs, because we cannot complete downloads every time. So let's go to D&M Holdings then, cause Replay seems to have had a long time to deal with this. Squeaky wheel theory. But maybe it is just one guy in a closet working on our problem on his lunch hour....


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you tried calling the local numbers on your handset? I am having a similar "does not answer" problem, and found that the number was rolling over several times (you can hear ring.....ring.....ring.click.ring.....ring.....) before answering. Sometimes it answered on the fourth or fifth rollover -- at which time the Replay unit no longer responded.



Tried calling on my handset and I got modem tones right away, even while my SS was telling me there was no answer.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> BTW, one thing you can try is to call the number from another phone and hold that port and then let the replay dial. That may allow the Replay to bypass a problem port (depending on the allocation algorithm)
> 
> 
> Robert



Tried this too, calling first by handset and then doing my net connect, or the other way around. Got the modem tones on the handset both ways, but my SS just wouldn't acknowledge any connection.


I'd worry about a modem problem, but I connect just fine to RTV central when I change my Setup.


One thing has always bothered me. My baud rate is on Default, but if I look at the other options (prefix/Zones), it maxes out at 33.6. However, my SS manual claims 56. Problem here?


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21811304
> 
> 
> Tried calling on my handset and I got modem tones right away, even while my SS was telling me there was no answer.



This is how the lines I had been using in Maine act. This is going to sound crazy (no pun intended), but the tones at the beginning of the call are different than the ones that work. Use your cell or work phone to call these two numbers:


207-622-8165


410-910-5009


----------



## cap_ncrunch

Many of the reported "good" numbers can be found on this list of AT&T numbers:

http://www.southcentralpower.com/bro...ss_numbers.pdf 


I would suggest trying numbers on this list before trying any others. If one of these numbers is a free call (either a local call or free by way of subscribing to a plan with free long distance calling) but not given as a choice, program it as a dialing prefix.


I have found earthlink numbers also given as choices in the replaytv list. There are other numbers that may be provided by other companies.


I suggest checking your replaytv's guide daily to verify that it was updated overnight. Your guide should extend into the next day after a week from "today." Thus, if today is Wednesday, your guide should extend into Thursday of next week. If you only need to add one day, a forced "net connect" should work. If you allow your machine to get behind by more than one day, your may have a hard time getting the schedule to update.


Messages will report many network connection errors, but the best method is to page through the guide using the fast forward button on the remote.


If you have traditional phone service provided by the local telephone company, the modem should work. If your phone service is provided by another service, check to see if that service supports FAX machines. If not, don't expect your replaytv to be able to make a modem call. For example, Sprint has a local phone service provided by wireless access to its cell phone towers. It specifically says that FAX machines are not supported.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... If you have traditional phone service provided by the local telephone company, the modem should work. If your phone service is provided by another service, check to see if that service supports FAX machines. ...



Seems to me that if I can complete a connection to RTV central after a zip change, that shows clearly that my phone service IS good for dial-up access. Am I missing something?


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Use your cell or work phone to call these two numbers:
> 
> 
> 207-622-8165 410-910-5009
> 
> 
> The first is a Maine number that never handshakes with the Replay. It answers right away, but it has a high pitched short tone at the start before going into the normal sounding handshake. ..... The second number is a Maryland number that rarely picks up on the first try, has lots of roll overs, but when it finally picks up, the Replay connects immediately. ...



Tried those with my cell. The first sounds just like my local Alternate number, which stopped working when the rest of the Alternates quit.


For now, the second one just gives me a busy signal, so I'll try later.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21812553
> 
> 
> Tried those with my cell. The first sounds just like my local Alternate number, which stopped working when the rest of the Alternates quit.
> 
> 
> For now, the second one just gives me a busy signal, so I'll try later.



I somehow typed it in and transposed two digits:


Should be 410-510-9009



Sorry,


Joe


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21812495
> 
> 
> Seems to me that if I can complete a connection to RTV central after a zip change, that shows clearly that my phone service IS good for dial-up access. Am I missing something?



Zip code is used for lineups. NPA-NXX (first 6 phone digits) is used to find a dialup number.


Robert


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Zip code is used for lineups. NPA-NXX (first 6 phone digits) is used to find a dialup number.



Understood. My point was: if I can connect with RTV central and successfully download new info for cable providers or local access numbers, then that shows that my modem and phone lines are working properly.


It follows that problems with getting Guide data through a dial-up access number would NOT be caused by modem or phone line problems, right?


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... I somehow typed it in and transposed two digits:
> 
> 
> Should be 410-510-9009 .....



Actually, that number picked up right away for me, and sounded just like my local Primaries, which you're welcome to try, if you like:


312-705-3309 & 312-705-1809 & 847-715-1609


I'll have to call later to get the 'rolling over' effect.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21813539
> 
> 
> It follows that problems with getting Guide data through a dial-up access number would NOT be caused by modem or phone line problems, right?



I agree with that. I think that we have a preponderance of evidence that it is not our units that are the problem. It seems there is a combination of dial-up hand-shake changes (our units don't recognize connection attempts when dialing in), removed phone lines (no answer at all/out of service message), fewer modem uplinks (multiple roll-overs when dialing in, sometimes never answering), and server connection errors (reauthorization problems while downloading data leading to interrupted calls).


It all adds up to one big FOOBAR.


Joe


----------



## Reden

DrJoe, I think you meant FUBAR, and your diagnosis is spot on.


I've been playing with some of the numbers Earthlink publishes on their web site and see problems about half the time. Not good.


I find the evolution of this problem quite interesting. It does seem to be a moving target so someone (probably Earthlink, since network attached units have far fewer problems) is doing something.


Robert


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21813844
> 
> 
> DrJoe, I think you meant FUBAR, and your diagnosis is spot on.
> 
> 
> I've been playing with some of the numbers Earthlink publishes on their web site and see problems about half the time. Not good.
> 
> 
> I find the evolution of this problem quite interesting. It does seem to be a moving target so someone (probably Earthlink, since network attached units have far fewer problems) is doing something.
> 
> 
> Robert



Thanks for the endorsement











I've seen FOOBAR used as a "cleaner" version of FUBAR hence my use. Some dictionaries accept it as a variant. Hopefully the system is actually repairable.


When I have time I'll give a look at some of Earthlink's numbers too. I need _something_ that is more reliable.


take care,


Joe


----------



## Reden

I thought foo.bar==FUBAR as well, but then I looked it up in Wikipedia. I suspect FUBAR is the common origin.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I suggest checking your replaytv's guide daily to verify that it was updated overnight. Your guide should extend into the next day after a week from "today." ...... If you allow your machine to get behind by more than one day, you may have a hard time getting the schedule to update.



I was indeed checking it daily, as you suggest, and had only a few days of normal updates before the Guide started to dwindle. No amount of effort could reverse that, unfortunately. But I'm curious why you think the update is harder if the Guide is behind by more than a day?


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21813844
> 
> 
> I've been playing with some of the numbers Earthlink publishes on their web site and see problems about half the time.
> 
> Robert



My experience has been that NONE of the Earthlink (alternate) numbers work for a Replaytv connection. Can you share at least one Earthlink number that has worked for updating your dial replaytv?


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21814913
> 
> 
> I was indeed checking it daily, as you suggest, and had only a few days of normal updates before the Guide started to dwindle. No amount of effort could reverse that, unfortunately. But I'm curious why you think the update is harder if the Guide is behind by more than a day?



It _seems_ like the connection gets through "checking for channels" faster if it has done it recently, and it seems like it skips quickly over guide data that it has already downloaded.


After missing 5 or 6 days, when I force a connection, the first time I connect it gets only gets part way through "checking for channels". The next time I connect, it gets through it and starts downloading the channel guide. The third time, it quickly moves through the guide % it previously reached and downloads some more. I haven't been able to get more than about 50% (5-7 days) at any one time.


I think if it is connecting every day, all it is really downloading is the next day's worth of program guide, and so the call goes quicker (less time for the connection to crap out).


Hence I would agree that it is harder to get a good update if it hasn't been reliably connecting in recent days.



Joe


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21813606
> 
> 
> Actually, that number picked up right away for me, and sounded just like my local Primaries, which you're welcome to try, if you like: 312-705-3309 & 312-705-1809 & 847-715-1609



The first and third numbers answered, established connection immediately, but never moved beyond that. The second never hand-shook (shaked?) (I could hear the modem noise on the handset).


I put 410-510-9009 back in and it took a couple rollovers, but then connected, set the clock and rolled into downloading channel info (which it is taking forever to get through).



Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first and third numbers answered, established connection immediately, but never moved beyond that. The second never hand-shook (shaked?) (I could hear the modem noise on the handset).
> 
> 
> I put 410-510-9009 back in and it took a couple rollovers, but then connected, set the clock and rolled into downloading channel info (which it is taking forever to get through).



Nice to hear that ; that's my experience with these also. The first was working fine until early Feb, then quit. The third was sent to me as a 'good' number, but never worked for me. The second is on the RTV phone list I got by changing my phone area code to 312. I'm calling CS today.


I have POTS with no long distance plan (I use my mobile for that), so I can't use out-of-area numbers or experiment like you can.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/21796847
> 
> 
> In light of all this, I think I should get a unit so I can connect via internet. Would someone please be good enough to tell me if I should look for a 5500 unit or a 4504, 5040 or 5080 which I have seen on ebay. I really do not want to lose commercial skip. I could probably find a bigger drive if I needed to upgrade. I would appreciate the advice. Thanks.



A 40xx, 45xx, or 50xx unit will support Commercial Advance and IVS out of the Box. A 55xx unit does not support CA and IVS out of the box, but can be made to support them using WiRNS and an older version of software.


There should be plenty of 40xx, 45xx, and 50xx boxes available. No need to worry about monthlies versus lifetime anymore.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## DrJoe

One other thing that's been talked about is ReplayTV vs Showstopper. Some have mentioned that their ReplayTV & Panasonic units behaved differently, I haven't seen anything systematicly different about mine (one of each). If anyone has a number they believe works for one type of unit but not the other, please post it so I can see if it is true for my units too.


The connection I mention yesterday took ~ 1 hr, was connected the entire time (I checked it periodically to see there was still modem noise on the line), claimed to be downloading (got to 69% before rolling past the channel guide to the next step -- but took an extra 25 min to finish the connection), and in the end didn't extend the guide (has program info through 8:00PM Monday).


thanks,


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> connection I mention yesterday took ~ 1 hr, was connected the entire time (I checked it periodically to see there was still modem noise on the line), claimed to be downloading (got to 69% before rolling past the channel guide to the next step -- but took an extra 25 min to finish the connection), and in the end didn't extend the guide ...



Earlier in this fiasco, my SS was doing just that - downloading lots of data, and eventually getting to "Combining Data", at which point it quit without updating anything. ClearToLand (IIRC) advised me to clear the Channel Guide twice to get rid of this, FWIW. Didn't help me, though.


----------



## keyzersoce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arvy* /forum/post/21783001
> 
> 
> My SS has been dialing in to 626 463-6309 with some success. It's a Pasadena number and connects to Time Warner Cable or Charter Communications depending on location. I have had 7-8 days of guide data for a few months since this problem first started. Good luck.



After many failed downloading attempts in the LA area, I changed the area code to 626, used a Pasadena Zip Code(91103), and was able to connect with the national Replay service, where I couldn't before. Then, using 626-463-6309, I downloaded 8 days of guide. I went back, changed the area code to 310, and was able to get LA Time Warner guide using a San Pedro #: 310-221-3996. Been working smoothly ever since.


----------



## CStoe

DrJoe, The customer service man at ReplayTV, Jackie, told me a few days ago that the Showstopper units are the only units that are being reported that are unable to _complete the download_ after connecting to the server. He said that the inability to make the server connection due to the phone lines seemed to be universal. Jackie is in Waco, Texas and has told me that he is now the only Replay CS rep. I have had another person answer the phone, but he merely took a message today.


You have written that at times you had a partial download before. Was this with your non-SS unit? I have three SS units, and when I have had a download abort, I have gotten no new info at all. So I still have one unit with a blank program guide.


There is something going on at Replay, because as of tonight when I accessed the Replay website, now the only page is Manuals Download. It lists all models back to the beginning for pdf downloads. No other tabs for other pages at all.


----------



## CStoe

*dstoffa*, thanks, I appreciate the help. I did just pick up a 4516 on ebay. Will this unit network only with other 45xx units? Also if I get a 50xx unit, is it backwards compatible with the 4516?


Tried to read the AVSF Replay FAQ's, but the page is gone. I am digging through the archives here, but the clock at ebay is ticking away. Less units there than you would expect. People must still be hanging in there for now. Thanks again.


----------



## Reden

If someone wants to test by calling the LaHo test number, let me know. No one is actually using the Laho modem line right now, so I can configure it for the Replay IPs and I can capture the conversation with Wireshark.


Send me a PM if you want to test. (LD call to Dallas)


Robert


----------



## Arvy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyzersoce* /forum/post/21818221
> 
> 
> After many failed downloading attempts in the LA area, I changed the area code to 626, used a Pasadena Zip Code(91103), and was able to connect with the national Replay service, where I couldn't before. Then, using 626-463-6309, I downloaded 8 days of guide. I went back, changed the area code to 310, and was able to get LA Time Warner guide using a San Pedro #: 310-221-3996. Been working smoothly ever since.



Happy to be of some help.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/21820194
> 
> 
> DrJoe, The customer service man at ReplayTV, Jackie, told me a few days ago that the Showstopper units are the only units that are being reported that are unable to _complete the download_ after connecting to the server. He said that the inability to make the server connection due to the phone lines seemed to be universal. Jackie is in Waco, Texas and has told me that he is now the only Replay CS rep. I have had another person answer the phone, but he merely took a message today.
> 
> 
> You have written that at times you had a partial download before. Was this with your non-SS unit? I have three SS units, and when I have had a download abort, I have gotten no new info at all. So I still have one unit with a blank program guide.



Both of my units, one Showstopper and one ReplayTV, both 3000 series, have partial guide data and don't complete calls successfully. Aside from the splash screen, I believe the hardware & software in the units is the same.


I just tried dialing the recently posted 310 number and got connections but it never moved beyond that on either unit. The 626 number never answered.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DrJoe, The customer service man at ReplayTV, Jackie, told me a few days ago that the Showstopper units are the only units that are being reported that are unable to complete the download after connecting to the server. He said that the inability to make the server connection due to the phone lines seemed to be universal.



I called as well, and the CS guy also told me that the problem was only with SS units, and would categorically not believe that early dial-up RTV's were having the same problem. I asked if authentication was a problem and asked if he could input in my authentication key manually, and he said he had no access to the system, but it wouldn't help anyway (probably true). I asked what else I could do, and he just said to try numbers in other cities. I asked what the problem was, and he said he didn't know but 'they' were working on it. I told him I was calling to let him know nothing was working for me in my area, and he was not interested in making a note of it. He did correctly observe that if I could complete a connection to the RTV 800#, my hardware was OK, I'll give him that.


Otherwise, I felt he had nothing for me, had less expertise than our fellow AVSF members, had little insight into the issue, and was only trying to mollify customers rather than help them. (Like any other CS rep, in other words, but without being able to go to a supervisor who might actually know how to help, off-script.) We need Tech Support, not CS, and it doesn't exist,


----------



## Reden

You are getting tech support, just don't realize it.










I do know ReplayTV is running tests and working with Earthlink on the problem. They also monitor the forum.


The CS staff in Waco may not have the details or able to help, but progress is being made. We've seen results posted here. Is it as fast as we'd like? No. Is it as fast as if Earthlink/ReplayTV had a full staff familiar with the dialup? No. Such is the life of a legacy product.


Robert


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/21820241
> 
> *dstoffa*, thanks, I appreciate the help. I did just pick up a 4516 on ebay. Will this unit network only with other 45xx units? Also if I get a 50xx unit, is it backwards compatible with the 4516?



The 4000 and 4500 series are one class.

5000 and 5500 are another class.


They are not compatible. You will need others like those in your class to be able to stream from one to another. Since you have a 4516, it will network and talk with any other 4000 or 4500 unit.


HOWEVER, you can download a 4000/4500 series RTV MPEG file to your PC, convert it to a 5000/5500 series RTV Mpeg file, then stream it to your 5000/5000 series RTV via DVArchive or WiRNS... Use the RTVTools to do this.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are getting tech support, just don't realize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know ReplayTV is running tests and working with Earthlink on the problem. They also monitor the forum.
> 
> 
> The CS staff in Waco may not have the details or able to help, but progress is being made. We've seen results posted here. Is it as fast as we'd like? No. Is it as fast as if Earthlink/ReplayTV had a full staff familiar with the dialup? No. Such is the life of a legacy product.



Thanks for the encouragement. So all we have to do is wait for them to sort it all out, and reset the clock occasionally? Guess I can live with that, since both RTV Manual Recording and my HTPC system are operational.


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/21821310
> 
> 
> The 4000 and 4500 series are one class.
> 
> 5000 and 5500 are another class.



Someone has to say it... 4k/5k compatibility are coming 1Q.












Robert


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21821014
> 
> 
> I called as well ...Otherwise, I felt he had nothing for me ... was only trying to mollify customers rather than help them. (Like any other CS rep, in other words, but without being able to go to a supervisor who might actually know how to help, off-script.) ,



I feel I should stand up for Jackie here a little bit. Two weeks ago he really offered everything he could think of to try to help me. He did want to help, and has always been unfailingly polite, and when I told him several days ago about the RTV site now being down, he did say he would report it.


Here is the rub for Jackie now: he told me that their (meaning him and/or his supervisor's) attempts to contact the people now working on the RTV system were going unheeded - not responsive he said. So you're right, now he has no info to give out; apparently he is just there to be the recipient of the public's ire. So I feel for the guy. The developers working on the fixes are monitoring this forum instead, and that's a good thing. The developers I worked with wanted nothing to do with the public either. So Jackie has been hung out to dry, he is just the piano player.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I feel I should stand up for Jackie here a little bit. ... He did want to help .... (His) attempts to contact the people now working on the RTV system were going unheeded - not responsive he said. ..... The developers I worked with wanted nothing to do with the public either. So Jackie has been hung out to dry, he is just the piano player.



Mostly I was disappointed in the experience, guess I expected more. If the developers are monitoring the forum, why not post progress reports, rather than silence?


Or maybe they're monitoring the forum just to see if there are enough complaints to warrant doing anything? As it is written, 'Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.'


----------



## Bennett3

if your are monitoring.. 3 replays 2xxx in my house and 4 more in the fam..


going to start a call campaign soon.


----------



## gring40

I'd been searching for access numbers in neighboring towns and today noticed that the server response was quite brisk, so I forced a connect through the Chicago number I've been trying unsuccessfully for several weeks, and it completed . I've a full 8 days in the Guide, and also the "Phone Numbers Have Changed" message; curious.


My smartphone has a time-lapse video app, so I could see the RTV get through varying percentages of Download and then Combining Data, and then disconnect; no interminable "Transferring Additional Data" after that. I'd still be surprised if it updates tonight, though.


My take-away is that if the server is running fast you may have a chance, and if it is sluggish, not so much. I suspect that the system will remain unreliable until most of it is running properly, but I'm no expert.


----------



## DrJoe

Does anyone have an even semi-reliable number I can try? I have no guide data for either of my ReplayTV's. My "good" number usually doesn't answer, and when it does it isn't getting past channel info. I've tried about a dozen "bad numbers that don't answer, don't handshake, and don't get beyond "connected" (these seem to always require a unit reboot to allow a net connect attempt to be repeated.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## DrJoe

I started a phone number thread.



Joe


----------



## gring40

DrJoe ... It's hard dealing with a black box (your RTV), and much harder dealing with three (your local access point and the Replay Server). Computer problems like this are like a combination lock, which won't open until you get all the right numbers, as well as in sequence. In my R&D lab I had to keep a log of the trials I ran, or over time I would lose track. This is needed here as well, as the forum format is poor at separating truth from fiction, or summarizing problems & solutions. Add to that most of the experts are MIA.


Nobody has explained how the dialup process works in any detail, though I've posed the question, so there's nothing to go on but experience and common sense. IMO, this is what's up, in no particular order;


- An access # that won't 'answer' actually is picking up (I've listened), but the RTV doesn't acknowledge it. Don't know why.

- An access # that won't go beyond "connection established" has not contacted the server, probably because something is overloaded.

- A connection that starts downloading anything (even "Setting Clock") is talking to the RTV server, and that means the access number is OK.

- In all this time, I've never had to reboot to force a second or third connection from 243/zones.

- When I had problems adding to Guide data, I was advised to force clear the Channel Guide twice (once for main guide, once for the backup) to remove all corrupted guide data.

- When my Guide expired over time, I still had channels, and also could scroll forward and back in time, and could see expired data a few days back. Looked like a corruption to me.

- I like Cap'n_Crunch's idea on server load, which suggests there are better and worse times to get data. I find when the server response is brisk I have good luck, if not, I might as well quit.

- I've never gotten a partial Guide download; i get either all or nothing. Sounds like Guide corruption.

- Since I posted last, I've gotten 2 successive nightly updates, so it may be easier to update a populated Guide than an empty one, or it may be that the Guide is now uncorrupted.

- My working access# is one you've tried (312-705-3309).

- I like the strategy of changing the zip code slightly to stay within the cable or OTA service area, and only forcing a net connect if the server response is brisk.

- I like the strategy of recording the session by time-lapse to rapidly see exactly what happened.

- I like and am willing to do Manual records with no guide, using either computer or smartphone TV listings.


----------



## DrJoe

Hey Gring,


I tried all three of the numbers you posted again last night, the first two established connection and sat, the third never connected.


There also absolutely are cases where the number rings and never picks up, or rings and bounces between extensions and eventually picks up (sometimes too late for the Replay to connect).


I cleared the channel guide on one of my units once, and it did not help. I will try clearing it again.


My units have my actual zip code, but various area codes -- my phone is an area code "207" local number but I live in North Carolina. Right now, one of my units is area code 207, the other is 919 (North Carolina) and has been Maryland (410). It doesn't seem like it matters what area code you use -- guide data/cable data is purely on zip code.



meeting in two minutes -- more later...


Joe


----------



## DrJoe

The more I learn, the less I understand...


1) There was 1 day's info in the channel guide today (the ReplayTV branded unit)

2) I cleared the guide data -- and like Moses, cannot enter the promised land. I cleared the guide three times instead of two

3) I dialed the 410-510-9009 and didn't get a connection. Re-dialed it and it connected and got part way through looking for new channels. Dialed a third time and it didn't get past setting a clock. Dialed a fourth time and got guide data through Saturday. Dialed a fifth time and got through next Friday.

4) Cleared the guide multiple times on my Panasonic branded unit (guide has been empty since Monday)

5) Tried 410-510-9009 multiple times and the unit never shook hands (didn't realize the other modem was trying to talk to it.

6) Tried 312-705-3309 and the unit connected immediately, and got part way through checking for new channels

7) Tried again, several times. Like above there were times it didn't get far. But it now has data through next Friday as well


I don't know if clearing the guide had anything to do with any of this. But I have data now for a little while. It is weird the one unit worked with the first number and the second did not. Maybe there is something to a difference in the ReplayTV/Panasonic models after all.



thanks,


Joe


----------



## gring40

Joe ... Quite a story, glad it worked out. Data for a week plus one day is all you get. The trick will be to see if you now get the nightly updates. Fingers crossed


----------



## DrJoe

The ReplayTV unit connected (410 number) & now has an additional day (i.e goes through a week from Saturday), but the Panasonic unit did not (312 number) (guide still goes through a week from today).


----------



## gring40

That's half good news, right? Did the SS give a message that it couldn't connect? Perhaps with its Guide populated it will be able to use your other number?


One thought - after I got my new AIO printer (printer, scanner, copier, fax) I found that with the phone line connected to it my SS was not happy, and I've had to leave the AIO unplugged ever since. You would have noticed something like that long ago, I'd guess, if your two units were conflicting.


My own SS did update again last night, ironically using the same 312 number as yours did. BTW, what phone service are you using, with free long distance?


----------



## DrJoe

I'm using Vonage (voip). Because it has limited bandwidth I have the connection speed on the modem depressed. When everything was working, I used a power line jacks to connect the two units to the phone line. This wasn't terribly reliable (if there was too much noise on the power lines, like when I have my laptop plugged in, the modems couldn't communicate properly). When everything went to pot, I disconnected the power line jacks, got some extension cords, and plugged the two units into a real phone jack.


The message on the unit said that there was no dial tone -- which doesn't make sense, the line seems fine. I tried manually connecting this morning, and it didn't get past looking for new channels. Twice it didn't handshake at all. I haven't tried the 410 number on the SS yet, but it did occurr to me that it would be good to try.


I am happy I have 7 days before I have to worry about it, but it would be nice if the system got back to where I don't have to think about it at all.


My wife can't understand why I waste so much time & effort on this, and she is right -- there is much newer and better technology out there, but I am comfortable with Replay. Totally not logical.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...The message on the unit said that there was no dial tone -- which doesn't make sense, the line seems fine.



There would be no dial tone if it tried to connect while the other unit was connected, logically.



> Quote:
> I am happy I have 7 days before I have to worry about it, but it would be nice if the system got back to where I don't have to think about it at all.



Except the longer you go without updating the harder it gets. Hopefully tonight will go better.



> Quote:
> My wife can't understand why I waste so much time & effort on this, and she is right -- there is much newer and better technology out there ...



Sounds just like my wife  For now I need the RTV to record our cable shows. During the threatened DNNA shutdown last summer, I started building an HTPC (see Profile) for the rest.


There is a last resort, setting up Freesco, which is WAY more effort than I have time for, but it would turn the dial-ups into Internet-access units, as I understand it.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21847206
> 
> 
> There is a last resort, setting up Freesco, which is WAY more effort than I have time for, but it would turn the dial-ups into Internet-access units, as I understand it.



You'd probably have an easier time just buying some 50xx / 55xx RTV's and using them (with WiRNS 3.0 and a SD subscription) instead of worrying about getting FreeSCO to work with your hardware....


I have six RTV's (5 50xx, 1 55xx), all talking to WiRNS. I will never have to worry about DNNA ever again.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/21847229
> 
> 
> You'd probably have an easier time just buying some 50xx / 55xx RTV's and using them (with WiRNS 3.0 and a SD subscription) instead of worrying about getting FreeSCO to work with your hardware....
> 
> 
> I have six RTV's (5 50xx, 1 55xx), all talking to WiRNS. I will never have to worry about DNNA ever again.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



The distinction between (50xx and 55xx) seems irrelevant now with WiRNS 3 and the software which allows CA/IVS.


BTW, I just got another 5xxx unit from eBay for $6.50 plus shipping.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21847206
> 
> 
> There would be no dial tone if it tried to connect while the other unit was connected, logically.




Umm... No... It tells you the line is in use if it is in use... Then it tries again later in the night....


No dial tone usually means what it says. It could mean that there was an interuption in the Vonage service/cable internet service, but the other unit connected and there was a dial tone in the morning.



Joe


----------



## DrJoe

The problem with the 5000 series, is you need ethernet service at the unit, no? I have no phone lines (unless I run a cable across the floor of my bedroom) or ethernet jacks to hook up to. I have cheap phone jack over power line units (bought & paid for many years ago) to get all my units to a phone line. AFAIK, it is expensive to do the same thing with ethernet or wireless.


----------



## Arlene911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kittentail* /forum/post/21589393
> 
> 
> We have lost the programming several Replay TV boxes in our home. The past week we have experienced errors attempting to call in. Either no dial tone or will not connect. When I try to manually get the programming it fails. Can you help? Thanks!



My ReplayTV 5040 did the same thing. I fixed it by switching to internet, but now the remote control crashes the system when I hit channel guide. What do do?


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21847495
> 
> 
> The problem with the 5000 series, is you need Ethernet service at the unit, no? I have no phone lines (unless I run a cable across the floor of my bedroom) or Ethernet jacks to hook up to. I have cheap phone jack over power line units (bought & paid for many years ago) to get all my units to a phone line. AFAIK, it is expensive to do the same thing with Ethernet or wireless.



Funny you should mention this, because one of the Newegg shell shocker deals for today is a wireless-N adapter for any Ethernet enabled device for $24.99....


If you have a lap top, and if it connects to your LAN via wireless, then you have all the portability you need to get data to your otherwise unwired RTV.


Install WiRNS on the laptop. Subscribe to SchedulesDirect. Use a cross-connect (or patch) Ethernet cable to connect your RTV to your laptop. Serve your RTV's with the guide data on the WiRNS laptop. Takes less than two minutes per machine for two-weeks worth of data.


I do not have broadband. I do have a PC, where I use a dial-up connection to download my program info from SchedulesDirect once a week. I then serve it out to my Replays (once a week).


While I have a dedicated PC for this task at home, I use my laptop to serve my units at my vacation home.


All you need is a patch / cross-connect cable, and a subscription to SD to make your laptop act as your guide server...



Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## jeritude

hi , I bought a replay 5040 at the swap meet and cant get it to connect to phone line or internet. it keeps wanting to check for payment, but it will never connect , then it will retry later.............just wondering if i have to call and make payment first not shure what to do.....


----------



## jeritude

had to go in settings and change zip code, but do i still have to activate ? replaytv.com wants $12 to activate?


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeritude* /forum/post/21852644
> 
> 
> hi , I bought a replay 5040 at the swap meet and cant get it to connect to phone line or internet. it keeps wanting to check for payment, but it will never connect , then it will retry later.............just wondering if i have to call and make payment first not shure what to do.....



How do you plan to hook it up? (Ethernet or phone?)

You really really really want to use Ethernet.


Can you get to the "Setup" menu?



Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeritude* /forum/post/21852838
> 
> 
> had to go in settings and change zip code, but do i still have to activate ? replaytv.com wants $12 to activate?



DNNA is not collecting anymore. Do not pay them anything.


When your RTV connects to the DNNA Mothership, it should no longer ask you for payment.


----------



## jeritude

it is working now , thanks ,it is on eithernet

now I need to upgrade the 40 gig drive , it only has 12 hours of room!


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeritude* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it is working now , thanks ,it is on eithernet ... now I need to upgrade the 40 gig drive , it only has 12 hours of room!



You could select a lower recording quality for more time. I get an acceptable picture on the lowest (Extended) setting, giving 30 hours on a 20 gig drive.


----------



## Dragonfly

A new twist to the old story. My one machine had programming to Wed. on Sat. On Sunday it had programming to only Mon. at 6PM. Tried to connect and on the screen it was doing its thing going through and saying it was connecting and was loading the guide when I noticed that the light on my phone base that tells you the line is busy was out. I checked the phone and there was a dial tone fbut the RTV was still downloading stuff, this went on for an hour and it went back to the Connect to page, when I hit exit and checked my guide it was not updated. Did this a couple of time with the same result. This morning when I got up I connected again but the light on the phone was out when I left but when I got home just now I checked the guide and it was updated till Thursday.

My other RTV has two weeds of program guide in it, who know what will be in it in a couple of days.


----------



## sportsmem

Go on to ebay the pluglink adaptors work great....the best thing I ever bought. Ebay sells a pair for 15-20 bucks and you plug one in the outlet and the source router and another into a wall plug near your replay and you then have 200 mps connection. no fuss and no long lines to traverse. Below is the guy I purchased my from. look up the hook up even Sarah Palin could get it right. Well maybe not that easy maybe Todd could help her. LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ethernet-Con...item19cf154b10


----------



## bnraggie

I have lost my channel guide in my RTV 3030. I can connect with 243Zones and channels are updated, but there is no guide info. I have changed dial-in numbers, reset my zip code to get a new channel lineup, but the guide info is still blank. There are no messages from either the 243zones or nightly connections for troubleshooting. Does anyone have any ideas what to try next?


Thanks,


Mike


----------



## DrJoe

From the 243-Zones screen, try clearing the guide (forcing a reboot) TWICE. I don't know if it is hoodoo, voodoo, or science, but it worked for me -- supposedly it clears corrupted channel guide info along with the back up guide info.


Now, make sure that the phone is actually connecting to the number you are using:


1) Is the phone answering (listen in on a handset and see if it rings forever or starts a handshake)?

2) Is the handshake occurring (it should say "connecting")

3) Is it connecting to the server? (It should say move past connected & check for activation, phone, etc)

4) Does it get through "downloading new channels" and start downloading guide info? (It may take multiple calls to get to this point)


--> check that the phone line is in use while all this is going on. For some "connections" it can look like you are downloading guide info when the phone line is actually dead

--> If you get through #4 above, even with multiple calls, you probably have a good number you are dialing. Let it complete (even if it takes multiple tries) and you will populate the guide data

--> If you can't get through #4 above, try a different number -- if you have long distance, use one of the "good" numbers talked about earlier in the thread. Instead of changing area code or zip, just use it as a dialing prefix.


then cross your fingers and hope


One of my units is updating every night (ReplayTV model) and has 8 days of guide data; the other hasn't updated for a week (guide data runs out tomorrow). I will try clearing the guide data again tomorrow and seeing if it downloads OK again.


Joe


----------



## bnraggie

I cleared the guide twice and the handshake is being made, though it takes over a minute to get past "Connecting..." to "Connection established." But the connection is usually dropped after that. Sometimes I do get further and detect new channels, downloading new zones, etc., but never downloading guide info. I haven't tried one of the good numbers as a prefix yet, but I'll try that tonight.


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21845429
> 
> 
> The more I learn, the less I understand...
> 
> 
> 1) There was 1 day's info in the channel guide today (the ReplayTV branded unit)
> 
> 2) I cleared the guide data -- and like Moses, cannot enter the promised land. I cleared the guide three times instead of two
> 
> 3) I dialed the 410-510-9009 and didn't get a connection. Re-dialed it and it connected and got part way through looking for new channels. Dialed a third time and it didn't get past setting a clock. Dialed a fourth time and got guide data through Saturday. Dialed a fifth time and got through next Friday.
> 
> 4) Cleared the guide multiple times on my Panasonic branded unit (guide has been empty since Monday)
> 
> 5) Tried 410-510-9009 multiple times and the unit never shook hands (didn't realize the other modem was trying to talk to it.
> 
> 6) Tried 312-705-3309 and the unit connected immediately, and got part way through checking for new channels
> 
> 7) Tried again, several times. Like above there were times it didn't get far. But it now has data through next Friday as well
> 
> 
> I don't know if clearing the guide had anything to do with any of this. But I have data now for a little while. It is weird the one unit worked with the first number and the second did not. Maybe there is something to a difference in the ReplayTV/Panasonic models after all.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe



Dr Joe.

I'm going to put my 2 cents worth in here. I'm retired from the phone co. These lines we use to connect to RTV servers, are in most, if not all cases, a multi-line hunt group or mlhg. What that means is that is that a mlhg may have one number, but 30 or 40 or more terminals on it. I think that each terminal has it's own modem on it, which may or may not be working properly or may or may not be configured properly. This explains why you call in once and get this far. Call in again and get that far. Call in a 3rd time and get a different result. You're not hitting the same terminal every time. I have to wonder if RTV has anyone really working on this network, correcting these issues. I have unlimited LD and have been using out of town numbers for a while with varying degrees of success. The last time I tried the main number in the 504 area, it was on intercept (disconnected). You call always try an Area code+555, this should work with 800 RTV number to get you new numbers. Leave your Zip code as it is and you will get the right guide data.


Good luck and patience.


Don H.


----------



## DrJoe

Don,


You lost me with the area code + 555 remark. Not clear what it means to "try area code + 555". Could you elaborate on how to do it and what it does?


thanks,


Joe


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21875687
> 
> 
> Don,
> 
> 
> You lost me with the area code + 555 remark. Not clear what it means to "try area code + 555". Could you elaborate on how to do it and what it does?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe



Joe.

Look in the phone book and pick an area code. For the local exchange use 555. It should work for any area code. Los Angles, Ca would be 213555. Houston Tx would be 713555, etc. Baton Rouge would be 225555. This should get connect numbers for the area.This is, of course, when you are changing your setup phone numbers.



Don H


----------



## DrJoe

OK, that makes sense. When I've changed to other area codes, I have on occasion had to hunt for a local exchange number.


But what good does it do to change to another area code/exchange if you don't know if there are good numbers there? I've had a number of times where I couldn't connect over the 800 number. It is easier to just put known good numbers in as dialing prefix.



Joe


----------



## bnraggie

I used a known good number in the prefix and I did get a connection, new channels, new zones, etc., but still no guide info was downloaded. The connection does drop when downloading "additional information," though. What's the next step to try?


Thanks,


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnraggie* /forum/post/21874934
> 
> 
> I cleared the guide twice and the handshake is being made, though it takes over a minute to get past "Connecting..." to "Connection established." But the connection is usually dropped after that. Sometimes I do get further and detect new channels, downloading new zones, etc., but never downloading guide info. I haven't tried one of the good numbers as a prefix yet, but I'll try that tonight.


----------



## DrJoe

Unfortunately there isn't really a next step. Just repeat, try the same or a different number. In my experience, if the call is long (> 30 min) it is going to be unsuccessful, with no guide data. Often, in calls like this, the line is disconnected early in the call, and the ReplayTV acts like it is still downloading information. Usually, when I have success, it moves quickly to "new channel info" then it stalls (moves quickly to ending the call) and takes several tries to get to downloading guide info. All of the evidence (direct and annecdotal), suggests that even when you call a "good" number, the results can vary (from call to call and unit to unit).


It seems that soft reboots (holding the power button down) are helpful for resetting the modem when it locks (as it does when some "bad" connections/calls are interrupted) and clearing the guide data (two or more times) may facilitate collecting new guide info after multiple calls are missed. I haven't personally seen any positive effects related to calling in on the 800 line for new phone numbers or channel lineups, but several others have reported that this jump started guide info downloading.


Good luck,


Joe


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bnraggie* /forum/post/21878753
> 
> 
> I used a known good number in the prefix and I did get a connection, new channels, new zones, etc., but still no guide info was downloaded. The connection does drop when downloading "additional information," though. What's the next step to try?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Mike



It's the weekend, a good time to try RobMan's procedure at

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1403214 


I've learned a lot from:

- enabling PTVIO, and looking at R3k, R5k console messages


- looking at those messages and Wiresharking an R3K try an update from the Replaytv servers through FREESCO (which it appears is now also broken)


- comparing all that with R3k thru FREESCO to WiRNS V2 which as previously mentioned works fine. Note that WiRNS V2 uses the Replaytv servers for data, and seems to solve the hung session when going directly from FREESCO.


Without going into a lot of detail, it appears to me that their "authentication change" has crippled DNS resolution. Here's a typical PTV messsage that happens after sitting on "connection established"


Nonfatal ERROR OCCURRED -

MODULE - DNS Module error number 0x907, parameters: 0x0, 0x0, 0x0

Task id is 0x1001c

Highest mem is 0x9c3cf22b

Task error code 0x0



But back to my orginal suggestion. The setup process goes to an 800 number. That number should be lightly loaded on the weekend. You *might* get lucky and bypass the DNS failure, and resolve "production.replaytv.net". Your replaytv will cache that IP address for some period of time, so if you do the 243 zones net connect soon after (no reboot in between), you will hopefully get a refreshed channel guide


GOOD LUCK!


P.S. one thing I've learned is that those "progress" messages after "Connection Established" during a long session, they just mean that the given step has timed out. Other people have mentioned this with respect to the setting clock message, but it also applies to all those percentage countdowns. This from observing the replay screen messages while observing the error messages on the PTV console, and observing the lack of any progress on a failed FREESCO wireshark.


----------



## Reden

jonwz I think you found the problem!


DNNA's Replaytv.net DNS is all screwed up. I'm reporting it now. It can cause all the random errors we're seeing.


Robert


----------



## jonwz

I don't think that's the problem, but keep us informed on their reply.


When I use a R3k/FREESCO connection to resolve the ip addresses for all the replaytv servers, and then do a 243 connect directly, it works fine. That's because the r3k has cached the name resolutions from the freesco connection. I've confirmed this with the PTV netlookup command.


You can try repeating that test with your r3k/freesco.


But I hope for us all, you can get DNNA to fix things!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21879043
> 
> 
> jonwz I think you found the problem!
> 
> 
> DNNA's Replaytv.net DNS is all screwed up. I'm reporting it now. It can cause all the random errors we're seeing.
> 
> 
> Robert


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21878871
> 
> 
> But back to my orginal suggestion. The setup process goes to an 800 number. That number should be lightly loaded on the weekend. You *might* get lucky and bypass the DNS failure, and resolve "production.replaytv.net". Your replaytv will cache that IP address for some period of time, so if you do the 243 zones net connect soon after (no reboot in between), you will hopefully get a refreshed channel guide.



Now your suggestion begins to make sense. I will say that after downloading new phone numbers I haven't noticed an improvement in connection success. But it is likely I never tried a "known good number" immediately after an 800 number conncetion. Usually, I'd be trying out numbers from the new exchange that I did not have a history of.


I'll give it a shot on my "empty" unit tonight.


thanks,


Joe


----------



## CStoe

Weeks ago my Panasonic SS units were aborting at the end of the 243 connect downloads when they reached "combining data". Others reported the same problem here. Then about 2 weeks or so ago my SS units started downloading again during the regular nightly sessions. Happy, happy! But a few days ago I saw no updates to the guide. None of the normal messages that the network could not be contacted, etc. showed up either. Hmmm ! Should have been a message ! When I cannot reach the mothership because I manually cancel the download, I still get a message. So the message system still works.


Over the last three days at various times of the day & night I tried many, many 243 connects. Some times I had trouble getting through to the server, but most times I made it. At the end of the download it was back to the download aborting at the "combining data" point. I am now on the last hour of my guide. Back to manual records. So RTV broke whatever fix they had put in that affected the SS units.










On my newly acquired Sonic Blue 4516 unit (which is on dialup until I get my wifi adapter) I'm pretty sure I was getting 10 days of guide, where the SS units got 8. Just now the 4516 unit downloaded on a 243 connect, and I now have 13 days of programming. Makes sense to me if we are able to download more days of the guide at one time. Less phone lines plus more days of the guide downloaded in one session might work out even steven in handling traffic to the server. (Thanks dstoffa for the shell shocker tip on the adapter.)


On the SS problem at the "combining data" point on the 243 download which has reappeared (which I also saw happen last night on its regular nightly download attempt), perhaps RTV is trying to download more days of guide to these units than they are able to handle.







So when combining data (populating the tables or whatever) in the SS causes the download to abort because these units cannot handle more data in the form of more days. Just guessing ??? !!


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21878871
> 
> 
> But back to my orginal suggestion. The setup process goes to an 800 number. That number should be lightly loaded on the weekend. You *might* get lucky and bypass the DNS failure, and resolve "production.replaytv.net". Your replaytv will cache that IP address for some period of time, so if you do the 243 zones net connect soon after (no reboot in between), you will hopefully get a refreshed channel guide



Well, I cleared the guide twice before changing the channel by using the "555" extension trick. When it dials in to the 800 number it connects ("connection established"), but is unable to connect to the server. Multiple tries have ended in failure. I'll try again later.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I'm retired from the phone co. These lines we use to connect to RTV servers, are in most, if not all cases, a multi-line hunt group or mlhg. What that means is that is that a mlhg may have one number, but 30 or 40 or more terminals on it. I think that each terminal has it's own modem on it, which may or may not be working properly or may or may not be configured properly. This explains why you call in once and get this far. Call in again and get that far. Call in a 3rd time and get a different result. You're not hitting the same terminal every time. ...



Don ... Thanks for shedding some light on how the connection process works; I don't see how we can solve (or work around) this problem without understanding it.


So the local access # feeds a mlhg, which consists of a bank of modems and terminals. Can you explain what you mean by 'terminal', and what function it performs in the download process?


----------



## Redw000d

Finally have my SS up and working again.. I had kinda given UP on it, but, did all the usual stuff today, and it worked..


btw, I was NOT able to use my OBI110 to connect.. is ANYbody here using one successfully? I bought it.. so I can avoid long distance charges for guide data.. but, when I first got it, May 1.. I lost All my SS data, and proceeded to have that same problems as most here, trying to connect..


I'm Happy now, .. well, I'd Love to have Local number again, or, get this working with my OBI110


good luck everybody!


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21881661
> 
> 
> Don ... Thanks for shedding some light on how the connection process works; I don't see how we can solve (or work around) this problem without understanding it.
> 
> 
> So the local access # feeds a mlhg, which consists of a bank of modems and terminals. Can you explain what you mean by 'terminal', and what function it performs in the download process?



A terminal is just an OE of which there maybe several with the same phone number attached. An OE (office extension) is simply a 2 wire frame appearance that has a dialtone on it. In the newer ESS offices, they call them lens. To help you understand why they use mlhg, it provides multiple access to the same number. So if a mlhg has 30 terminals in it, it means 30 people could call in at the same time, access the server and get a connection/download. If you didn't have a mlhg, only one person could call in at a time to get a RTV connect and download.


If you have most questions, ask me and I'll try to answer.


Don H.


----------



## DrJoe

Still not able to get a server connection with the 800 number... will continue trying...



Joe


edit: tried again this afternoon -- it establishes connection and then gets nowhere, ending the call with a network server connection error.


I tried clearing the channel guide (which reboots the ReplayTV computer) with no better luck. Anyone has any more ideas short of reflashing the hard drive, let me know.


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn* /forum/post/21882810
> 
> 
> A *terminal* is just an *OE* of which there maybe several with the same phone number attached. An *OE (office extension)* is simply a 2 wire frame appearance that has a dialtone on it. In the newer *ESS* offices, they call them *lens*. To help you understand why they use *mlhg*, it provides multiple access to the same number. So if a *mlhg* has 30 *terminals* in it, it means 30 people could call in at the same time, access the server and get a connection/download. If you didn't have a *mlhg*, only one person could call in at a time to get a RTV connect and download.
> 
> 
> If you have most questions, ask me and I'll try to answer...



Thanks for the explanation!










"*MLHG*" didn't get many hits in GOOGLE, but once I found out that it stood for "*Multiline Hunt Group*", I found many more. For anyone else interested in the topic, here's one:
*Wikipedia: Line Hunting* 
Once you learn what the various abbreviations stand for, further researching the topic becomes much easier.










As I currently understand it, this would be the same system a business, like Newegg for example, would use to have one main number and multiple CSRs on separate extensions. The difference here is the extensions are modems instead of telephones.


To relate it to ReplayTV and the internet, your PUBIC WAN IP is the main number and your PRIVATE LAN IPs are the "Hunt Group", but there's no hunting going on because for Poopli, for example, each ReplayTV needs a specific PORT. Then your router re-directs in incoming request to the proper RelayTV (4XXX and above







).


----------



## dbir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keyzersoce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> After many failed downloading attempts in the LA area, I changed the area code to 626, used a Pasadena Zip Code(91103), and was able to connect with the national Replay service, where I couldn't before. Then, using 626-463-6309, I downloaded 8 days of guide. I went back, changed the area code to 310, and was able to get LA Time Warner guide using a San Pedro #: 310-221-3996. Been working smoothly ever since.



My SS has been unable to download Guide data for over a month, and I've been lurking around here for clues. The above procedure seems to have done the trick for me. I followed keyzersoce's process exactly, including using the Pasadena area code & zip (Pasadena's only a hour away). Got the same results that keyzersoce's reports. Then changed settings back to my location, and it worked. I now have 8 days of Guide data (woo-hoo!). I'll come back here in a few days to follow up on how my nightly automatic updates have gone.


Here's some background in hopes it helps the experts here figure out what happened.


1. My automatic nightly updates started failing consistently over a month ago. The Guide drained down to emptiness. The error messages always said "network error," but I noticed the fine print varied. Sometimes it was "could not connect" or similar. But a few (most recent?) said "because the modem hung up."


2. Manual connections always seemed to start OK, but progress was very slow. It would always get through most of the steps. After about 45 minutes, during "checking for new software" it would suddenly stop and report a network error. Although it had looked like Guide data had been downloaded, the Guide remained empty. I tried these manual connections maybe 10 times over the past couple weeks, and they all went exactly like this.


Speculations: (1) modems on the Pasadena lines are working better than the ones here in Thousand Oaks, (2) timeouts are involved, and (3) some of the data and parameters in the RTV/SS don't get replaced until after a comm session successfully completes. Possible tell-tale example: before my successful session thru Pasadena, my SS listed my cable service as "Thousand Oaks Time Warner Cable". After the successful connections, my service is now listed as "Newbury Park Time Warner Cable" (NP is just a subdivision of TO). Over the years, TW has restructured their service -- the SS menu to select my service is now longer than the old list was before having a successful connection. I suspect that something old like this was causing my connections to go so slowly that they eventually exceeded a timeout threshold. Since those connections never completed successfully, the culprit never got flushed out. Then the successful connection through Pasadena flushed it out, and when I came back to the Thousand Oaks node, I got a normal 20-minute download.


Thank you keyzersoce!


----------



## CStoe

Where my SS used to abort the guide download at the "combining data" point at the end of the guide 243 download (or on the nightly connection either), it now aborts near the end after it has paused on the message "checking for new Hard Disc Recorder software". That might not be the exact phrase word for word, but that is when the download tanks.


To make matters worse, when I changed the phone info to get my unit to call in for the telephone numbers for my area and channel numbers and hopefully get guide info again, I get a network connect error in the middle of that download as well. I got the error before and after I cleared the channel guide twice. So now I have nothing at all on this Panasonic SS unit. Great, just great. Anybody else having troubles again with these particular units? Had been operating just fine for about 10 days.







Hey DNNA, come on, I now have 1 functioning unit (my 4516) out of 4 units!!


----------



## CStoe

dbir - Newberry Park and Thousand Oaks share the 91320 zip, so if that is your area it would make sense. You can clear the channel guide and then reload via 243 zones too. I have been having the same download problems as you with my SS units. DNNA is aware that these units are having particular problems in this area, and things were good for me up in Spokane for about 10 days, but now they are worse than before. Thanks for validating my finding on the latest connect error.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbir* /forum/post/21883139
> 
> 
> Speculations: (1) modems on the Pasadena lines are working better than the ones here in Thousand Oaks, (2) timeouts are involved, and (3) some of the data and parameters in the RTV/SS don't get replaced until after a comm session successfully completes. Possible tell-tale example: before my successful session thru Pasadena, my SS listed my cable service as "Thousand Oaks Time Warner Cable". After the successful connections, my service is now listed as "Newbury Park Time Warner Cable" (NP is just a subdivision of TO). Over the years, TW has restructured their service -- the SS menu to select my service is now longer than the old list was before having a successful connection. I suspect that something old like this was causing my connections to go so slowly that they eventually exceeded a timeout threshold. Since those connections never completed successfully, the culprit never got flushed out. Then the successful connection through Pasadena flushed it out, and when I came back to the Thousand Oaks node, I got a normal 20-minute download.



If you really believe the Pasadena numbers work better, then why change back to the Thousand Oaks numbers? The phone numbers & area codes have nothing to do with each other.Phone numbers determine what locals call in numbers your unit has, and zip codes determine the television lineup. So just use the Pasadena number with your Thousand Oak zip, and don't bother with the faulty local dial ins. Unless you are paying for long distance?


I'm afraid I tried the Pasadena numbers without success. It really seems to be a hit or miss thing.


Joe


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/21883200
> 
> 
> Where my SS used to abort the guide download at the "combining data" point at the end of the guide 243 download (or on the nightly connection either), it now aborts near the end after it has paused on the message "checking for new Hard Disc Recorder software". That might not be the exact phrase word for word, but that is when the download tanks.
> 
> 
> To make matters worse, when I changed the phone info to get my unit to call in for the telephone numbers for my area and channel numbers and hopefully get guide info again, I get a network connect error in the middle of that download as well. I got the error before and after I cleared the channel guide twice. So now I have nothing at all on this Panasonic SS unit. Great, just great. Anybody else having troubles again with these particular units? Had been operating just fine for about 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DNNA, come on, I now have 1 functioning unit (my 4516) out of 4 units!!



see my description above. same as you. It is a Panasonic unit as well. I'm still not convinces that has anything to do with it -- everything is too intermittent.



Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ... But back to my orginal suggestion. The setup process goes to an 800 number. That number should be lightly loaded on the weekend. You *might* get lucky and bypass the DNS failure, and resolve "production.replaytv.net". ...



A note of caution; everyone probably knows this but it bears repeating. If you are using the trick of putting a local access number into the dialing prefix, THAT'S the number which will be called when you change your Setup to trigger a call to RTV, not the 800 number. You can test this by putting your own mobile number (for instance) into the dialing prefix.


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21883392
> 
> 
> see my description above. same as you. It is a Panasonic unit as well. I'm still not convinces that has anything to do with it -- everything is too intermittent.
> 
> 
> Joe



But you are having connect problems, and I can connect but not complete the downloads, so not the same problem. The download aborts every time, not intermittently, and at the same place in the download. If it can be recreated repeatedly, it's a bug as far as the QA rules I had to follow years ago.


Since we both have SS units, I have been following your posts to see if it has gotten any better for you. I started getting guides while you were unfortunately left hanging. I have been looking for parallels, but I cannot tell sometimes if it is your SS unit or Replay unit you are talking about.


Now I'm back in the muck. I just got booted from a phone numbers download for the 10th or so time in the past two days, always at the same spot near the end.


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21883420
> 
> 
> A note of caution; everyone probably knows this but it bears repeating. If you are using the trick of putting a local access number into the dialing prefix, THAT'S the number which will be called when you change your Setup to trigger a call to RTV, not the 800 number. You can test this by putting your own mobile number (for instance) into the dialing prefix.



I've been leaving my phone area code and prefix as the real thing, but wiping out the zip code. I save these changes and exit setup. When I go back into setup I get a message that info is missing, it then takes me through the phone and zip info process. I put back in my real zip code and "continue". At this point my unit dials in (where - an 800 # ?) To get my phone access numbers and channel lineup.


I used to be able to do this and it worked, I could get back my original settings, but starting yesterday or Friday this process began aborting too, with a network connect error message at the end. My hard drive churned away, and I get messages that stuff is being retrieved, just like a 243, but then it aborts. This is new behavior from my experience. Maybe the server is offline for the weekend. Now I have no guide, no channel numbers, and no list of phone access lines and cable providers. NDT.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21883420
> 
> 
> A note of caution; everyone probably knows this but it bears repeating. If you are using the trick of putting a local access number into the dialing prefix, THAT'S the number which will be called when you change your Setup to trigger a call to RTV, not the 800 number. You can test this by putting your own mobile number (for instance) into the dialing prefix.



I noticed this too. You can also use the 800 number itself as a dialing prefix -- but it doesn't seem to allow for successful forced connects.


Joe


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21883652
> 
> 
> I noticed this too. You can also use the 800 number itself as a dialing prefix -- but it doesn't seem to allow for successful forced connects.
> 
> 
> Joe



That's surprising - I'd think the 800 number would be the most reliable - how did you come up with it and can you share it with the AVS audience?


----------



## bnraggie

I followed RobMan's instructions and I did get a new channel lineup for Chicago (ZIP code 60609) and then I changed it back to my real location (Plano, TX). The channel lineup is correct, but the tv listings are still empty. I am using a known good number as a prefix and the connection seems to run properly (i.e. my RTV says Disconnecting, combining info, etc.) Since this is an RTV 3030 (modem only), I can't use wireshark.


One odd thing I have noticed is that the date is set to Nov 13, 1999. Perhaps that's why there are no tv listings?


Mike



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21878871
> 
> 
> It's the weekend, a good time to try RobMan's procedure at
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1403214
> 
> 
> I've learned a lot from:
> 
> - enabling PTVIO, and looking at R3k, R5k console messages
> 
> 
> - looking at those messages and Wiresharking an R3K try an update from the Replaytv servers through FREESCO (which it appears is now also broken)
> 
> 
> - comparing all that with R3k thru FREESCO to WiRNS V2 which as previously mentioned works fine. Note that WiRNS V2 uses the Replaytv servers for data, and seems to solve the hung session when going directly from FREESCO.
> 
> 
> Without going into a lot of detail, it appears to me that their "authentication change" has crippled DNS resolution. Here's a typical PTV messsage that happens after sitting on "connection established"
> 
> 
> Nonfatal ERROR OCCURRED -
> 
> MODULE - DNS Module error number 0x907, parameters: 0x0, 0x0, 0x0
> 
> Task id is 0x1001c
> 
> Highest mem is 0x9c3cf22b
> 
> Task error code 0x0
> 
> 
> 
> But back to my orginal suggestion. The setup process goes to an 800 number. That number should be lightly loaded on the weekend. You *might* get lucky and bypass the DNS failure, and resolve "production.replaytv.net". Your replaytv will cache that IP address for some period of time, so if you do the 243 zones net connect soon after (no reboot in between), you will hopefully get a refreshed channel guide
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!
> 
> 
> P.S. one thing I've learned is that those "progress" messages after "Connection Established" during a long session, they just mean that the given step has timed out. Other people have mentioned this with respect to the setting clock message, but it also applies to all those percentage countdowns. This from observing the replay screen messages while observing the error messages on the PTV console, and observing the lack of any progress on a failed FREESCO wireshark.


----------



## jonwz

Sounds like "setting the clock" failed during your connection. I'd try again, hopefully before the work week network traffic kicks in.


The only way I can trace is a "dial" into freesco.


After "connection established", the messages are almost meaningless but the timing of the messages can be helpful. If you sit a long time forever on "setting the clock" it's failed. Try a net connect with 2- toggle clock on and see if the clock changes during the start of the connection


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21883794
> 
> 
> That's surprising - I'd think the 800 number would be the most reliable - how did you come up with it and can you share it with the AVS audience?



My home phone is a Vonage voip line. Among other services, Vonage logs all numbers called or received. After forcing a number change, I looked in the logs and saw what number I dialed... The number that comes up in the log: 800-XXX-XXXX


I thought the same thing -- maybe I could bypass all of the local telephone number reliability problems. But, as I said, it doesn't seem to be very useful, because when I tried to do a forced connect using it as the dialing prefix it didn't download guide data. I think it is a "one-trick-pony" and only gives out new phone numbers. Let me know if it works differently for you.


As far as reliability goes, it hasn't connected for my Panasonic ReplayTV unit. It took several tries the last time I changed numbers on my ReplaTY branded unit.



Joe


----------



## jonwz

Yes, that's the same number that the replaytv 5k's advertises in their PTV messages on a setup connect. I guess they were proud of themselves for closing the long prefix bug.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think it is a "one-trick-pony" and only gives out new phone numbers. Let me know if it works differently for you.
> 
> 
> As far as reliability goes, it hasn't connected for my Panasonic ReplayTV unit. It took several tries the last time I changed numbers on my ReplaTY branded unit.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



I'm conflicted replying to your take that the 800 number only works for setup. The system was designed to only use the 800 number for setup as replaytv has to pay a surcharge for that usage. The off-hours calls are supposed to be non-800. If everyone puts the 800 number in the prefix it might give DNNA motivation to try and kill the service again (instead of just crippling it) due to increased cost. But if your unit is crippled, it's worth trying the 800 number as the nightly dial prefix. 800 numbers are typically used by businesses and they aren't typically making Internet calls at 2 in the morning.


The other reason to try the 800 number (if you have to) is what I call "the server of last resort". I've had several freesco wireshark traces that show the replay trying a last ditch raw IP server contact about 40 minutes into the connection. This overrides the failure to resolve production.replaytv.net


Now freesco with replaytv fails for a different reason than real dial, but that 40 minute last ditch connection might explain why some people continue to work (and why many of the local numbers are jammed up from long sessions). In my case that IP address was 192.168.3.11 - my WiRNS V2 server (the last successful connection that replaytv had) and the update completed successfully.


Joe, it would be interesting if you look at your vonage phone logs from January or so when things worked. How long were your nightly connections? Since then do you see any much longer sessions?


Another thing we can try, that I've setup as a backup for my mom's dial r3k, is have you dial a freesco to resolve production.replaytv.net. That connection would hang, you'd then cancel it (takes a long time for the stop to complete). Then change the prefix to real dial, and now that you have the IP address of a replaytv server you should be able to download an update


I'm surprised you even work with modem connections over VOIP. Do you force the speed down to 9600?


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21885243
> 
> 
> Joe, it would be interesting if you look at your vonage phone logs from January or so when things worked. How long were your nightly connections? Since then do you see any much longer sessions?



Looking at my logs (and remembering that I have two units and don't know which call is for which each night), I dialed 207-755-9036 from May through November of last year, and the calls took 4-8 minutes on average, 5 minutes being the most common number, but a few that were longer (10-12 min) and a few that were longer still (20min). There was also quite a few 1 min or less connections -- I used phone-jack-over-powerline to get the two Replay's to a phone jack and if the lines were noisy (like when a laptop power supply is plugged in overnight), the line would be too noisy for the modem connection.


And yes, I run at the slowest modem connection speed because of VoiP bandwidth. Have for many years.


In November, I switched to 207-622-8165 on one unit and 207-541-5584 on the other. 207-541-5584 continued in the 5-6 minute range, but was 13-20 minutes if there were several days between successful calls (i.e. no call in log or only 1-2 minute calls several days in a row). 207-622-8165 behaved similarly, but with a lot more 1-2 minute calls and a lot more 12 min calls. I think this must be my bedroom unit (the Panasonic Showstopper), because the phone jack was much noisier than the one in the living room (the ReplayTV).


In Feb/Mar everything went to hell and I tried all kinds of numbers (I also got extension lines that allow the Replays to both plug directly into the phone line and bypass the power line jacks).


Looking at the last week, what I am assuming are the "good" calls on the ReplayTV unit where I get guide data are on the order of 8-10 minutes. The unsuccessfull calls on the Showstopper are 1-2 minutes. Maybe the time for the ReplayTV call in has increased by a few minutes.



> Quote:
> Another thing we can try, that I've setup as a backup for my mom's dial r3k, is have you dial a freesco to resolve production.replaytv.net. That connection would hang, you'd then cancel it (takes a long time for the stop to complete). Then change the prefix to real dial, and now that you have the IP address of a replaytv server you should be able to download an update



Let me know what number to have it dial and I will try it. I'd love to give it a shot. If you go to my homepage (link below) there is a link to my email -- you can email the number/instructions if you don't want to make them public.


Joe


----------



## jonwz

email and PM sent. Please try soon as this is my only phone line. If want to do this later just let me know the time.


Oh, I forgot to mention in the instructions that your second call should quickly progress to "setting clock" but pause there as the NTP server isn't resolved.


----------



## DrJoe

I was out cutting the lawn... should be around the rest of the afternoon/evening... drop me a line and we can try again.


Joe


----------



## CStoe

The server that DNNA put back online so users could download user manuals (and I tested a download at the time) is down again. Perhaps that is why we have been getting network connect errors when we attempt to retrieve the phone access numbers and channel lineup? (Not the program guide via 243) They're on the same server?


----------



## CStoe

Please take that 800 number down. I am afraid that if RTV users swamp that line, then DNNA will kill everything right now. Too many calls could swamp that prefix entirely at the phone provider's servers before calls even reach the DNNA number and cause a busy circuits problem, like call in shows get - the double fast busy signal or the "try your call again later" message. An over abundance of caution perhaps, but . . . .


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/21886389
> 
> 
> Please take that 800 number down. I am afraid that if RTV users swamp that line, then DNNA will kill everything right now. Too many calls could swamp that prefix entirely at the phone provider's servers before calls even reach the DNNA number and cause a busy circuits problem, like call in shows get - the double fast busy signal or the "try your call again later" message. An over abundance of caution perhaps, but . . . .



I took it down, but... it isn't secret. Anyone can look at the call log they get when the phone company sends them their bill every month and see what it is. It is also posted elsewhere on the net and can be found with a little google search action. It appears that it really is an access number for an international telecommunications company -- and I would think would have enough support for any number of dial-ins.



Joe


----------



## CStoe









After 10 days of no guide on my SS unit, and not able to get access numbers either, I just completed a download of access numbers and then immediately did a 243 connect and got a full 8 day guide (which is the normal number of days for this unit). The net connect went quickly even though I needed to have the whole guide downloaded. I was holding my breath when the checking for new software message came up, but it completed immediately. Happy for while at least !


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21883383
> 
> 
> It really seems to be a hit or miss thing.
> 
> 
> Joe



Joe.


The 'hit or miss thing" is what I've been saying about the mlhg. Sometimes you get a good terminal, and all goes well with the download. Another time, you get a bad terminal, and little or no download. All you can do is keep trying, and hope for the best.


Don H


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn* /forum/post/21887048
> 
> 
> The 'hit or miss thing" is what I've been saying about the mlhg. Sometimes you get a good terminal, and all goes well with the download. Another time, you get a bat terminal, and little or no download. All you can do is keep trying, and hope for the best.



I have come to agree with you -- very good insight, I think.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CStoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 10 days of no guide on my SS unit, and not able to get access numbers either, I just completed a download of access numbers and then immediately did a 243 connect and got a full 8 day guide ... Happy for while at least !



Congratulations, CStoe! I like your process also, following up on a successful access number download with an immediate 243/zones connect to a known good number.


Since my last such breakthrough on Mar 23, my Guide has been refreshed each night, though I still can't stop crossing my fingers each morning. Hope your luck holds up as well.


Perhaps the reports of the death of our Showstoppers are premature?


----------



## DrJoe

With Jon's help, my Showstopper is back "online"


--> we used freesco to resolve production.replaytv.net

--> it was able to connect

--> there was still no guide data

--> John suggested checking the date -- sure enough it was 1999

--> Date would not update via regular connection

--> I pulled the hard drive (C183 looks fine, no bulges/leaks, but I did not remove it from the board to look closer)

--> I installed the "set time" hack ( http://www.oocities.org/flipflop7146/#clock )

--> I manually set the time

--> It took three connects to get it all, but the guide has 8 days now


This needs to be added to connection trouble shooting: verify the time/date is correct!


notes on settime:


--> the program is now extract_rtv5

--> It runs from a command prompt in Windows 7

--> settime plus would not install (size was wrong as described in the readme)

--> When I turned it back on, was initially stuck in the "quick set" setup mode -- 777-Zones took me out of it

--> I enabled set time in 777-Zones from setup/Brightness/888-Zones; lets you update time without a reboot

--> When you scroll time zone, it over-writes itself. If you change time zone with no time entered and hit "record", it tells you time is in the wrong format, then if you arrow up or down you can read the time zone.

--> Eastern Time is six arrows to the left of Pacific (Pacific - Mtn no DST - Mtn - Central no DST - Easterm no DST - Eastern)




Joe


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21889025
> 
> 
> With Jon's help, my Showstopper is back "online"
> 
> 
> --> we used freesco to resolve production.replaytv.net
> 
> --> it was able to connect
> 
> --> there was still no guide data
> 
> --> John suggested checking the date -- sure enough it was 1999
> 
> --> Date would not update via regular connection
> 
> --> I pulled the hard drive (C183 looks fine, no bulges/leaks, but I did not remove it from the board to look closer)
> 
> --> I installed the "set time" hack ( http://www.oocities.org/flipflop7146/#clock )
> 
> --> I manually set the time
> 
> --> It took three connects to get it all, but the guide has 8 days now
> 
> 
> This needs to be added to connection trouble shooting: verify the time/date is correct!
> 
> 
> notes on settime:
> 
> 
> --> the program is now extract_rtv5
> 
> --> It runs from a command prompt in Windows 7
> 
> --> settime plus would not install (size was wrong as described in the readme)
> 
> --> When I turned it back on, was initially stuck in the "quick set" setup mode -- 777-Zones took me out of it
> 
> --> I enabled set time in 777-Zones from setup/Brightness/888-Zones; lets you update time without a reboot
> 
> --> When you scroll time zone, it over-writes itself. If you change time zone with no time entered and hit "record", it tells you time is in the wrong format, then if you arrow up or down you can read the time zone.
> 
> --> Eastern Time is six arrows to the left of Pacific (Pacific - Mtn no DST - Mtn - Central no DST - Easterm no DST - Eastern)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



Joe.

are you using a DVR that can connect to the internet? My model doesn't do that. I don't know how I would accomplish that. I hope I never have to try.


Don H


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn* /forum/post/21892742
> 
> 
> Joe.
> 
> are you using a DVR that can connect to the internet? My model doesn't do that. I don't know how I would accomplish that. I hope I never have to try.



Don,


All ReplayTV's connect to the internet. They just do it in different ways. Older ReplayTV's (2000 & 3000 series) have a modem that uses a phone to connect to a dial-in server which connects over the internet to to a ReplayTV server that gives your ReplayTV its channel guide info. Newer models connect via ethernet cable. But they all use the internet one way or another.


There are addresses internal to the ReplayTV that tell it where to look for the ReplayTV server. Sort of like when you type " www.cnn.com " into your web browser, your computer service has a "DNS lookup" that points the "word address" (URL) you typed to the actual numerical IP address (157.166.255.18), and then lets your browser find the page you are looking for. That's all I meant when I said I was back "online". I'm dialing in and getting guide data again.


The Freesco thing I talked about -- you can set up a PC with a modem on it to act as a dial-in server (or even connect it directly modem-to-modem). This type of dial-in server is called "Free Cisco" or FreeSco. The computer can then do a number of things -- like connect your dial in device to the internet. Some savvier people than me have figured out how to point the ReplayTV to a non-ReplayTV (on-line) channel guide source by using a setup like this.


Jon thinks that one of the (several) problems the dial-in ReplayTV community is facing is that the "word address" (production.replaytv.net) for ReplayTV's guide servers is not attached to correct IP address any more after the changes that were made in February. When I dialed his computer, it set my address to the correct value, and I was finally able to connect. What he couldn't do was fix my clock (and it might have been when I called his server that the clock got set to 1999). I had to fix that with the hack.


Jon,


How badly have I mucked up the explanation? Please correct me!



Thanks,


Joe


----------



## MrPopman

After many attempts, I have now gotten my Mother's Panasonic SS and my Replay 3000 loaded with 8 days of guide data. I have no magic, but persistent retrying of the steps outlined previously this thread.


1) Force a connect to the 800 number. I used the method described here . Until you get a successful connection to and download from this number, proceeding further does not seem warranted. A successful download is one that once the connection is established, the unit rapidly proceeds through setting the clock, timezone, etc. Getting this was very hit and miss, but does seem to have improved in the last few days.

2) Once you have your local access numbers, find one that is valid. A valid number will be on this list . You should also verify the number by calling it with a regular phone. When the modem answers you should here a continuous tone with 2 'ticks' per second for several seconds, then a second higher pitched tone (with ticks) for a few more seconds. This is a good modem. If you hear a short 2 tone burst, then silence, then the continuous tone, this is a bad number.

3) After a successful connect to the 800 number, immediately force a net connect to the number you have identified as good.


If you have multiple connection failures (maybe 6 ore more,) I suggest a warm boot (hold the power button until the system reboots.) This seemed to help my Mother's unit get the initial 800 connection. However, more than once we got the initial 800 connection successfully, then the second one with the real phone/zip would time out. If anyone has a suggestion for forcing an 800 connection with a valid phone/zip in one shot please post it. The only way I know how to do it is to clear the guide data, which leaves you with a non-functioning unit (no channel information) until you get the connection.


Once the systems were loaded with data, they both picked up one additional day's guide data overnight.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... When I dialed his (jonwz) computer, it set my address to the correct value, and I was finally able to connect. What he couldn't do was fix my clock (and it might have been when I called his server that the clock got set to 1999). I had to fix that with the hack. ....



Congrats on working through your connection problems; quite a project, and great that it all worked! Your description of the process was very clear. Hope it is still working for you.


I've spent many weeks with no connection, channel line-up, or Guide, but never lost my clock. Thus I was able to do Manual records all along, so I'd agree that you probably lost your clock while resetting your DNS address.


IMO, The oddest thing about your past problems was those partial Guide downloads, using VOIP; mine have always been all or nothing, using POTS. It's tempting to make a connection.


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21892806
> 
> 
> Jon,
> 
> 
> How badly have I mucked up the explanation? Please correct me!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe



Joe, I agree with your first three paragraphs. But I don't see how the connection to my PC running FREESCO could have clobbered your clock. You would have had to have been connected for about 46 minutes to get to the point where your replaytv got around to resolving ntp-rns.replaytv.net (the clock server), and that flow from a R3k thru FREESCO to ntp-rns' actually works and will set the clock if ntp-rns' responds. Unfortuately, my experience has been that the ntp-rns' server often doesn't respond.


I've never had a replaytv's time fall back to 1999. Sounds like a hardware problem (these devices are getting long in the tooth), and the folks at http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1397340 have done a great job analysing the problem.


I think it was a wise move for you to have installed the replaytv_manual_clock_set.


As you mentioned in a previous post, having the correct (or near correct) time is essential for getting the channel guide.


I don't remember if we discussed that even with a DNS failure session, it appears to me that a replaytv can get to a replaytv channel server. My traces and PTV console messages show that it may eventually try a session with the numeric IP address of a channel server of previous success. And, unlike a cached name resolution, this "previously successful channel server address" is preserved across replaytv reboots (note, I'm using the term "channel-server" just to differentiate from replaytv's NTP server). So, you could get to updating the channel guide in a session that couldn't set the clock, but if your clock is at 1999 I believe you will still end up with an empty channel guide.


My Mom's showstopper has a full channel guide, but the time was off of what I got from us.pool.ntp.org by almost minute. I'm guessing that at least some of her sessions are the long ones that start with failed DNS and eventually get a "raw IP session".


I suggest people compare their exact time from 243 zones option 2 with a time server like D4time. If you're seeing drift, you might want to install the clock panel.


More importantly, there might now be a reasonably reliable way for people to resurrect a "lost replaytv".


1) Ensure your clock is reasonably accurate with 243-zones toggle clock on. If the time is far off, install the manual set_time panel as did Joe.

2) Connect to a FREESCO to get name resolution of the replaytv channel servers,

3) Do a "real dial" to get to the Replaytv channel servers.


I saw that "reden" offered to point his FREESCO at the Replaytv servers, and make a phone number available. That might be the easiest way to do step 2.


----------



## DrJoe

Thanks Jon,


Not knowing what really is going on "under the hood" I thought there might be a chance my unit asked for a clock update from your FREESCO, and then reverted to 1999 when it failed to get a response. Thanks for explaining that further.


Let's say I have a bad C183 diode. To check this, should it lose the time again if I reboot? If I power down? For how long? If I do this to check, will I lose the DNS pointer when I reboot or power down?


Regarding the DNS lookup, some things I don't understand still:


Say I set up FreeSCO on my home desktop...


1) Can I directly connect the ReplayTV to the modem? I was able to do this when trying to set up a way to download a guide when the service was "going away". I set up FreeSCO on my PC, the ReplayTV would "dial" (I had to set it to "do not wait for dialtone" in the modem settings screen) and the computer would answer. Of course, this was when I was running XP, and I have since loaded Windows 7 -- so I will have to reset everything up again.


2) Is there anything I need my PC to do? Does this DNS fix happen by itself? What causes the DNS address to be assigned correctly?


I'm interested in trying this, because my living room ReplayTV branded unit now only has data through Saturday (hasn't connected in a week or so). It seems I may need to reset DNS addresses on a regular basis until (if) this gets fixed.


----------



## cap_ncrunch

1) When only one day's programming needs to be appended, I am having good luck with the overnight guide updates. However, if a nightly update fails, the machine is unable to update the guide on subsequent nightly connections.


2) If more than one machine is connected to the same telephone line, machines that have failed the guide updates need to be disconnected. If not, they will connect for long periods of time and interfere with the other machines, so they don't get updated either.


3) There are a number of ways that users have successfully purged the guide and loaded a fresh copy. The process seems to be hit or miss. There may be some times of day that work better than others. Some phone numbers may work better than others. Which randomly assigned DNNA server you connect to may make a difference. However, we don't have the needed knowledge of the internal workings of DNNA's equipment or its load to draw correct conclusions. It would be nice to be able to recommend a particular time of day or phone number, but nothing seems consistent.


4) The "Setting the Clock" step, when connected to the server, oftens fails. This goes unnoticed if the clock is set correctly and keeping good time, but is a disaster if the clock if off. It has been observed if the "Setting the Clock" step completes quickly, the clock was set. If the machine lingers for a long time and then moves on to "Setting the Timezone," the clock wasn't set.


5) The backup power for the real time clock IC in the Panasonic Showstopper machines is provided by a capacitor, designated C183. This capacitor develops a high failure rate as it ages. When the machine recovers from a power outage which drained the capacitor, the time reverts to 11/12/1999 12:00 AM.


6) A good C183 should keep the real time clock running for several hours. The clock may slow or stop with a bad C183, or revert back to the 1999 date and time.


7) I haven't personally seen this happen, but the real time clock may become a poor timekeeper in normal, powered up, operation when C183 is bad.


8) C183 is straightforward to replace by someone trained and experienced with doing through-hole component replacement on static sensitive circuit boards. It should not be attempted by the inexperienced and untrained. The board should carefully be removed, to provide access to the its bottom side. Replacement capacitors, which need to be rated 0.1 F 5.5 V, are available on ebay, but may not be exact machanical equivalents, requiring improvising.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21897861
> 
> 
> Say I set up FreeSCO on my home desktop...
> 
> 
> 1) Can I directly connect the ReplayTV to the modem? I was able to do this when trying to set up a way to download a guide when the service was "going away". I set up FREESCO on my PC, the ReplayTV would "dial" (I had to set it to "do not wait for dialtone" in the modem settings screen) and the computer would answer. Of course, this was when I was running XP, and I have since loaded Windows 7 -- so I will have to reset everything up again.
> 
> 
> 2) Is there anything I need my PC to do? Does this DNS fix happen by itself? What causes the DNS address to be assigned correctly?
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying this, because my living room ReplayTV branded unit now only has data through Saturday (hasn't connected in a week or so). It seems I may need to reset DNS addresses on a regular basis until (if) this gets fixed.



Damn, if you had your RTV connected to FREESCO on your PC, then why not just install WiRNS and be done with it. You can have WiRNS 2.0 proxy requests from your dial-up RTV and feed listings (retrieved from the RTV servers) to your RTV.


You can also use WiRNS 3.0 and subscibe to ShedulesDirect and be done with DNNA, too!


Once the guide data was allegedly going away, I set up all 6 of my RTVs to use WiRNS. Granted, I am using 50xx/55xx models, so things were easier... but if you already havw a dial-up configuration that works.... save yourself the grief and be done with them.



Good luck.


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21897861
> 
> 
> Thanks Jon,
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say I have a bad C183 diode. To check this, should it lose the time again if I reboot? If I power down? For how long? If I do this to check, will I lose the DNS pointer when I reboot or power down?



Might be best to ask the folks over in the other thread. I'd think you'd need to remove power from the unit for it to forget the time but I haven't had that problem.


Yes, when you reboot or lose power, the "DNS pointer" (actually the resolved IP addresses for the Replaytv channel servers) gets cleared out.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21897861
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the DNS lookup, some things I don't understand still:
> 
> 
> Say I set up FreeSCO on my home desktop...
> 
> 
> 1) Can I directly connect the ReplayTV to the modem? I was able to do this when trying to set up a way to download a guide when the service was "going away". I set up FreeSCO on my PC, the ReplayTV would "dial" (I had to set it to "do not wait for dialtone" in the modem settings screen) and the computer would answer. Of course, this was when I was running XP, and I have since loaded Windows 7 -- so I will have to reset everything up again.
> 
> 
> 2) Is there anything I need my PC to do? Does this DNS fix happen by itself? What causes the DNS address to be assigned correctly?
> 
> 
> I'm interested in trying this, because my living room ReplayTV branded unit now only has data through Saturday (hasn't connected in a week or so). It seems I may need to reset DNS addresses on a regular basis until (if) this gets fixed.



If you get FREESCO (um, its author dislikes the abbreviation FreeSCO as it has nothing to do with the SCO distribution) working per the instructions, when your replaytv connects to your FREESCO, your replaytv asks for the IP address of production.replaytv.net. When you tell your replaytv to cancel the setup connection, at the end of that long delay, it actually asks for the addresses of all the other names for the two Replaytv servers. For some amount of time, your replaytv will then have the addresses for the two "channel servers" and a subsequent 243 zones when connected to your external phone line will kick off the update.


You don't have to do anything special beyond getting a replaytv-FREESCO connection.


I had the same tough environment as you - two replaytvs trying to do a nightly dial update over one phone line. If I didn't have FREESCO/WiRNS V2 working, I'd probably take the approach of having the settime panel and a FREESCO to "refresh" the server IP addresses when a channel guide starts running out of days.


Since you have one full guide, you might want to leave that unit disconnected overnight so the other one has a better chance of updating. Don't forget to reconfigure the units to wait for dial when they are sharing your Vonage line.


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/21897959
> 
> 
> Damn, if you had your RTV connected to FreeSCO on your PC, then why not just install WiRNS and be done with it.
> 
> 
> .... I am using 50xx/55xx models, so things were easier... but if you already havw a dial-up configuration that works.... save yourself the grief and be done with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



I've never had success putting FREESCO/VMware/WiRNS on a single PC. I've found you have to run FREESCO/VMware on one system, and have it network to another running WiRNS. Doug, Sounds like you're just running WiRNS so you wouldn't have that problem.


----------



## dstoffa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21898070
> 
> 
> I've never had success putting FREESCO/VMware/WiRNS on a single PC. I've found you have to run FREESCO/VMware on one system, and have it network to another running WiRNS. Doug, Sounds like you're just running WiRNS so you wouldn't have that problem.



I've read up on the subject, but since my RTV's connect via Ethernet, I have not had to try to set up a FREESCO machine. If I had to do it, I'd take one of the P2 clunkers I have sitting around, and use one of the serial modems I've scavenged from the IT dumpster at work...


Yes, I am just running WiRNS w/ a SD subscription...


Cheers!

-Doug


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dstoffa* /forum/post/21898182
> 
> 
> I've read up on the subject, but since my RTV's connect via Ethernet, I have not had to try to set up a FREESCO machine. If I had to do it, I'd take one of the P2 clunkers I have sitting around, and use one of the serial modems I've scavenged from the IT dumpster at work...
> 
> 
> Yes, I am just running WiRNS w/ a SD subscription...
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Doug



It's even tougher trying to support two r3k's with one FREESCO/VMware/WiRNS. Lots of rough edges. Not only two PC's but also a line simulator for better coordination between the two units, and WiRNS registry tweaking if the R3k connections take longer than 10 minutes. I got all that to "work" during the "shutdown threat", but I messed up my WiRNS registry tweak causing subtle problems. So I put my two R3k's back on simple dial after they backed off the shutdown.


When simple dial started failing, I figure out my WiRNS mistake and have that environment working pretty well. Even added a couple of 5K systems.


As for WiRNS V3, I'm grateful it's there, but I prefer to use V2 with the Replaytv servers (and hoping they don't go away).


----------



## DrJoe

I was never able to get WiRNS to connect to the FREESCO virtual machine. I tried this early on before bugs/instructions were fleshed out, maybe it is easier now. From what John says, it may be difficult with my setup. My PC is an older, pentium 4 model running Windows 7. I have a laptop & an HP Mini. All connect to the router via wireless, and they aren't currently networked to see each other. I don't have a clue what I would have to do to set up the desktop to talk to the laptop to get the guide data.


For coordination, well, I only hooked one up at a time, and only for manual 243-zones connects. If I had had to do this sort of thing on a regular basis, it would have been a once a week event.


Cap,


Thanks for the summary regarding the C183 cap. Do you know how long it takes to discharge the capacitor under normal circumstances? I may have had it disconnected for a few days when it was spinnning the hard drives up/down every so often with no guide data (I don't remember for sure). Maybe I did it to myself. The capacitor looks OK.


Joe


----------



## DrJoe

Guys,


Would it be easier to set up a FREESCO server by booting from a floppy than by setting up a virtual machine? I'm thinking you might have to do this infrequently to fix a bad DNS address. Boot from floppy, connect the modem, let it try to connect and fail, then shut it down, pop out the disk and restart the PC.


What's the advantage to setting it up on a virtual machine? Are there settings that need to be saved?


Joe


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21898382
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> 
> Would it be easier to set up a FREESCO server by booting from a floppy than by setting up a virtual machine? I'm thinking you might have to do this infrequently to fix a bad DNS address. Boot from floppy, connect the modem, let it try to connect and fail, then shut it down, pop out the disk and restart the PC.
> 
> 
> What's the advantage to setting it up on a virtual machine? Are there settings that need to be saved?
> 
> 
> Joe



You could give it a try, but running FREESCO natively can be hardware sensitive. Might not discover your modem, might just not run on your current hardware. Having VMware in the middle solves all that. In addition, if you ever want to see what's going on, you'd add in the free Wireshark program and trace the IP address on FREESCO's dial in port.


FREESCO will save the settings on the floppy disk.


I'd rather just have a vmware-freesco icon that I'd click on now and then.


----------



## CStoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21898356
> 
> 
> I was never able to get WiRNS to connect to the FREESCO virtual machine. I tried this early on before bugs/instructions were fleshed out, maybe it is easier now. From what John says, it may be difficult with my setup. My PC is an older, pentium 4 model running Windows 7. I have a laptop & an HP Mini. All connect to the router via wireless, and they aren't currently networked to see each other. I don't have a clue what I would have to do to set up the desktop to talk to the laptop to get the guide data.
> 
> 
> For coordination, well, I only hooked one up at a time, and only for manual 243-zones connects. If I had had to do this sort of thing on a regular basis, it would have been a once a week event.
> 
> 
> Cap,
> 
> 
> Thanks for the summary regarding the C183 cap. Do you know how long it takes to discharge the capacitor under normal circumstances? I may have had it disconnected for a few days when it was spinnning the hard drives up/down every so often with no guide data (I don't remember for sure). Maybe I did it to myself. The capacitor looks OK.
> 
> 
> Joe



Two of my SS units reverted back to 1999 after having no power for about a week. I was not doing anything to the units other than the two types of forced connections. So maybe it is just the age of the units and the life of the capacitors.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonwz* /forum/post/21898713
> 
> 
> I'd rather just have a vmware-freesco icon that I'd click on now and then.



OK, one last question (for now)...


Why VMware rather than Windows Virtual PC (free on Windows 7 -- I have it running Windows 2000 & Windows XP on my laptop)?


Joe


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21900698
> 
> 
> OK, one last question (for now)...
> 
> Why VMware rather than Windows Virtual PC (free on Windows 7 -- I have it running Windows 2000 & Windows XP on my laptop)?



IIRC when I was experimenting with this, I couldn't find a VM other than VMware that dealt with the serial port correctly. (rts/cts flow control)


Robert


----------



## cap_ncrunch

1) FreeSCO: FreeSCO runs the Linux operating system. You should be able to port the applications to any machine, virtual or direct hardware, running Linux. The nice thing about the VMware virtual machine is that the applications and OS are already packaged together and set to go.


2) C183 Real Time Clock backup life: I haven't experimented with measuring how long the real time clock runs from a new C183. I plan to measure voltage drop over an hour or two and extrapolate when the voltage might reach the estimated shutdown level for the real time clock IC. The discharge curve should approximate that of a capacitor being discharged by a resistor, which is probably quite linear until IC shutdown.


If someone can identify the actual real time clock IC being used, I could obtain discharge power supply load current and shutdown voltage information from its data sheet.


I suspect that the IC freezes the current time when the voltage drops below a threshold. When the voltage gets low enough, all memory of the current time is lost.


----------



## DrJoe

I'm partway up. I've got VMWare 3.x loaded on my PC (it barfed and said my processor wasn't sufficient when I tried to install 4.X), and have set up the FREESCO virtual machine. The PC modem beeps every minute or so, and I can hear the Replay modem trying to speak back. The Replay screen goes to "connecting" but doesn't get to "connected". I will play some more with it over the next few days. I believe it connected when I ran hyperterm on my PC, will double check later. Hyperterm is missing from Windows 7, but easy enough to extract from a Windows XP install disk.


Joe


----------



## DrJoe

Robert,


Have you heard anything recently from your contacts at DNNA who are working with the dialup problems? If they could fix the DNS look up problem it would go a long way towards getting things working smoothly again...


Joe


----------



## gring40

Update - My SS failed to update overnight, for the first time in almost 3 weeks. Message said it was unable to contact network because there was a problem establishing a connection. Tried a forced connect but it failed. Changed zip to another in my town and got a brisk connection to the RTV server. Immediately forced another net connect which succeeded. This is the fourth time this method has worked for me.


----------



## Reden

last time I spoke to DNNA they were testing various dialup numbers and reporting them.... and it had to be done manually.










I also reported the DNS issues... which they said were still being addressed, but hasn't. I'll drop another email. Of course it's possible that DirectTV controls the domain and I don't know how difficult it is to get things fixed.


For a summary of the DNS issue... The root servers report 5 name servers for replaytv.net.
#1 (ns-1.replaytv.net) never returns results, but doesn't report an error.
#2 (ns-2.replaytv.net) works, but says ns-1 is primary.
#3,4,5 (*.qualitytech.com) appear to be correct.


If someone sends the query to the first listed DNS server, I suspect the connection will fail. I'm surprised it's not more widespread. Maybe some DNS servers check another nameserver if they don't get a successful response. (I haven't sniffed the packet to see what the response is)


Robert


----------



## Bennett3

dialed in using some random area codes and got a good one on my 3rd try.


All loaded up with the guide and momma is happy.


PS I left my area code the same. after the intial connection I waited for the download, clockset etc . and then did the net connect using the 243 number and then it downloaded the guide and updates. took about 45 minutes.


shazzam..


----------



## The Robman

After my initial success a few weeks ago when I got both of my Showstoppers to download, I noticed that one of them had a blank channel guide again. I had to pull the drives from both of them to load the Comcast DTA codes into them, then when I fired them up again, one was successful at downloading the guide, etc and the other wasn't. A little later we noticed that the working unit was recording the wrong shows.


Then I noticed DrJoe's post about setting the clock. I then verified that the unit that was recording the wrong shows had the wrong time. Fortunately, this unit already had the clock hack installed (I'm not sure how it got there), so I reset the time and moved on. The problem unit had reset back to 1999, so I pulled the drive and installed the hack, reset the clock and tried again, but it still failed. Then I re-did my original solution (ie, change the zip, change it back, call the 800 number, etc) and this time it worked. So, fingers crossed it stays working.


Here's a simple script to load the clock patch, for anyone scared of using extract_rtv:
http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...&file_id=10872 


While I had the units open, I noticed gunk on several of the capacitors in the power supply. Is any of it likely to be glue or is it all from burst capacitors? And if so, how come the units still work?


----------



## DrJoe

One of the purposes for capacitors in AC/DC converters is to smooth the ripple on the DC output. take a look at "Rectifier output smoothing" in the "Rectifier" entry on Wikipedia.


If one of these capacitors goes bad, the circuit still functions, but can carry enough noise to fry the electronics it is powering. At one time I had an F38310 RCA 38" CRT HDTV -- an awesome set but infamous for bad capacitors in the power supply -- which led to total failure of the set in a matter of 2-3 years on average.


I'm not saying that this is your problem, but be careful.


Some years back I had to replace a dead power supply and was able to find the successor model from the OEM of the supply in the Replay. If you try to replace yours and can't find it let me know and I will look into it further -- I did a quick peruse, and didn't find any notes on it. But I may have them somewhere.


There are pictures of a supply in the ReaplyTV at: http://home.comcast.net/~mikemenard/...erSupply2.html 


Maybe you can compare your power supply to them?



take care,


Joe


----------



## The Robman

Looking at the picture of the power supply below, you'll notice there's gunk between the 3 big capacitors in the upper center, also on the small capacitor on the right, mine looks like that too. There's also some stuff under the metal cover in the top left corner, as appears could be the case here too.











Has anyone ever just replaced the capacitors on the power supply rather than buying a new one?


----------



## dudleydocker

I've been trying for 3 or 4 days to reset my clock and update the guide data. Tried all the tips on the forums, and spent over an hour on the phone with a really knowledgeable and patient CS rep at Replay ("Cindy"), but nothing worked. I'm sure I made at least 20-30 attempts with no success.


Here is what finally worked for me..... maybe just coincidence but it's the only thing I did differently and it worked the first time....


Trying to change my zip code and dialing prefix, I had just been overwriting the previous numbers.

*When you are at the zip code entry screen, press the 'stop' (square symbol) key on the remote. This will delete the previous code. Then press the left arrow key to return to the previous (prefix) screen.* At this point I deleted the prefix with the stop key and left arrow'ed to the previous screen.


Then select Continue and proceed to enter the dial prefix and zip codes in the BLANK spaces.


Dialing in the clock updated and the local dialup numbers were reloaded. (They were the same as the old ones) The subsequent 2-4-3 Zone update was successful!


Hope this helps someone...............


dd


----------



## ClearToLand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Robman* /forum/post/21921291
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture of the power supply below, you'll notice there's gunk between the 3 big capacitors in the upper center, also on the small capacitor on the right, mine looks like that too. There's also some stuff under the metal cover in the top left corner, as appears could be the case here too...



AFAIK, that 'Gunk' is glue used by the manufacturer to stabilize / hold straight the capacitors. 'Gunk' comes out of the top and/or bottom of the capacitors. If you visit the site '*Bad Caps*', you can see some examples from the failed PC motherboards built during the 'Fake Caps' era. The 'X' (or 'Y') on the top is a built-in '*Pressure Release Point*' for when the cap fails. But, sometimes it blows out through the bottom which is more difficult to visually detect. That's when voltage readings come into play.

*MikeBoy* has a listing of voltage readings for 5K P/Ss on his site. I don't know how closely they would relate to pre-5Ks but you could ask him.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Robman* /forum/post/21921291
> 
> 
> ...*Has anyone ever just replaced the capacitors on the power supply rather than buying a new one?*



Yes. I, and several others, have.


Is one of your ReplayTVs dead?


----------



## cap_ncrunch

Each morning, following a nightly update, the guide should contain listings through a late afternoon or early evening cutoff time one week from tomorrow. If one nightly update fails, I've found that subsequent nightly updates fail.


I don't know if a nightly update will succeed once the existing guide has fully expired, because I have yet to let things go that far.


I have used a variation on dudleydocker's method. It is only necessary to change the zip code. I found it best to change ANT/CATV to "antenna" and let the system download a full guide with a small number of channels still broadcasting in analog format. I use zip 12309 which has three analog channels. Then, I go back and enter my correct zip code with correct input settings.


This is a hit or miss process. It is normal to take a long time to reach the "Setting the clock" step. If subsequent steps proceed quickly, it is probably going to work for you. However, if you find your machine lingering for a really long time, then you are likely to wind up with a "Network connect error" when all is done.


Thanks to ClearToLand for helping The Robman with capacitors. I agree with his explanation that the capacitors in the picture do not show visible leakage. The gunk is adhesive used in manufacture. Note that these power supplies were designed into other products, some of which may have had to hold up under higher vibration levels.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cap_ncrunch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .... I don't know if a nightly update will succeed once the existing guide has fully expired, because I have yet to let things go that far. ...



I've gone that far, and it doesn't change a thing vis-a-vis making an update any easier to complete.


----------



## rayliner

both of my Showstoppers worked for a while. One of them had listings that went through Sunday, and now it's emtpy, has a date in 2009, and is constantly redialing. It looks like it went to a factory reset. The other simply gets network errors. If they are trying to break our resolve and switch to somethign else so they can turn off the services, it's starting to work....


----------



## DrJoe

Mine have been working for the past three weeks. I even had the phone line fall out of the jack for three days and the guides were full again the next day.


Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any magic bullets to fixing a unit thatt is connecting poorly. Several people have posted what worked for them -- all a little bit different. Keys seem to be having the right clock setting, and actually connecting to the server. There is a hack you can apply to let you set the clock -- but this is only needed if you are actually getting a connect & guide data. To get the unit to connect everyone has their black magic. Forcing a network down in by changing the zip code or phone number is popular. Changing from one dial in number to another also seems to help. Clearing the channel guide from the 243-zones service screen also seems to help (but collective wisdom suggests it takes two times to actually clear the backup from memory). Setting up a Freesco server that can reset the DNS lookup seems to be as close to a magic bullet as we have -- but I still haven't figured out how to get this to work.


Once you get a reliable number, stick with it. If it looks like it is connecting to the server (moves through the "checking for service activation" & "setting the clock" quickly), but gets stuck "checking for new channels" or actually downloading guid data, persistence (and multiple calls) seem to help. I've never gotten a stuck unit to download the guid at once -- always have taken 3+ forced connects. I'm having good luck with 410-510-9009.


Good luck,


Joe


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayliner* /forum/post/21958218
> 
> 
> both of my Showstoppers worked for a while. One of them had listings that went through Sunday, and now it's emtpy, has a date in 2009, and is constantly redialing. It looks like it went to a factory reset. The other simply gets network errors. If they are trying to break our resolve and switch to somethign else so they can turn off the services, it's starting to work....



Keep fighting with it, Rayliner. Try the number Dr. Joe suggested. And please keep us up in this thread and let us know how it is/isn't working for you.


Don H.


----------



## rayliner

The Showstoppers quit working a few months ago when all the issues started to be so widespread, I found new numbers, and they started working for a while. They don't work again... DrJoe's number looks like east-coast, and I need the Los Angeles are lineup. I tried Long Beach, Colton (it worked for a few weeks), Lakewood, and several others in my area. I was concerned that maybe it was my units, or an issue with the phone company, but I changed to the Santa Barbara area, and it downloaded. It appears the cable channel lineup is the same, but it didn't show up with any of the 'OTA' network stations. This is better than before, and at least I know the unit is working. The other unit I took to someone else's house to try it there, and it failed with local numbers that previously worked. I've got a few other areas to try between Los Angeles and Santa Barbara, so I'll have to see if I can find another better choice. Anyone in the Los Angeles or Orange County (CA, not FL) area, I wouldn't mind knowing which number is currently working for you (and your home area code, since we have so many nearby).


----------



## Arvy

I'm at work now and can't look at my SS, but I posted a working number (at least for me) somewhere in this thread. It's a Pasadena call in the 626 area code. Good luck.


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayliner* /forum/post/21964583
> 
> 
> DrJoe's number looks like east-coast, and I need the Los Angeles are lineup.



The two aren't related.


area code/exchange is used to select a phone number

zip code is used to select a lineup


Any phone number can supply any lineup.


If you don't get any OTA lineups it may be because everything is digital now and the Replay OTA lineups don't have digital stations (folks, please correct me if I'm wrong)


Robert


----------



## Reden

FYI... I noticed that the DNS problems with replaytv.net have been fixed. It will be interesting to see if that fixes the connect problems.


----------



## MrPopman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/21975293
> 
> 
> FYI... I noticed that the DNS problems with replaytv.net have been fixed. It will be interesting to see if that fixes the connect problems.



I would not expect the fixing of the DNS to fix the dial-up issues. I would expect fixing the DNS to resolve the issues that have been observed once a connection is established. These would be the clock not being set, failed download of the guild update, and failures during the 'combining data' step.


If you are having problems finding a working phone number, I had previously posted these instructions. With the DNS issues resolved, the hit or miss aspect of the 800 number update should be resolved. The part about verifying the local phone number still applies, as that issue is caused by the modem service being used.


----------



## jonwz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrPopman* /forum/post/21978556
> 
> 
> I would not expect the fixing of the DNS to fix the dial-up issues....



I disagree. Because of the behaviour of the replaytv's after connections

that don't resolve names, the dialup numbers are getting overloaded.


Here's an overnight console trace of a suitably messed up replaytv.

http://s91350486.onlinehome.us/r3k-3...edConnects.txt 


What should be a single 3 minute connection becomes three 40 minute connections. The IPCP entries corresponds to "connection established". There is no guide update from all this connect time. Eventually this unit would either "get lucky" one night and get a connection that resolves names, or run out of guide data.


Imagine how clogged our roads would be if many drivers trying to take a 3 minute car trip actually stayed on the road for 2 hours. That's what's happening to some of the dial ports.


Even with the DNS problem, there are ways a unit can connect

and get channel updates. Here is a trace of that type of connection.

http://s91350486.onlinehome.us/R3kNightly.txt 


Still has DNS errors but since the unit had saved a "good server" IP address, it eventually connects for registry updates and channel information. All of the "successful" nightly updates that I've traced have run in this mode. It takes an extra 7 odd minutes, but fails to set the clock. Fortunately, a functioning replaytv seems to do a good job of minimizing clock drift.


All those well-meaning people that share a "working" access number are

just inviting owners of messed up replaytv units to clog up that number.


----------



## cap_ncrunch

Here's a refinement which simplified the channel guide recovery procedure for me, for dialup units:


Menu, select Setup, select Change Dialing and Input Settings, select Change ANT/CATV.


Make note of the current setting and select Antenna.


If you are using Input 1 or Input 2, set them to Nothing connected.


Now select Keep all settings.


Your unit should call the ReplayTV service, and, if all goes well, download a channel guide for local over the air channels. Because of the digital transition, the guide should contain very few channels, maybe 3 or 4. If you are lucky, not lingering at Setting Clock, Setting Timezone, etc. and ending with Network connect error, the guide should have downloaded, overwriting any existing guide. After you verify that the guide was downloaded, go back through the above steps, restoring Input 1 or Input 2 if they weren't connected to Nothing, and whatever setting you had for ANT/CATV.


Success seems to be based on luck. If you fail, try again another time. The worst situation would be to download the Antenna guide and not be able to get back the guide that you really wanted. However, whenever I got the Antenna guide, I was always able to reload the desired guide a few minutes later.


If all goes well, you will get a bunch of Obsolete Replay Channel messages. Just delete them!


"kittentail," who started this thread and posted a few times afterward, must be a full grown adult cat tail by now!


----------



## CStoe

My Showstopper units stopped downloading again. No matter how many times I tried, I could not connect and complete the download. It seems that even if my unit supposedly has connected and is giving all those messages on it's progress, if it is one of those 40 minute sessions it is not going to complete. If it goes along at a fast clip of about 7 to 10 minutes , it is going to really get the guide info.

After a couple of months of this frustrating, time consuming and even anxiety ridden conundrum, I don't think it is all in the numbers. While some areas such as DrJoe's have real phone line problems, I think it is availability of connections. While our units may connect to something out there in the ether and in the kazillions of miles of phone lines, few actually get connected to the servers. I really believe that there are far fewer (if any) connections available during the day. This question came up far earlier in this thread of servers having operating hours. It sounds like my modem is repeating its string requesting a connection over and over. DrJoe (I think) actually gave us a description of the sounds -beep, krssshh etc - Having been in a software development for a few years, I would have to take servers offline to do software tweaks etc., so I believe access is no longer 24/7 with RTV's servers for guide info. Or maybe they save money on phone lines or whatever.


As gring40 suggested earlier here, I have always been successful getting guide info if I make a change to my settings, causing my SS to dial in for new numbers. When I change back to my actual zip, and again get the list of phone numbers for my area, then I immediately do a 243 net connect, and the guide info will quickly download, do its other bits, and complete. Yea!! I have tried to accomplish these connections during the day, and here too it's much more likely that I will be able to connect and obtain the phone number info during nighttime hours.


----------



## giorgitd

My SS2k can't set the time and. as a likely consequence, can't get program data. Network connection error. This follows a power failure - likely lost the time then and can't recover. Tried as many of the tricks suggested here - 800 number, changing zip, changing number, clearing the guide (twice - it was already empty), rebooting, 243 zones to connect...still in 1999. What about the hypothesis that connections are less likely to work during the day...?


----------



## DrJoe

giorgitd,


I posted details of how to hack your unit to allow you to manually set the time.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post21889025 


It was relatively simple -- but does require you to pull the hard drive and attach it to your PC (I used an IDE to USB adapter; you could also attach it as a second drive internally to your PC).


----------



## giorgitd

Hey DrJoe...


I went through a similar problem about a month ago and after many forced connections, we were back in business. Hoping for that miracle again, but if not, I'll pull the HDD and install the manual time set tool and hope for the best...


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giorgitd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My SS2k can't set the time .... This follows a power failure - likely lost the time then and can't recover.



Your SS shouldn't lose the time after a power failure unless the failure was quite long. Sounds like a bad C183 clock capacitor, discussed earlier.


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21997499
> 
> 
> Your SS shouldn't lose the time after a power failure unless the failure was quite long. Sounds like a bad C183 clock capacitor, discussed earlier.



My 2020 has a defective clock capacitor. The clock will be wrong after a power failure. The 2020 will automatically do a net connect which does NOT set the clock. I needed the manual clock set patch (I found an image with it already installed).


BTW, I found a couple of differences between my unit and the instructions for the manual clock set.


1. It is NOT necessary to set the display brightness. Just use the menu option as if you're going to. Then press 8-8-8-Zones.


2. Rebooting the Replay: Hold the power button until the shcreen shows "please wait a few moments". That's about 2 seconds, not the 10 indicated.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd* /forum/post/21997928
> 
> 
> I needed the manual clock set patch (I found an image with it already installed).




Can you post a link to the image you found? I'd like to get it.


Thanks,


Joe


----------



## giorgitd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/21997499
> 
> 
> Your SS shouldn't lose the time after a power failure unless the failure was quite long. Sounds like a bad C183 clock capacitor, discussed earlier.



Agreed. But even with a bad C183, once powered up, shouldn't the clock get set and keep time (more or less, certainly not 1999) to some degree? I have not been able to get away from 1999 since the failure, even with continuous power. I'm beginning to think that something else went bad at about the same time as the power failure - bad modem?


After 13 years, unless the fix is easy, we're probably going to go to another solution - but none as too appealing...


----------



## DrJoe

If what I understand from Jon is correct, the inability of the clock to properly set is due to the improper DNS look up. Again, from what I understand from Jon, when the unit connects, it tries to find the ReplayTV DNS address. If it can't it moves forward and fails to finds the time service DNS. Then it tries again when it looks for guide data and may actually connect via the "address of last resort".


Read

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post21980574 



Joe


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/21997956
> 
> 
> Can you post a link to the image you found? I'd like to get it.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Joe



Go to http://rgb.cc/replaytv/images/replay/ . There are subdirectories for the different series, such as 2xxxx and 3xxxx (including Showstopper). The manual clock set image is identified.


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giorgitd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But even with a bad C183, once powered up, shouldn't the clock get set and keep time (more or less, certainly not 1999) to some degree?



Hypothetically, maybe; but it would depend on whether C183 was open or shorted or leaking, I'm thinking. Usually to fix something I'd start with what I know is wrong and take it from there. If you're going to open it up to hack the drive, why not fix the cap, if you're up to it? Maybe check the power supply voltages as well?



> Quote:
> ... I have not been able to get away from 1999 since the failure, even with continuous power.



If you don't want to do repairs, I like the suggestion to toggle the clock on with 243Zones. Then trigger calls repeatedly to the mother-ship by changing the zip slightly (within your service area), until you get a brisk response, and the clock shows it's been reset. Once you succeed you don't have to reset the zip, just force a 243Zones connection to a known good number.



> Quote:
> I'm beginning to think that something else went bad at about the same time as the power failure - bad modem?



Not if you can make the phone connection referenced above. Anyway, two things wrong with your RTV at the same time is a stretch. More likely it's the DNS issues currently discussed.


----------



## Reden

FYI.. now you can use PercData/Laho to set your clock.... even on dialup (just call Dallas)

http://planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16311 


Robert


----------



## The Robman

If any of you need the manual clock set patch but have been too afraid to install it, I have a script that makes it really simple. All you need to do is pull the Replay drive, hook it up to your PC then run the script.

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/dl...&file_id=10872


----------



## giorgitd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/22004741
> 
> 
> FYI.. now you can use PercData/Laho to set your clock.... even on dialup (just call Dallas)
> 
> http://planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16311
> 
> 
> Robert



OK, I tried everything I could find on this board short of cracking the case of my SS2k, but could never get an update - this seemed to be due to the inability to set the clock. I tried the PercData/Laho dialup to Dallas last night - worked like a charm. Set the time on the first pass and then I got programming data. Just like old times!


But - why didn't the rtv dial up work for me? Tried local numbers, 800 number, numbers in CA, CT and IL - all posted here at one time or another. Multiple, multiple times, either from the setup screen or from 243 Zones. Changed the zip codes, too. The success with PercData/Laho suggests that my problems are not SS2k hardware or phone line issues. How widespread is the current failure to update/set time from rtv?


Happy now, though!


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giorgitd* /forum/post/22010344
> 
> 
> But - why didn't the rtv dial up work for me? Tried local numbers, 800 number, numbers in CA, CT and IL - all posted here at one time or another. Multiple, multiple times, either from the setup screen or from 243 Zones. Changed the zip codes, too. The success with PercData/Laho suggests that my problems are not SS2k hardware or phone line issues. How widespread is the current failure to update/set time from rtv?



Like I said, before, and there are others who understand the details much better, it appears to be part and parcel of the DNS errors. Your unit was failing to connect on the initial DNS request. It moves on to fail to connect to the time server. Then it gets to the channel guide and may finally connect to the server and get guide data (or not if the number is no good).


From Jon's posts:


First, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post21897418 



> Quote:
> As you mentioned in a previous post, having the correct (or near correct) time is essential for getting the channel guide.
> 
> 
> I don't remember if we discussed that even with a DNS failure session, it appears to me that a replaytv can get to a replaytv channel server. My traces and PTV console messages show that it may eventually try a session with the numeric IP address of a channel server of previous success. And, unlike a cached name resolution, this "previously successful channel server address" is preserved across replaytv reboots (note, I'm using the term "channel-server" just to differentiate from replaytv's NTP server). So, you could get to updating the channel guide in a session that couldn't set the clock, but if your clock is at 1999 I believe you will still end up with an empty channel guide.



Second, http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...4#post21980574 



> Quote:
> Even with the DNS problem, there are ways a unit can connect
> 
> and get channel updates. Here is a trace of that type of connection.
> 
> http://s91350486.onlinehome.us/R3kNightly.txt
> 
> 
> Still has DNS errors but since the unit had saved a "good server" IP address, it eventually connects for registry updates and channel information. All of the "successful" nightly updates that I've traced have run in this mode. It takes an extra 7 odd minutes, but fails to set the clock. Fortunately, a functioning replaytv seems to do a good job of minimizing clock drift.



I'll also note that I have my two units connecting to two different numbers. One has a connection that, on average, takes 7 minutes longer than the other (6 min vs 13 min). This is an edited transcript of some emails I traded with Jon off the forum:



> Quote:
> Me --
> 
> 
> --> The first number is as reliable as the second number for "good calls" (only one attempt needed)
> 
> --> the first number actually completes "good" (last/only of the night) calls on average 7 min quicker than the second number
> 
> --> Both units have maintained 8 full days of guide info
> 
> 
> John --
> 
> 
> 7 minutes is the approx time wasted on "failed dns lookups".
> 
> 
> Me --
> 
> 
> Does it make sense that the first number would lose 7 minutes on a failed DNS lookup -- but still get a good channel guide download?
> 
> 
> John --
> 
> 
> Yes. It would fall back to the "last known server raw IP address" for channel information, but it would fail to update your clock. Where people get in trouble is when that "last known server IP address" gets erased (possibly from a failed connection), and then they get no updates until a connection that starts off with successful DNS resolution. Of course, they are also in trouble when their replaytv clock is so off that it can't request a current channel guide.
> 
> 
> My Mom's guide has never lost information, but the clock has drifted about a minute. She's using her local number. Channel update but time drift indicated to me that the DNS lookup fails, or even if the DNS lookup works, the replaytv's time server (ntp-rns.replaytv.net) is unreliable.



For me, it took several explanations from Jon before I "got" what is going on. It's a cluster-up (replace up with your favorite four letter word).


I will finally note that the 410-510-9009 number I have posted before is the one that for me completes calls in ~ 6 min.


Summing it all up, (if I understand everything Jon, Reden, and the others have been posting), once everything is copacetic (you connect successfully via DNS lookup, you have the right time, you start making regular nightly connections/guide updates), it will stay that way, unless you experience a power outage or reboot your unit -- in which case there is a danger that your unit's DNS cache will erase and you will go back to square one. I don't know if Laho sets the DNS addresses properly. My guess is that if you point your ReplayTV modem back to a known good number (like the 410-510-9009 number I've been using), it will probably update correctly until something changes (again).


Joe


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giorgitd* /forum/post/22010344
> 
> 
> OK, I tried everything I could find on this board short of cracking the case of my SS2k, but could never get an update - this seemed to be due to the inability to set the clock. I tried the PercData/Laho dialup to Dallas last night - worked like a charm. Set the time on the first pass and then I got programming data. Just like old times!
> 
> 
> But - why didn't the rtv dial up work for me? Tried local numbers, 800 number, numbers in CA, CT and IL - all posted here at one time or another. Multiple, multiple times, either from the setup screen or from 243 Zones. Changed the zip codes, too. The success with PercData/Laho suggests that my problems are not SS2k hardware or phone line issues. How widespread is the current failure to update/set time from rtv?
> 
> 
> Happy now, though!



At the time the clock capacitor on my 2020 went bad, LaHo dialup was not working. Now, it would require 2 dial-ups (1 to set the clock, 1 to get the schedules). It'd be easier to use the manual clock set (UTC conversion isn't that hard once I get used to it).


----------



## Reden

I wouldn't expect anyone to call LaHo regularly to set the clock.. just after a power outage to get the clock close.... and maybe if it drifts too far.


For some folks, pulling the drive is a pain.. this allows the clock to be set w/o it.


Robert


----------



## DrJoe

I agree with Reden -- it seems like once the unit is set it stays that way until it isn't (power outage, dial in number stops working, etc). I had to set the clock manually once on one unit and it has been fine since. I haven't had problems with either of my units (including the one I for which I had to manually set the clock) for for over a month, and I am using Replay dial in numbers.


One comment though -- outside of this Laho "limited time" offer -- which is very generous, don't get me wrong! -- the Laho dial in is only "free" for 7 days -- then it is $10 a month is you have one unit, $14 a month if you have two. If I'm going to start paying for service again, I'm going to be switching to a modern unit that records HD. The only practical reason to stay with Replay (besides I like it!) is that it is free.


Reden,


You said the DNS issue seems to have been cleared up. If so, we should start resolving the time server names again, right? Can you check with your ReplayTV friends? It may be dialing in to Laho once will fix the systems, then we can use the normal numbers.


My guess for the clock is that someone will figure out what replacement capacitor to buy and publish a procedure and/or offer to fix other units for a fee, or if nothing else install the time patch.


Joe


----------



## Reden




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/22014304
> 
> 
> One comment though -- outside of this Laho "limited time" offer -- which is very generous, don't get me wrong! -- the Laho dial in is only "free" for 7 days -- then it is $10 a month is you have one unit, $14 a month if you have two. If I'm going to start paying for service again, I'm going to be switching to a modern unit that records HD. The only practical reason to stay with Replay (besides I like it!) is that it is free.



It's more generous than you think (but really doesn't cost us much). You don't need to register with LaHo to get your clock set or download IR blaster codes.... We've configured the server to provide this anonymously.


A LaHo account and 7 day trial only comes into play if you want guide data from us and register for an account.


How long will we do this for? No idea, but we have no plans to stop. The dialup part is the most expensive ($30/mo) and most likely to go first.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/22014304
> 
> 
> You said the DNS issue seems to have been cleared up. If so, we should start resolving the time server names again, right? Can you check with your ReplayTV friends? It may be dialing in to Laho once will fix the systems, then we can use the normal numbers.



Yes, the problem with the primary DNS server not responding to queries is fixed. I thought that would resolve a lot of folks' connect problems, but it doesn't seem to . Not sure what else is causing problems. I'm not sure what I would tell ReplayTV.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/22014304
> 
> 
> My guess for the clock is that someone will figure out what replacement capacitor to buy and publish a procedure and/or offer to fix other units for a fee, or if nothing else install the time patch.



Already posted. Of course if folks aren't comfortable pulling the drive and loading the clock-set patch, they're not comfortable soldering in a new capacitor. It's probably not worth the money to ship units around for repair.


Robert


----------



## Reden

Just to be a little clearer... to use LaHo to set your clock or get the IR codes, you just change your DNS servers/phone prefix digits and initiate a couple of polls (some folks have reported more than one is needed) When you're done, set it back and everything should be back to normal going to the mothership. Henry has tried to configure it so the anonymous poll changes as little as we can on your unit.


Check the detailed instructions, I think there a few reboot requirements in there too. (


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/22013863
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect anyone to call LaHo regularly to set the clock.. just after a power outage to get the clock close.... and maybe if it drifts too far.
> 
> 
> For some folks, pulling the drive is a pain.. this allows the clock to be set w/o it.
> 
> 
> Robert



You don't have to take the drive out of the Replay (or reboot a computer) if you use a USB - IDE cable. It could still be a lot to remove all those 10 screws...


Anyway, that's a one-time job. I was considering what you'd have to do every time the power had been out. The changing to LaHo and back seems more work than using manual clock set.


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reden* /forum/post/22014805
> 
> 
> Already posted. Of course if folks aren't comfortable pulling the drive and loading the clock-set patch, they're not comfortable soldering in a new capacitor.



Robert,


I know that the failed capacitor's board ID has been discussed (and I located it when I opened the unit to run the clock patch), but I haven't seen a source + catalog/part number for a replacement. Is there one out there somewhere?


Thanks,


Joe


PS: One of the things that turned me on to ReplayTV back in the day was the fact there were so many smart, helpful people out there working hard to get ReplayTV's to work better for the average user... Robman is one of the old timers, many are gone... It's nice that even though the names have changed, people are still helping out so much.


----------



## CStoe

Reden


Thanks to you and Perc Data for the clockset, just as I was going to crack the case on my DIW unit.


I may have stumbled upon something that may be a cause of units that stop connecting. My SS was going along fine again (after a session of the jump through the hoop machinations we have figured out here) but suddenly it stopped updating the guide again. I remembered that one night I was watching a live show and cancelled the nightly connect when the message appeared that my unit was going to connect in a minute or so. When it popped up again a few minutes later (still watching a live show), I cancelled it again. On this night I did get a message on the unit that the nightly connection failed because it was stopped by a user.


Later in the week I discovered that my SS had stopped retrieving guide info altogether and there were no messages. I looked at the days which remained in the guide, and counting back, my unit stopped making nightly updates after the night on which I manually stopped the connections. Perhaps in working on something, the developers made an inadvertent tweak to the code. I've had the developers I worked with accidentally change a process, not the way they intended . The DNNA people were working on connection problems I believe, so is it possible?


----------



## Reden

You're welcome. Henry deserves the credit..... he did the code changes to support anonymous access... I've just been too lazy to disconnect my test line.










We honestly don't know what the connect problem is... Folks who are able to capture traces, don't use the Earthlink dialup network so don't run into the problem.


As far as code changes go, I'm not sure there's an active development environment, much less staff to do it. The last code change on the showstopper was what... 10 years ago?


----------



## rallenr

My Showstoppers are not accurately resetting their clocks on the nightly updates. They're off by a few minutes due to local power outages.


Anyone have any ideas on how to just reset the clocks for PDT? TIA.


----------



## cap_ncrunch

rallenr - You can install software to allow you to set the Showstopper clock manually. Instructions and a link to download the software are provided here:

http://www.oocities.org/flipflop7146/ 


Scroll down to "setting the clock manually."


Please note that you need to remove the hard drive from your Showstopper and install it in a PC which supports PATA drives. You also need to be somewhat Linux/UNIX savvy. So, this patch is only for those with computer technician skills or who can turn the job over to a friend with those skills.


Alternatively, go to Menu, Setup, Change Dialing & Input Settings, Change Telephone. Step to Zip Code and change it. Now, go back to the previous screen. Press select to return to the zip code screen and enter your correct zip code. Continue through the steps. Your unit should dial the replaytv servers. If the "Setting the clock" step completes quickly, your unit now has the correct time. If the step lingers for a minute or more, your clock did not get set. Let the connection complete. If you get a network connect error, select "try again."


Now, an update on our Program Guide Update issues:


Normally, each night, your machine dials to the servers and appends one day of listings to the program guide. If you check during the day, your program guide should include a partial day one week from tomorrow. To check, bring up the guide and page through 12 hours at a time with the fast forward button. I find that the guide runs through midnight UCT, so the end time varies with time zone and whether standard or daylight saving time is in effect.


If your machine failed to append a day, in the past, all missing days would be appended the next time the machine did a successful nightly update. However, I find that the guide will fail to update if it needs to append more than one day. If you have two or more machines connected to the same phone line, it is best to unplug the phone line from the machine that did not update. Otherwise, that machine may hog the phone line and prevent the other machine(s) from updating.


With perseverance, the program guide can be restored. I posted a method on page 12 of this thread. I find that all you can do is keep trying. I use the same local number every time. I don't think it helps to use a different number. Furthermore, there does not seem to be one time of day that works better than others.


However, I have found something that may help. First, use the above procedure for setting the clock from "Change Telephone." Keep trying until you get all the way through without a "network connect error." Then, use my method on page 12.


One advantage of my method is that you don't need to erase the program guide first. If you fail, the existing program guide remains intact. Thus, you can keep trying for about a week without missing any scheduled recordings. When I have been able to get a guide for local broadcasters, I have always been able to follow up and overwrite it with the guide for my local cable TV provider.


----------



## gring40

Here we go again :-(


After a 6 weeks of nightly Guide updates, it failed to connect or update on the 27th, and every night after. Sadly, I was away and didn't catch it until today, with only a few days left on my Guide. So I'm back on Guide Repair duty. Clock seems ok for now.


Anyone else having this problem these days?


----------



## dudleydocker

Yes, my Showstopper is not updating, again. I had problems last month, and after resetting the clock (and adding the Comcast IR codes) with LaHo it had been updating normally. It quit last week and none of the workarounds are working this time.... My clock IS set to the correct time. Located in south Florida.

dd


----------



## DrJoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40* /forum/post/22089821
> 
> 
> After a 6 weeks of nightly Guide updates, it failed to connect or update on the 27th, and every night after. Sadly, I was away and didn't catch it until today, with only a few days left on my Guide. So I'm back on Guide Repair duty. Clock seems ok for now.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having this problem these days?



Well, I took a look at my bedroom unit last night because of your note -- it had been a week since I last had it on because the rerun season is now on us. I found that the jack had been knocked out of the plug and I had 6 days of "no dialtone". I plugged it back in, and this morning have a full guide. I didn't have time to check the living room unit (it is plugged into the same jack, and so was disconnected too). I work Tues-Sat, so will have more time to look thid evening when I get home.


If you have long distance, try connecting to 410-510-9009 (just enter it for the dialing prefix) and see if it works better for you -- this is working well for me.


Joe


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I took a look at my bedroom unit last night because of your note -- it had been a week since I last had it on because the rerun season is now on us. I found that the jack had been knocked out of the plug and I had 6 days of "no dialtone". I plugged it back in, and this morning have a full guide. ....
> 
> 
> If you have long distance, try connecting to 410-510-9009 (just enter it for the dialing prefix) and see if it works better for you -- this is working well for me.
> 
> 
> Joe



It was good luck, then, that you found you were unplugged, and that your Guide is back.


I don't have long distance, but my local # is good. I got my Guide back by changing to another zip within my town, canceling when my connection was slow (as it would fail anyway), trying later until I completed a brisk connection, and then immediately forcing a net connect. 5th time this has worked for me.


----------



## madSkeelz

Just got back home from a week away. Noticed the guide on my 4000 series hadn't been updating. [Over broadband, not dial-up.]


I did a manual update, and it reboots at the "checking for new channels" stage every time. Ugh.


----------



## gring40

Here we go again, again :-(


After 2+ weeks of nightly Guide updates, it failed to connect or update last week leaving me with only a few days left on my Guide. Got it back by changing to another zip within my town, canceling when my connection was slow (it would fail anyway), trying later until I completed a brisk connection, and then immediately forcing a net connect. 6th time this has worked for me.


Anyone else having problems?


Any theory why my RTV needs to touch base with the mothership after a failure to update?


----------



## DrJoe

From what I have learned from Jon, et. al., is that this likely has to do with the various URL lookups. When it works, it uses the last-used address for looking up the time, the channel guide, etc. It reuses this "previous good" connection until something causes it to fail -- it could be a reboot which flushed the memory, or it could be that for whatever reason your dial in failed. Then it tries the "name of last resort" -- which no longer points to the right place. Now, every time you dial in, the unit is using this bad "last resort" address to try to connect to the ReplayTV network, and it fails. It seems that when you dial in for new channel numbers, it resets the pointers. Then they are good again until they aren't.


Joe


----------



## gring40

Joe ... That makes a lot of sense, thanks. Now if only there was a way to tell it to use the present good url's as the "last resort" url's.


Maybe our brownout last week was the cause? We had ~ 100-105 V at the outlets, but only very low power gadgets would work.


----------



## mishona

I need to connect my Showstopper to LaHo to set the clock but when it dials 19722911335 or when I try myself it is ringing but no answer. Help please! Thanks!


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishona*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22172005
> 
> 
> I need to connect my Showstopper to LaHo to set the clock but when it dials 19722911335 or when I try myself it is ringing but no answer. Help please! Thanks!




Change you area code and tel prefix. This will make the showstopper call replays 800 number to get you a list of alternate phone numbers. you can then go in and change the number, and you should be good to get new guide data and set that clock.


Don H


----------



## mishona

Hi Don, I've done that and I see it says 'setting the clock' when it connects, but no change, I'm stuck at 11/12/1999.

I'm hoping what this member did would work for me. I even added long distance to my home phone so I could call Dallas..


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giorgitd*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/330#post_22010344
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I tried everything I could find on this board short of cracking the case of my SS2k, but could never get an update - this seemed to be due to the inability to set the clock. I tried the PercData/Laho dialup to Dallas last night - worked like a charm. Set the time on the first pass and then I got programming data. Just like old times.


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishona*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22172954
> 
> 
> Hi Don, I've done that and I see it says 'setting the clock' when it connects, but no change, I'm stuck at 11/12/1999.
> 
> I'm hoping what this member did would work for me. I even added long distance to my home phone so I could call Dallas..




Well! I hate to say it, but i'm running out of ideas. I do have a couple of more b4 i though in the towel. Do a 243 zone again, and toggle the clock. This will display the clock untill you toggle it again. Delete the program guide again and do a net connect again. You should be able to see the clock reset (hopefully). And then it should download the guide. Before you do this, power cycle the DVR.


And, may the FORCE be with you!


Don H


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mishona*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22172954
> 
> 
> I'm stuck at 11/12/1999.
> 
> I'm hoping what this member did would work ...



We have Replays. We are all stuck at 11/12/1999.


----------



## gring40

Here we go again, again, & again:-(


After 2 weeks of nightly Guide updates, it failed to connect or update last week leaving me with only a few days left on my Guide. Got it back by changing to another zip within my town, canceling when my connection was slow (as it would fail anyway), trying later until I completed a brisk connection, and then immediately forcing a 243/zones net connect. Took a few days of intermittent attempts to get the brisk connection (over in several minutes). 7th time this has worked for me; the 243/zones connect ONLY works after I get a brisk mothership connection, after changing my setup.


----------



## mishona




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22175586
> 
> 
> Well! I hate to say it, but i'm running out of ideas. I do have a couple of more b4 i though in the towel. Do a 243 zone again, and toggle the clock. This will display the clock untill you toggle it again. Delete the program guide again and do a net connect again. You should be able to see the clock reset (hopefully). And then it should download the guide. Before you do this, power cycle the DVR.
> 
> And, may the FORCE be with you!
> 
> Don H


*The FORCE was with me tonight!!*


I did something similar to these steps that I found on PlanetReplay (Thanks Rob):

1) Change your zip code to something else, proceed forward.

2) Stop to connection, back up and change it back to the correct zip code.

3) Proceed and let the unit connect.

4) First time you should expect to get a "network connection" errror.


----------



## Reden

My bad... the Perc dialup VM wasn't running for some reason... if anyone gets a ring/no answer let me know. I normally check the logs daily (there is one regular dial-up user) but I didn't do that the past few days. (I've been sick, so not even checking the forums as regularly as normal)


BTW, The PERC dialup is still officially unsupported and could go away when I get tired of the $35/mo for it. It doesn't make financial sense but with the "Goodwill" project, I'm keeping it running for now.


Robert


----------



## wtkflhn

My regular dial up connection failed last nite. (The first time in a month). I tried a 243 zone, but could tell it wasn't going to complete because it was running slow. I watch the overnight pgm that came in for about 90 min. I tried my dial up again, and it completed in about 5 min.



Don H


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22178489
> 
> 
> My regular dial up connection failed last nite. (The first time in a month). I tried a 243 zone, but could tell it wasn't going to complete because it was running slow. I watch the overnight pgm that came in for about 90 min. I tried my dial up again, and it completed in about 5 min.
> 
> 
> Don H


_______________________________


It seems to depend on why it failed; what was the message? Usually after the server won't answer, it will the next time and makes the connection, which happens to me regularly. The recent connection problems come after service has been 'out' for several days (or at least that's when I discover them).


----------



## wtkflhn

It just said it failed to connect.


Don H


----------



## gring40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22185255
> 
> 
> It just said it failed to connect.
> 
> 
> Don H


_______________________________

There's usually a reason. Mine says "Your Hard Disk Recorder was unable to receive data from the RTV service because ..."

• there was a problem establishing a connection.

• the nightly connection was cancelled by a user.

• your Hard Disk recorder was recording a show.

• the server did not answer the phone (or some such), etc.


You're probably referring to the first of these? I get this whenever my SS needs it's settings refreshed by contacting the mother-ship.


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22185796
> 
> 
> _______________________________
> 
> There's usually a reason. Mine says "Your Hard Disk Recorder was unable to receive data from the RTV service because ..."
> 
> • there was a problem establishing a connection.
> 
> • the nightly connection was cancelled by a user.
> 
> • your Hard Disk recorder was recording a show.
> 
> • the server did not answer the phone (or some such), etc.
> 
> 
> You're probably referring to the first of these? I get this whenever my SS needs it's settings refreshed by contacting the mother-ship.




Yes. The first one is what it said. The same thing happened again, today. I did a 243 zone net connect. And the run seemed really slow. I tried it later, after 10 am, and though is was slow, it did complete successfully.


Don H


----------



## gring40

Here we go again; lost my connection.


To restore it, I change the zip slightly, wait for a brisk mother-ship connection, then immediately force a net connect. Nth time this has worked for me, though it took several days to get the brisk connection this time.


One thing bothers me. If the mother-ship connection is slow it will fail eventually, but selecting Cancel is very slow as well, almost as long. Anyone know why, or how to speed it up (retrying soon after a failure often gets you another modem in the bank, with a better chance of success)?


I get no response from the remote, even tried unplugging the phone line to no effect.


----------



## wtkflhn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gring40*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/360#post_22212595
> 
> 
> Here we go again; lost my connection.
> 
> To restore it, I change the zip slightly, wait for a brisk mother-ship connection, then immediately force a net connect. Nth time this has worked for me, though it took several days to get the brisk connection this time.
> 
> One thing bothers me. If the mother-ship connection is slow it will fail eventually, but selecting Cancel is very slow as well, almost as long. Anyone know why, or how to speed it up (retrying soon after a failure often gets you another modem in the bank, with a better chance of success)?
> 
> I get no response from the remote, even tried unplugging the phone line to no effect.




I haven't had any trouble with getting my machine to drop the connection, if I think it's slow. I wonder if your HD may be getting flaky. I would try a power cycle reboot for sure, and see if that helps.


Don H.


----------



## gring40

Don ... Thanks, I'll give the power cycle/reboot a shot.


----------



## gring40

Here we go again; lost my connection, restored it.


To restore, change the zip slightly, wait for a brisk mother-ship connection, then immediately force a net connect. Nth time this has worked for me, though it takes some patience.


Is it just me, or do others have to do this every week or so?


----------



## wtkflhn

I have 2 replay tv's. One I was given (Model 5040 I think), gets it update via the internet. In the 2 months or so that I've had, it has only missed its' update once.

The other get its' update via dial up connection. It misses about once a month or maybe a little more often. I do a 243 zone and force a connection. Usually, that works. Sometimes i have to try it twice.


Don H


----------



## gring40

Out-did itself this time; the very next night after it finally completed its connection and updated the Guide, it failed again to connect. For me, once it has failed, it's not coming back (243/zones or not) without contacting the mother ship.


----------



## wtkflhn

Gring.


Why not try a new connect number in a different city? I don't know why you're failing, but I think that's what i'd try. Do you have unlimited long distance? Try connecting in another major city.


----------



## gring40

Thanks, it was worth a try to check another #, but I have POTS, so I'm trying another local primary in my city. Took 3 days to get my brisk RTV connection, the 243/zones call then worked, and we'll see how long the Guide updates continue.


I still wonder how long the average dial-up user goes before a connect failure requires intervention?


----------



## wtkflhn

Well Gring.


For me it's is generally about once a month. I don't know about you, but I found the primary number in my area disconnected. That's the main reason I'm using an out of town number.


Don H


----------



## gring40

Connection failed again on Thurs am with different Primary number, after about 4 days of updates. Takes only one night in which it can't connect ("problem establishing a connection"), after which it fails on subsequent nights (no message, but no update). Back to restore duty.


----------



## wtkflhn

Gring.


I don't know what you got. Since my last post, my land line (showstopper) failed once but was OK the next night. Had no trouble with 243 zone.


This is off the subject, I know. And maybe I ought to start a new thread for this. But my 5040 has some king of an issue with the replay zones. When they are selected. It says they are not available and a software update is needed. Make sure the phone line is connected for the nightly update. Well, this one gets its' updates directly over the web. I tried a phone line update, but it didn't fix it. Any Ideas, anyone?


Don H.


----------



## ReplayLurker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wtkflhn*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22281118
> 
> 
> This is off the subject, I know. And maybe I ought to start a new thread for this. But my 5040 has some king of an issue with the replay zones. When they are selected. It says they are not available and a software update is needed. Make sure the phone line is connected for the nightly update. Well, this one gets its' updates directly over the web. I tried a phone line update, but it didn't fix it. Any Ideas, anyone?



There was a similar post on Planet Replay, which was solved by connecting to the LaHo "Good Will" system...


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReplayLurker*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22281176
> 
> 
> There was a similar post on Planet Replay, which was solved by connecting to the LaHo "Good Will" system...



That (getting the zones) worked for me (with the modified image to enable CA/IVS on 55xx, and connected only to WiRNS 3 before).


I wonder if such a thing could be adder to WiRNS.


----------



## ReplayLurker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22282844
> 
> 
> I wonder if such a thing could be adder to WiRNS.



Looks like someone was listening: http://planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16374


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReplayLurker*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22283182
> 
> 
> Looks like someone was listening: http://planetreplay.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=16374



This fix works. The new zones show up after checking for the first. zone. That is, "checking zone 1/7" is followed by "checking zone 2/15".


IIRC, one of these zones is for the IR codes. Is there any way to tell which one?


----------



## ReplayLurker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22286364
> 
> 
> IIRC, one of these zones is for the IR codes. Is there any way to tell which one?



The numbers aren't listed, but the names and what they represent are provided here .


----------



## srfrdan

f.y.i. i have a phone number in my area code that works if anyones intterested.---d


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReplayLurker*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22286403
> 
> 
> The numbers aren't listed, but the names and what they represent are provided here .



Apparently, the IR codes are in "sys-setup-gaea".


There are some differences between those listed on that site and those that appear in my WiRNS log. The "rz-" zones are the same, but there are some differences in the others:


sys-setup-gaea : on both lists

sys-customize : on both lists

message : on that page only, not in my WiRNS log

amgr-grp1 : on that page only, not in my WiRNS log

sys-parentalcontrol : in my WiRNS log, not on that page

sys-mainMenu : in my WiRNS log, not on that page

messages2 : in my WiRNS log, not on that page

amgr-denali : in my WiRNS log, not on that page


I suspect the numbers are only indices to a list, and mean nothing themselves (like phone "numbers" don't mean anything).


----------



## ReplayLurker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mlloyd*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_22290082
> 
> 
> There are some differences between those listed on that site and those that appear in my WiRNS log.



That page is for the 4Ks, and it says "The known asset groups are"...


----------



## kgo81


Nice to find this rich-info thread on ReplayTV issues active well into 2012. I had packed up my 2020 and 2030 (?) ancient historical units many moons ago, for good I thought, and only recently set one up for a friend living in analog land.  I was duly surprised to succeed in getting a unit hooked up, connected via modem in 718 area code in November 2013, and fully populated with guide info with – full functionality!  Yay!  What nostalgic analog fun in these oh so digital times.  

 

Unfortunately, success was short lived.  Today I learn the unit is getting connect errors and is pretty much locked in "QuickSetup" land, able to establish connections via various area codes and prefixes around the country but unable to have a decent "experience" with whatever servers it needs to visit.  All this seems to have been closely coincident with the beginning of 2014 so I wonder:

 

Q1: Has a death knell finally been sounded somewhere? Is ReplayTV finally finally over?  Circa end of 2013?  

 

Q2: Is there a hack anywhere to force these units into some simple dumb all-time-record mode so they can constantly buffer video on analog setups so you can pause and so forth?  Just curious before I store these away for some other odd future fiddling or recycling activity. 

 

[PS: Cheers and greetings to all you ReplayTV fans out there.  Somewhere I still have my charter-customer certificate I was sent together with a cardboard pretend unit back when the startup was late on first shipments.  How cute that all seems now.  I also fondly recall my own foray, tilting at starting this industry with a company I eventually called ZapTV, with an unheralded but nevertheless somewhat historic agreement with Eric Goldwasser of "Goldwasser Patent" fame.  I'll need to add a few paragraphs to the DVR wiki some day.  Might be entertaining to a few die hard tech history types in this field.  HNY!  [email protected] ]


----------



## mlloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kgo81*  /t/1391649/replay-tv-not-connecting-to-server/390#post_24163656
> 
> 
> Nice to find this rich-info thread on ReplayTV issues active well into 2012. I had packed up my 2020 and 2030 (?) ancient historical units many moons ago, for good I thought, and only recently set one up for a friend living in analog land.  I was duly surprised to succeed in getting a unit hooked up, connected via modem in 718 area code in November 2013, and fully populated with guide info with – full functionality!  Yay!  What nostalgic analog fun in these oh so digital times.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, success was short lived.  Today I learn the unit is getting connect errors and is pretty much locked in "QuickSetup" land, able to establish connections via various area codes and prefixes around the country but unable to have a decent "experience" with whatever servers it needs to visit.  All this seems to have been closely coincident with the beginning of 2014 so I wonder:
> 
> 
> Q1: Has a death knell finally been sounded somewhere? Is ReplayTV finally finally over?  Circa end of 2013?
> 
> 
> Q2: Is there a hack anywhere to force these units into some simple dumb all-time-record mode so they can constantly buffer video on analog setups so you can pause and so forth?  Just curious before I store these away for some other odd future fiddling or recycling activity.
> 
> 
> [PS: Cheers and greetings to all you ReplayTV fans out there.  Somewhere I still have my charter-customer certificate I was sent together with a cardboard pretend unit back when the startup was late on first shipments.  How cute that all seems now.  I also fondly recall my own foray, tilting at starting this industry with a company I eventually called ZapTV, with an unheralded but nevertheless somewhat historic agreement with Eric Goldwasser of "Goldwasser Patent" fame.  I'll need to add a few paragraphs to the DVR wiki some day.  Might be entertaining to a few die hard tech history types in this field.  HNY!  [email protected] ]



My 2020 seems to be connecting OK. Net connect seems to take a long time, maybe because I got used to the networked 5xxx Replays.


This unit has a failed clock capacitor (at about the same time people here were talking about clock capacitors). I have not replaced it, since I can use manual clock set after a power outage.


----------



## Sancho Malaga

I see the entry here in January....... If your getting a connection, are the phone numbers you are using? Are you still having luck?

Mine is one of the early ones, I bought it in '02. Don't know if various have better luck. Have been looking at Tivo, but I noticed that you loose the OnDemand feature with them in my area. Gracias


----------



## wtkflhn

I'm still getting connect every day from the 212 ac.


----------



## kgo81


Maybe the server (or the relevant $ account) was just down for a spell?  I'll reconnect and see what I learn.  Good to hear these things are still kicking. ~k


----------

